# Mountainbike (downhill) Strecke in Wiesbaden



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juni 2010)

Wie viele von Euch ja sicher schon aus der Presse erfahren haben, planen wir - der MTB Club Gravity Pilots aus Eltville - eine Mountainbike (downhill) Strecke in Wiesbaden. 

Wir möchten diesen thread hier zur Plattform nehmen und Euch über Wissenswertes darüber zu informieren. 
Vielleicht fasst sich der ein oder andere ja auch ein Herz und bemüht sich mit uns für das Projekt. 

Hier brauchen wir wohl eigentlich nicht erzählen, warum wir dieses Anliegen haben. Downhill, Enduro und Freeride werden immer populärer, Rennveranstaltungen dazu boomen - spezielle, genehmigte Trainingsmöglichkeiten sind dazu jedoch in näherer Umgebung (für Jugendliche erreichbar) nicht vorhanden. Querfeldeingefahre und "wildes gebaue" führt zu Ärger, ist nicht rechtens und soll nicht gefördert werden. Daher: Anreize schaffen, Kanalisieren und eine Lösung mit Politik, Forst und Umweltschutz suchen. Soweit unser Anliegen.

Seit wir den ersten Schritt unternommen haben sind ca. 6 Monate ins Land gegangen. Zeit für einen Zwischenbericht:

Der Sportauschuss der Stadt Wiesbaden hat sich nach unserer Darstellung des Projektes einstimmig (alle Parteien) für die Umsetzung des Projektes ausgesprochen! Der anwesende Forstamtsleiter Herr Rippelbeck sprach sich dagegen aus, mit dem Argument, dass der Wald um Wiesbaden herum ein besonders ausgezeichneter, jedoch empfindlicher, Buchenbestand sei, den es zu schützen gilt. 

Im folgenden Umweltausschuss sollte das Projekt zunächst abgelehnt werden, Frau Wallmann (CDU) sprach sich für eine Vertagung (bis August) aus. Wir werden zum nächsten Zeitpunkt auch in diesem Gremium unser Vorhaben erläutern. 

Die Presse hat sich derweil schon ordentlich überschlagen:

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/rheingau/eltville/9003056.htm

http://www.faz.net/p/Rub569215615A5...d5af72cb96a127a9cd~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9052669.htm

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...ier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9077936.htm 

Wer uns bei der Umsetzung der Strecke unterstützen möchte, der kann dies am effektivsten tun, in dem er uns beitritt und wenn erwünscht aktiv mit hilft und das Projekt mit gestaltet. 
Die DIMB ist natürlich involviert und unterstützt uns entsprechend! Wenn es konkreter wird, wird es natürlich ein Informationsabend geben, zu dem auch andere Vereine eingeladen werden, ganz logisch!

In zwei Weiteren Regionen sind wir ebenfalls in ähnlicher Hinsicht aktiv. Hier folgen Info's, wenn die jeweiligen Projekte etwas weiter fortgeschritten sind. 

Mailen oder einfach posten, wenn's Fragen gibt!!
Grüße
Sebastian Kammerer
1. Vorsitzender
Gravity Pilots


----------



## macmaegges (30. Juni 2010)

Find ich Klasse ! 

Bin mal gespannt ob ihr/wir die Forstleitung dazu bringen können ein OK rauszuhauen.
Wird sicherlich nicht einfach das Argument "Zerschneidung des Waldes " zu entkräften...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devilfish (30. Juni 2010)

sehr gute sache.meine stimme und unterstützung habt ihr.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Juli 2010)

Danke!

Nächster Artikel, Frankfurter Rundschau:

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...esbaden-Mountainbiker-wollen-Rennstrecke.html


----------



## Bettina (4. Juli 2010)

Die Beinharten unterstützen euch auch gerne!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Juli 2010)

Das freut uns!! Sollten uns diesbzgl mal Treffen (+ weitere interessierte Vereine)!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Juli 2010)

Neben der JU nun auch Unterstützung durch die jungen Grünen:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9114673.htm

bin mir sicher, dass weitere folgen werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> bin mir sicher, dass weitere folgen werden.


Na das wollen wir hoffen! Da können sie mal zeigen, dass sie fähig sind am Puls der Zeit zu sein ohne politische Ideale zu verraten 

Ich drücke euch ganz fest die Daumen. Leider bin ich hier (Mainz = "Studiums-Außenposten") 2-Rad technisch zu wenig aktiv, um selbst großartig davon profitieren zu können oder aktiv zu helfen, aber solche Erfolge können auch überregional richtigsweisend sein und darauf hoffe ich  Der südpfälzer Haardtrand hat sowas auch dringend nötig.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (9. Juli 2010)

Werft heute mal nen Blick in die FAZ Rhein-Main Teil - da ist ein recht langer (und ganz positiver) Artikel über Euer Projekt drin.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juli 2010)

Danke! Schon gesehen, richtig fett ;-)

FDP und grüne auch PRO!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juli 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> [...] grüne auch PRO!


Na das klingt ja schonmal richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Leutz,

ich habe die teils seeehr emotional und unsachlich geführte Diskussion auch auf mehrfachen Wunsch hier im Forum komplett gelöscht. Bei allem Verständnis für den hier kommunizierten ÄRger - es hilft in der Sache überhaupt nicht weiter und derart geführte Auseinandersetzungen können bei Verhandlungspartnern in Sachen Legalisierung (ja, nicht nur Biker lesen hier mit  ) einen nachhaltig negativen Eindruck hinterlassen und dem ganzen Projekt schaden. 
Und sowohl die Gravity Pilots als auch wir als DIMB-Unterstützer wollen, dass das Projekt ein Erfolg wird. Daher bitte bissl Disziplin. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn 

Wir haben zu anderen Legalisierungsspots wie der Rinne in Darmstadt, Taunus-Feldberg oder auch hier Binger Wald / Stromberg eine IBC IG gegründet, in der wir im bekannten und vertrauten Personenkreis statt in der Öffentlichkeit auch mal Tacheless reden können und Details diskutieren, die noch nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen haben. Vielleicht wäre das ja auch was für die Wiesbadener Strecke. Nur mal so von der Idee her  

*Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum absolut positiven Thema "Legaler DH in Wiesbaden".*

@ Sepp: habt Ihr eigentlich schon genügend Helfer?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Juli 2010)

Danke Thomas!!

Was meinste genau mit Helfer? Leute die später mit anpacken oder bei der Planung helfen?
Ist zwar viel Arbeit, aber derzeit läufts eigentlich erstmal... Tilmann (dimb) kommt ja demnächst mit dazu...
Dimb, beinhart, Woffm etc sind informiert und begrüßen das Thema...
Knapp 80 Mitglieder warten auf den Startschuss ;-) der noch dauern kann... ;-)

Was wir derzeit brauchen sind Fürsprecher!

(übrigens haben wir noch andere Baustellen, ist aber noch zu früh, um es hier zu Posten)


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Was wir derzeit brauchen sind Fürsprecher!



Wir können auch gerne einen DIMB-Letter of intent schreiben, wenn es hilfreich ist. 
Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann (je früher ich Termine weiß, umso besser), unterstütze ich gerne auch mal persönlich am Verhandlungstisch.

In Stromberg fangen wir (DIMB/Beinhart bzw. Flying Monkeys) übrigens im August ganz offiziell zu bauen an. Zunächst die 10 Km-Flow-Trail-Runde mit nettem kleinen Downhill und in zweiter Ausbaustufe dann eine echte DH-/FR-Strecke runter ins Tal (immerhin ca. 200 Hm). Abgelaufen und markiert ist der Routenverlauf bereits 
Über kurz oder lang wird unsere Ecke hier beiderseits des Rheins der Nabel der Trail- und DH-Welt in Deutschland.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

Danke fürs Löschen, war eindeutig besser so!



Präsi schrieb:


> Wir können auch gerne einen DIMB-*Letter of intent* schreiben, wenn es hilfreich ist.


Ist zwar wieder etwas off-topic, aber es kann sich auch auf die Sache hier auswirken und ist daher mMn wichtig genug, dass es mal gesagt werden sollte: Tut euch und uns allen einen Gefallen und hört auf, diese grauenhaften Anglizismen so überzustrapazieren! Das erzeugt "auf der anderen Seite" unterschiedlichste negative Reaktionen von Unverständnis über Ablehnung bis sogar zu Gespött. Ich habe damals welche von den DIMB-Flyern bestellt und auch verteilt und eben diese Reaktionen beobachten können ("Trail Rules" etc.). Ich finde, eine Organisation, die nach aussen hin seriös auftreten will, sollte sich auch entsprechend verhalten und solche Ausdrücke vermeiden. Denn "klingt doch auf Englisch viel cooler" ist ein sehr schwaches Argument, wenn man deshalb wegen basalsten Sachen *vermeidbaren* Erklärungsbedarf erzeugt.

PS: ich studiere (u. a.) Englisch auf Lehramt, bin also dieser Sprache weißgott nicht abgeneigt!  Aber manches geht einfach zu weit...


----------



## Micha-L (14. Juli 2010)

Gestern Abend habe ich mir mal die Schäden am SK angeschaut. Da hat der Forst ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der Trail wurde mit schwerem Gerät völlig verwüstet. 

Kann es sein das der Forst grade wegen der aktuellen Bemühungen um eine legale Downhill Strecke so extrem vorgeht? Vielleicht ist es Angst das einer der vorhandenen Trails "offiziell" werden könnte? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## steep_deep (14. Juli 2010)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Gestern Abend habe ich mir mal die Schäden am SK angeschaut. Da hat der Forst ganze Arbeit geleistet. Der Trail wurde mit schwerem Gerät völlig verwüstet.
> 
> Kann es sein das der Forst grade wegen der aktuellen Bemühungen um eine legale Downhill Strecke so extrem vorgeht? Vielleicht ist es Angst das einer der vorhandenen Trails "offiziell" werden könnte?
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, da könntest Du durchaus Recht haben, ja. 
Ich finde, man sieht hier auch sehr schön das scheinheilige Argument des Umweltschutzes.. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (14. Juli 2010)

Umweltschutz ?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn8rCAX51L0"]YouTube- Raubbau am Ãkosystem Wald BR Abendschau 5.2.2009[/nomedia]


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juli 2010)

^ interessant!!

@ Thomas: auf den Letter-of-... Komme ich gerne zurück. Is derzeit aber noch bisserl früh... 
Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. Juli 2010)

Nächste Runde:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9192045.htm

unter videos gibt es auch ein entsprechenden Film dazu!


----------



## Raschauer (28. Juli 2010)

Wir helfen auf jeden Fall gerne
Es wäre echt schön wenn wir im Rhein-Main-Gebiet ne legale Strecke haben. Stromberg ist auf jeden Fall schon ein sehr guter Anfang

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Juli 2010)

Definitiv! Hört sich gut an!

Haben aber noch einen langen Weg vor uns.

Die BILD Zeitung hat sich dem Thema heute auch angenommen! Seite 3 in der Mainz/Wiesbaden Ausgabe ;-)


----------



## macmaegges (31. Juli 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die BILD Zeitung hat sich dem Thema heute auch angenommen! Seite 3 in der Mainz/Wiesbaden Ausgabe ;-)




Kann man den Artikel irgendwo nachlesen ?


----------



## Deleted 77527 (31. Juli 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Kann man den Artikel irgendwo nachlesen ?


Guckst Du da --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7409310&postcount=3669


----------



## macmaegges (1. August 2010)

Danke


----------



## thto (1. August 2010)

Wir 3-5 Touren/Enduro/Spassbiker aus Wi wären beim Bau/Hilfe am Start.
Beerfelden hat uns als Bikeparkanfänger sehr gut getaugt. Wenn es Wirklichkeit werden sollte, wäre eine ähnliche, auch einsteigerfreundlicher Kurs, super.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. August 2010)

Sauber Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (2. August 2010)

Dirtbaden oder Wieshill könnte Das dann heißen!


----------



## Micha-L (4. August 2010)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Habe ja mein armes Hardtail auch ausführlich auf den bisherigen Strecken mißbraucht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. August 2010)

^Sehr schön!

Noch ein paar News:
http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9259601.htm

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9259606.htm

Und die Hessenschau:

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...ey=fs/hessenschau/20100807_1930_mountainbiker


----------



## Raschauer (14. August 2010)

Ich hoffe es läuft in Wiesbaden irgendwann so wie in Stromberg.

Erste Abschnitte sind hier schon fahrbar


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. August 2010)

Wir hoffen es auch stark! Bin auch mal auf Stromberg gespannt!

Gestern hatten wir ein Interview mit Videodreh für Sat1 in Beerfelden. Lief gut, bin gespannt was daraus entsteht. Sollte die Tage bei 17:30 ausgestrahlt werden.

Der Hessische und Nassauische Radverband haben sich mittlerweile auch schriftlich für die Strecke stark gemacht.


----------



## devilfish (16. August 2010)

kann man den sat1 dreh irgendwo nochmal sehen bzw kam er schon im tv?


----------



## X-Präsi (16. August 2010)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es läuft in Wiesbaden irgendwann so wie in Stromberg.
> 
> Erste Abschnitte sind hier schon fahrbar



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen (und wie gut fahrbar )

@ Sepp: meine Zusage für das Gespräch am 24.08. steht.


----------



## picard (18. August 2010)

Heute im WK:
Cross-Country und Down-Hill: RSC Wiesbaden fordert professionelle Radstrecken


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. August 2010)

Danke für die Info, super Bericht!

^^Der SAT1 Bericht kam noch nicht, hab auch noch keine näheren Infos.

@Thomas: sollten uns mal zusammentelefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (18. August 2010)

jo ich kann mich Sepp nur anschließen das ist ein super Bericht!
Und echt viele Komentare.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. August 2010)

Der Bericht ist bis auf die Aussagen zur Haftung recht gut. Dieser letzte Teil ist aber völlig falsch. So einfach ist das mit der Haftung nun auch nicht. Schilder hin und fertig reicht nicht. Aber es ist auch nicht so kompliziert, wie es die Frau Dezernentin sieht. 

@ Sepp: versuche heute mal, Dich zu erreichen.


----------



## enter (19. August 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich sowas wie eine Unterschriftenaktion? Oder kann ich "nur" den GP's beitreten? Was ich eh noch vorhabe...aber erstmal muss ich den versäumten Semesterbeitrag überweisen und schauen, was mir noch bleibt die nächsten Monate...

Alla, bis dann, gä!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. August 2010)

Für Studenten ist es ja ermäßigt
 ;-)
Beitritt würde uns natürlich freuen!


Eine Unterschriftenaktion ist aktuell noch nicht geplant.
Nächsten Dienstag kommt das Thema in den Umweltausschuss, da werden wir das Projekt am beamer vorstellen. 
Danach wissen wir mehr!
Je nachdem, in welche Richtung das Thema dann geht, kann es immer noch so eine Aktion geben. Damit unterstreicht man alles noch mal. Vielleicht erkennt man den Bedarf ja aber auch so... Immer positiv denken ;-) mal sehen!!


----------



## Robbl (19. August 2010)

Wenn sowas auch mal am Feldberg möglich wäre...


----------



## Mexicansativa (20. August 2010)

Sepp um wieviel Uhr ist der Ausschuß nochmal??
Und wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. August 2010)

Dienstag, 17 Uhr, Rathaus Wiesbaden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. August 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Dienstag, 17 Uhr, Rathaus Wiesbaden



Heute!!!! Eintritt frei!!!!
Kann jeder kommen, wird sicher interessant...

Ansonsten freuen wir uns überfleissiges Daumendrücken ;-)


----------



## enter (24. August 2010)

Wäre dabei, wenn ich Zeit hätte :/ würde mich echt interssieren, was da heute abläuft!

Zu viel um die Ohren grad...Studijob, Bewerbungsmappe (falls jemand Grafiker-Werksstudent sucht, melden!  ), Freundin, und manchmal, ja sehr oft sogar, würde ich auch noch gerne biken!

Auf was für eine Summe beläuft sich eigentlich der ermässigte Studenten-mitgliedsbeitrag?

Grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2010)

Moin!

40â¬/Jahr ermÃ¤Ãigt, 60â¬/Jahr regulÃ¤r.

-----

Nun zu gestern:

Anwesend war der Umweltausschuss, der Magistrat, der Forst (mit 6 Personen), Sat1, Zeitungen, UmweltverbÃ¤nde und Radvereine.

Wir durften diesmal unseren Vortrag halten, in dem wir auch explizit auf die Vorbehalte von Frau Thies eingegangen sind und diese klargestellt haben.

Unbeindruckt davon wurden die negativ Argumente aber erneut gebracht und weitere HÃ¼rden aufgezeigt. U. a. Wildkatzen und Ausgleichsaufforstungen, die 6stellige BetrÃ¤ge kosten wÃ¼rden... Auch gegen CrossCountry fahren ist man, das bedeutet schlieÃlich quer durch den Wald, abseits der Wege... aua!

Die Diskussion stand leider im Zeichen einiger Verwirrung, da es zwei AntrÃ¤ge gibt: 
1. Wegenetz und CC-Rundkurs
2. DH-Strecke

Die Unterschiede waren wohl nicht jedem klar, so dass es immer wieder Verwechslungen gab...

Unseren Antrag hatte man erst gar nicht vorgelegt (obwohl er dort auf dem Tisch lag), so dass kein abschlieÃendes Fazit gegeben werden konnte. Negative Grundhaltung aber klar erkennbar. Das Thema geht nun wieder zum Sportauschuss...

Sehr schade fand ich die grundlegend ablehnende Haltung seitens des Magistrats. D. h. der Verwaltung Wiesbadens, die so ein Projekt prÃ¼fen und ggf ermÃ¶glichen soll. Eine richtige, intensive und objektive Befassung konnte ich hier nicht erkennen (man kann hier auf zahlreiche WidersprÃ¼che und nicht den Tatsachen entsprechende Argumentation verweisen: CC = querfeldein, DH = 80 km/h, Wiesbadener Wald = zu Ã¼berlaufen DH geht deshalb nicht, dann wieder Wiesbadener Wald = Ruhe und RÃ¼ckzugsort DH geht deshalb nicht usw.). Man kommt sich hier wirklich als BÃ¼rger zweiter Klasse vor, nach dem Motto "das sind doch nur die MTBler" - schade. Sind wir nicht auch BÃ¼rger und Steuerzahler und haben eine ernstzunehmende Betrachtung verdient?

Wir bleiben am Ball!


----------



## Raschauer (25. August 2010)

Da ist echt nicht zu verstehen.
Es entstehen überall Nordicwalkingstrecken, Klettergärten u.s.w. aber für Mountainbiker gibt es kaum Möglichkeiten den Sport legal zu betreiben.

Sind wir tatsächlich so schlecht und nichts wert?


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2010)

*CDU: Thies unnötig konservativ*
Keine Einigung in schwarz-grüner Debatte über eine Mountainbike-Strecke


htr. WIESBADEN. Im olivfarbenen Dienstanzug stärkt eine Riege von Förstern der grünen Umweltdezernentin Rita Thies den Rücken, als sie am Dienstagabend im Umweltausschuss den Wiesbadener Wald unter ihren persönlichen Naturschutz stellt. Sie sieht dort Massen von Radfahrern aus dem ganzen Rhein-Main-Gebiet einfallen, wenn dem Radsportclub "Gravity Pilots" ein Wunsch erfüllt wird, für den selbst grüne Stadtverordnete viel Verständnis aufbringen: Die 80 Clubmitglieder wünschen sich eine etwa zwei Kilometer lange und knapp einen Meter breite Strecke mit ein paar Kurven, auf der sie bergab fahren können.


"Downhill" geht es, wenn besonders sportliche Mountainbiker nicht nur über großzügig bemessene Wege radeln, sondern sich auf einer schmalen abwechslungsreichen Piste bewegen. Sebastian Kammerer, der Vorsitzende der "Gravitiy Pilots", sagt, dass die Zeiten vorbei seien, in denen man sich mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit auf einer geraden Strecke in die Tiefe gestürzt habe. Heute zwängen Kurven und Kreuzungen die Fahrer immer wieder zum Abbremsen. "Schussfahren ist passé." Im Übrigen seien Mountainbiker genau wie Wanderer Naturliebhaber.

Kammerer darf dem Umweltausschuss sein Konzept erläutern, nachdem Thies das Thema in der vorigen Sitzung des Gremiums noch mit wenigen pauschalen Bemerkungen abgetan hatte. Gegen diese Vorgehensweise wehrte sich, wie berichtet, die Parlamentarierin und Vorsitzende der Jungen Union, Astrid Wallmann. Auf ihre Seite schlugen sich auch die Jusos und die Nachwuchsorganisation der Grünen. Selbst die Fraktion der Öko-Partei im Rathaus zeigte ihrer Dezernentin die Gelbe Karte. Und dies nicht nur, weil der Stadtverordnete Hubert Müller selbst ein engagierter Radsportler ist.

Thies rückt von ihrer Position allerdings keinen Millimeter ab. Auf den vorhandenen Wegen dürften die Mountainbiker natürlich neben den anderen Erholungsuchenden herfahren, sagt sie. Aber es sei ganz und gar unmöglich, spezielle Wege aus dem Wald herauszutrennen. "Eine Downhill-Strecke geht überhaupt nicht." Die Dezernentin bezweifelt überdies, dass die Mountainbiker die Natur wirklich benötigten. "Sie brauchen nur die Kulisse. Ihr Sport geht gegen den Wald."

Joachim Mengenden, der Leiter des städtischen Umweltamts, setzt sich mit dem finanziellen Aspekt des Ansinnens auseinander. Auch wenn für die Strecke selbst nur Sand, Holz und Steine benötigt würden, sei das "keine preiswerte Sache". Es komme eine sechsstellige Summe zusammen. Denn an anderer Stelle seien "Ausgleichsmaßnahmen" nötig.

Die in Grün gewandeten Waldhüter führen den Klimawandel, die Bodenverdichtung und eine besondere Wildkatzenart als weitere Argumente gegen die Mountainbiker ins Feld. In dem Teil des Waldes, der zum hessischen Staatsforst gehöre, sei eine Mountainbike-Strecke außerdem verboten. In einem Nebensatz verstecken sie aber auch die Information, dass die Kommune durchaus das Recht habe, in ihrem 4500 Hektar großen Stadtwald ein solches Projekt zu verwirklichen. 

Die drei Stadtverordneten der Union reagieren auf Thies' Haltung mit scharfer Kritik. "Keinen Hauch des Entgegenkommens" vermag Wallmann in den Vorträgen zu erkennen. Manche Argumente seien an den Haaren herbeigezogen, die "konkrete Abneigung" gegenüber dem Anliegen der Mountainbiker sei unüberhörbar.

Die Verwaltung tue ja gerade so, als gehe es um den Bau einer mehrspurigen Autobahn, spottet Karsten Koch. Er bezweifelt, dass der schmale Weg, den der Verein sich wünsche, nennenswerte Auswirkungen auf den Klimawandel nach sich ziehen würde. 

Marion Petri stellt fest, dass die Kollision zwischen den Funktionen der Natur und den Interessen der Erholungsuchenden nichts Neues sei. Die Politiker hätten die Aufgabe, einen Ausgleich zu finden. "Aber hier wird von vornherein geblockt." Thies' Position nennt die junge Stadtverordnete der Union "unnötig konservativ und zu dünn".

Differenziert und sachkundig findet hingegen der Stadtverordnete Hans-Peter Schickel die Vorträge der Verwaltung. Der Sozialdemokrat, der bis zum Bruch der Jamaika-Koalition der Opposition angehörte, nimmt Thies und ihre Experten in Schutz. Wallmanns Kritik bezeichnet er als "ungehörig". 

Allerdings muss Thies auch einen unmissverständlichen Tadel ihrer Parteifreundin Gabriela Schuchalter-Eicke entgegennehmen. Die bemängelt in ihrer Eigenschaft als Ausschussvorsitzende, dass in den Vorträgen von zehn Meter breiten Wegen und "Schneisen" die Rede gewesen sei. Die "Gravity Pilots" aber wollten ausdrücklich nur einen schmalen Pfad.

Schuchalter-Eicke formuliert auch den Beschluss, der nach einer dreistündigen Debatte einstimmig gefasst wird, weil er den Kern des Streits nicht berührt. Danach soll die Verwaltung bis Ende des Jahres mit den Radsportclubs auf der Grundlage der schon vorhandenen Strecken ein besonders attraktives Routennetz für Mountainbiker und Radfahrer ausarbeiten und die Kosten für die Ausschilderung ermitteln. Über die eine neue Mountainbike-Strecke wird am Dienstagabend nicht abgestimmt. Damit beschäftigt sich demnächst der Sportausschuss. 



Text: F.A.Z., 26.08.2010, Nr. 197 / Seite 48


----------



## picard (26. August 2010)

Im Wiesbadener Kurier: Wiesbaden vorerst keine Mountainbike-Stadt - Ausschuss stimmt nicht einmal ab


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2010)

FAZ: ten points!!!


----------



## enter (26. August 2010)

Jap, und auch danke für die Info (Mitgliedsbeitrag), Sepp!

Über so eine Verbohrtheit kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln...vor allem, weil der Forst sich so hinter ihr plaziert, aber selbst die Brechen in den Wald schlägt und ohne Ende Bäume fällt und rumwühlt, um seit Jahren vorhandene Trails zu zerstören. KP! Wurde das mal irgendwie dokumentiert und/oder angesprochen? 
Ich selbst hätte das gerne dokumentiert, hatte an dem betreffenden Tag aber keine Cam dabei und kam bisher nicht mehr an die betroffenen Stellen.

Desweiteren kann ich mich Raschauer anschließen...Alles und jeder Sport, bzw. Freizeitbeschäftigung bekommt Areale zugeteilt, Plätze gebaut, usw. - Nur da werden die Augen zugemacht.

Und als diese 80km/h    Und die Schneisen... Kann es sein, dass die da irgendwas verwechseln?!

Und dann kramen die als iwelchen nonsense raus...

naja, ich drücke die Daumen und schicke gute Vibes


----------



## megaloman (26. August 2010)

1. eine Internet Unterschriften Aktion, bei der Menschen aus ganz Deutschland mitmachen können.
dann musst es den Politikern politisch schmackhaft gemacht werden, (wenn diese einen politischen Nutzen für sich sehen dann Stimmen sie auch zu, anders läuft es leider nicht) und am besten noch mit einen guten Anwalt
*und hier wird ja eine sehr verbreitete und zunehmend wachsende Freizeitart für Jugendliche verhindert / verboten! *In den USA verbieten sie auch hier und da Skateboarding usw. in der Stadt. Das nicht- Verständniss ist dafür verantwortlich.

Der Umwelt Aspekt muss verdeutlicht werden, das Radfahren soll verbreitet werden, (ich fahre nur ein Bike nicht nur zum Spaß, sondern vor allem für die Umwelt und diese Sportart hat mich auch dazu bewegt und den Wald brauche ich nicht als Kulisse sondern als Frischluftspender, als Naturumgebung und Vielfältigkeit, wir Biker wollen eben nicht nur in der Stadt fahren und die Abgase einatmen, mit meinen Fülly fahre ich *100%-tig *nicht nur auf den vorgeschriebenen Waldwegen *habe hier auch keine DH/CC-Strecke. Wenn ich eine hätte würde ich diese auch benutzen!!* Und im Wald gefahren wird es Trotzdem, ohne eine professionelle Strecke  auch querfeldein, egal ob verboten oder nicht, eine solche DH/CC - Strecke wird dem Wald zugute kommen, der Wald wird dadurch geschützt und geschätzt  zudem wird das Radfahren attraktiver gemacht und mehr verbreitet werden, das ist doch kein Motorsport, wollen die Politiker lieber die Freerider überall in der Stadt haben? 
*Diese werden dann nämlich ohne eine professionelle Stecke auf die Gehwege, Treppen und Parkhäuser ausweichen müssen.*
Warum benutzt ihr nicht wie alle anderen die Co2 Lüge für diesen zweck..  Je mehr DH und CC Strecken desto weniger Motorsport, und somit weniger Co2 Ausstoß, dann bekommt der Verein noch Zuschüsse vom Staat 

Die Politiker die Autos fahren und bei Vattenfall ihren Strom beziehen und hinter ihren Mahagoni Schreibtischen sitzen, sollten lieber nicht über Umweltaspekte reden. Autos, Straßen, Industrie und Müll sind hier der Brenner.
*Ausgleichsmaßnahmen müssten auch für jede Fotovoltaik Anlage erschaffen werden, das ist aber nicht der fall !!! und mit jedem Sonnenkolektor, jeder Glasfläche, jeder Straße und unbegrünten Hausdächern wird auch ernorm zu der Klimaerwärmung beigetragen.* !!! das interessiert irgend wie keinen Politiker. 
Und  wofür brauch eine DH- Strecke bitte eine Ausgleichsmaßnahme? Da wird doch nichts zubetoniert oder verglast. (wegen den freigelegten Baumwurzeln?) Solche Ausgleichsmaßnahmen helfen nur dem Gewissen.

Für jeden gefällten Baum sollten ja auch 5 neue gepflanzt werden!!! 


Hier mein Vorschlag jedes Mitglied des Vereins verpflichtet sich 10 oder auch mehr Bäume zu Pflanzen. Und ~5% vom Gewinn gehen an Greenpeace. Oder die Mitglieder sollten auch an Greenpeace spenden. Aber so wird es kompliziert. 
Würdet ihr in Hamburg sein würde ich dem Verein gerne beitreten.

 *Zeigt doch als noch ein Argument, z. B. den Harburger Wald (Berge), ohne eine Professionelle Strecke, da ist ein Wirrwarr an eingefahrenen Bike-Strecken..und dass kreuz und quer durch den Wald und die Wanderwege*
Und eine der wenigen guten DH- Möglichkeiten ~6m breit ist mittlerweile mir einem Drahtzaun, (der regelmäßig gekappt wird), abgesperrt . Aber Ausgeschilderte Reitwege gibt es genug. Tja, die Pferde tragen mit ihren co2 Ausstoß, wenn sie furzen und kacken mehr zu der Klimaerwärmung bei als ein Bike.. 

ich drücke auch beide Daumen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2010)

Super Leute, danke für den Input etc!!! 

Heute war SPORTAUSSCHUSSSITZUNG.

Jetzt sieht die Welt doch schon wieder besser aus
Man hat noch mal den Willen bekräftigt, das Vorhaben einer konkreten Prüfung zuführen zu wollen. 
Gleichzeitig will man legale Strecken besichtigen, um sich eine Meinung zu bilden. Insbesondere Frau Thies wurde hier wortreich und direkt kritisiert, wie Sie sich denn eine Meinung hat bilden können ohne Strecken besichtigt zu haben. Derart ging es weiter... da wurde richtig ausgeteilt. 

Hier hat die CDU sehr sehr stark für das Projekt votiert und hier gleich mehrere stichhaltige Punkte vorgetragen, warum das bisherige Vorgehen von Frau Thies ein Skandal ist. 
Die FDP sieht es auch positiv und hat darauf hin gewiesen, dass unbedingt ein runder Tisch eingerichtet werden muss. Einfach NEIN sagen ginge nicht. 
Die Linke war etwas zweifelnd.
Die grünen sind hier nicht dagegen und schlagen sogar zusätzlich einen Übungsplatz an der Fasanerie vor. 
Die SPD spricht sich auch klar dafür aus und hat zudem in der Funktion des Ausschussvorsitzenden für klare Ordnung beim Ablauf der Diskussion gesorgt. 

Alles in allem ein wesentlich geordneter, gesitteter und fachlicher abgelaufen als am Dienstag. 

Last but not least: 

Der OBERBÜRGERMEISTER Herr Dr. Müller war auch zugegen!!! 

Es geht weiter!


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2010)

Wir haben dem Sportausschuss auch eine Stellungnahme, vgl. PDF-Anhang, übermittelt (die der Vorsitzende persönlich auf die Fraktionen verteilt hat), um zum einen die Perspektive geradezurücken und zum anderen den Sprüchen vor allem von Frau Thies die Fakten entgegenzustellen. Sonst würde den Ausschussmitgliedern auch weiterhin 'was vom Pferd erzählt.

Die Stellungnahme geht mit Mail v. heute auch an den Umweltausschuß.

Der Spruch ist uralt, aber ich weise dennoch darauf hin, daß jemand, der Rechtschreibfehler findet, diese getrost behalten kann.


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2010)

Eines sei noch angemerkt, was mir vielleicht aufgrund meiner eigenen Arbeit besonders auffiel.

Vor allem in der Sitzung des Umweltausschusses am 24.8. wurde vom Ämterseite erörtert, wer denn eigentlich wann für was zuständig war bzw. ist. Daß derlei in einer öffentlichen Sitzung ventiliert wird, ist schon ein peinliches Zeichen, denn in einer kooperativen Verwaltung klärt man derlei Dinge kollegial. 

Daß sich dabei dann auch noch herausstellt, daß ein Sportamt bei der Bearbeitung einer umweltfachlich sensiblen Materie offensichtlich nach 2 Jahren immer noch nicht zumindest 'mal das Umweltamt beteiligt hat, bedarf keines weiteren Kommentars.


----------



## Tilman (26. August 2010)

Gute Wünsche sind immer prima!

Hierzu aber die herzliche Bitte, erst einmal etwas Speed aus der Sache herauszunehmen. Wie Sebastian schon schrieb, hat der Sportausschuß in der gebotenen Gelassenhet (es reicht, wenn Frau Thies, die nicht da war, ab und zu durchdreht) eine Linie vorgegeben, wie man weiterkommen will und das gilt es jetzt vor Ort zu begleiten. Daß die Gravity Pilots e.V. Ahnung haben und sich so schnell nicht erschrecken lassen, ist unübersehbar in den städtischen Gremien bekannt.



megaloman schrieb:


> 1. eine Internet Unterschriften Aktion, bei der Menschen aus ganz Deutschland mitmachen können.
> dann musst es den Politikern politisch schmackhaft gemacht werden, (wenn diese einen politischen Nutzen für sich sehen dann Stimmen sie auch zu, anders läuft es leider nicht) und am besten noch mit einen guten Anwalt
> *und hier wird ja eine sehr verbreitete und zunehmend wachsende Freizeitart für Jugendliche verhindert / verboten! *In den USA verbieten sie auch hier und da Skateboarding usw. in der Stadt. Das nicht- Verständniss ist dafür verantwortlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2010)

An dieser Stelle noch mal der RIESEN DANK an Tilman (und somit der DIMB) für die Unterstützung!!! So kann es weiter gehen


----------



## Tilman (27. August 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle noch mal der RIESEN DANK an Tilman (und somit der DIMB) für die Unterstützung!!! So kann es weiter gehen


 
Das gibt mir die Gelegenheit, darauf hinzuweisen, daß die Gravity Pilots eben genau das gemacht haben, was in der DIMB Legalize-Broschüre steht. Sie haben nämlich zum einen den ganzen Planungskrempel sortiert und sind zum anderen in der Lage, auch Laien zu erklären, was beim MTB Sache ist. Der Erfolg dieser "Schreibtischarbeit" (ich weiß, viele mögen das nicht) ist, daß sie einen sehr guten und geordneten Überblick über die lokalen Tücken haben und auch auf schwierige Fragen in der Regel keine Antwort schuldig bleiben. Das mag furztrocken klingen, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2010)

Schade, dass ich bei der Horrorveranstaltung im Umweltausschuss nicht dabei sein konnte  Aber Junior geht halt vor. 

Von meiner Seite aus ein großes Lob an Sepp und die GP's und auch an unseren Tilman, die hier und vor allem auch hinter den Kulissen verdammt viel und vor allem ordentliche Arbeit leisten und sich von den Tücken der Politik nicht entmutigen lassen  

@ Sepp: ich habe Dir noch einen Alternativvorschlag wegen Streckenbesichtigungen geschickt (Flowtrail Stromberg wäre ebenfalls super geeignet).


----------



## enter (27. August 2010)

Super Einsatz Jungs! Ich bedanke mich unbekannterweise einfach schonmal für Eure Mühen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. August 2010)

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9319421.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (30. August 2010)

*Fett *


----------



## Micha-L (30. August 2010)

Prima Artikel. Besonders schön:


> Der Ausschuss beauftragte den Magistrat *auf Antrag der Grünen* einstimmig, ein geeignetes Übungsgelände zu suchen.



Frau Thies auf verlorenem Posten? 

Bitte dran bleiben und DANKE FÜR DIE MÜHE!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. August 2010)

... und es geht weiter:

Gestern war das Thema in SAT1 bei 17:30.
Müsste heute online auf der SAT1 HP sein...

Hat echt Spass gemacht mit SAT1 zu filmen. 
Man sieht auch mal die Umweltausschusssitzung...

Wenn Erhloung im Wald Vorrang vor allem hat, dann sollte die Sache ja laufen ;-) Wir erholen uns ja!


----------



## beniblanco (31. August 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> ... und es geht weiter:
> 
> Hier der SAT1 Bericht!
> 
> ...



Nochmal für alle:
http://www.1730live.de/aktuell/news/news-details/datum/2010/08/30/downhill-strecke-gefordert.html


----------



## Loddz (31. August 2010)

Super Bericht, gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Ich drücke euch weiter die Daumen!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2010)

Coole Sache! Schöner, neutraler Bericht - so wünscht man sich Medienbeiträge zum MTBen  Den Schlusssatz finde ich witzig  Aber "Kräffiti Pailots"... 
Den Aspekt des ernsthaften DH-Rennsports hätte man evtl. noch reinbringen können (Bedarf an Trainingsgelände), aber das war ja zumindest bei der Bildunterschrift zu Birk grob angedeutet.

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. September 2010)

Der Aspekt wurde auch genannt, aber in zwei Minuten Bericht ist dann auch nicht alles unterzubekommen... ;-)


Päm:

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/sport/lokalsport/andere-sportarten/9337497.htm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. September 2010)

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/sport/lokalsport/andere-sportarten/9347833.htm

Stromberg und Boppard werden auch erwähnt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. September 2010)

Gestern hat eine Begehung der Bopparder Strecke durch Wiesbadener Politiker / Forst stattgefunden. Vor Ort erklärte Herr Dr Loskant vom zuständigen Forstamt die Befindlichkeiten, die Probleme die man hatte und die Lösungen / Vorgehensweise. Das war wirklich beeindrucktend erklärt. Amir Kabbani hat die Gäste dann bei leichtem Nieselregen mit auf der Strecke begleitet und Rede und Antwort gestanden. 

Groß diskutiert wurde nicht, das will man in der nächsten Sportausschusssitzung nachholen (ist öffentlich). Man wollte und konnte sich einen Eindruck verschaffen, wie so eine Strecke aussieht. Die Stimmung war gut, bin mal gespannt was rauskommt, werte den Termin aber sehr positiv!
Frau Thies war übrigens nicht mit von der Partie, die wird immer noch davon ausgehen, dass es eine breite Schneise ist, in der alle Bäume gefällt wurden und kein natürliches Leben mehr möglich ist. Alle anderen konnten sich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Extra Danke noch mal an:
Herr Loskant
Amir Kabbani
Thomas Kleinjohann und Tilman Kluge (Dimb)
Johann Ratay (Radsportbezirk Nassau)
und natürlich an die Wiesbadener Politik & Forst


----------



## Mexicansativa (29. September 2010)

Sauber!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enter (29. September 2010)

nice! hatte schon gedacht, dass das wegpolitikiert wurde ^^

freut mich das zu hören!


----------



## evil-bjoern (29. September 2010)

*Thumbs up* .. wann wird die nächste Sportausschusssitzung sein?

Gruss Björn


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. September 2010)

Moin,

28.10. 17:00 Uhr Rathaus.
Hier der Link zu den Ausschüssen:
http://www.wiesbaden.de/rathaus/sta...-informationssystem/ausschuesse.php?p=1,5,1,2

auf Ausschüsse klicken, dann Freizeit und Sport ...
Tagesordnung steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Oktober 2010)

Neues aus der Presse:

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9546406.htm


----------



## Bettina (21. Oktober 2010)

Super


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Oktober 2010)

Wird ggf morgen in der Zeitung sein:

gestern war wieder sportausschuss. Einstimmig wurde beschlossen das Thema mtb Strecken an den runden Tisch zu verweisen. An diesem sitzen neben dem Sportauschuss auch der Umweltauschuss etc.

Soweit eine sehr gute Sache! 

Wir haben einen Streckenkonzept (zusammen mit Wiesbadener Vereinen, vor allem dem RSC) abgeben. Dazu gibt es noch ein zweites Konzept, von der CDU. 

Das Streckenkonzept der CDU haben wir uns letzten Samstag im Wald angesehen. Mit dabei war der Sportamtsleiter, die Presse, Herr Pfeifer (CDU) und der Oberbürgermeister von Wiesbaden, Dr. Müller!! 

Zusammen sind wir bei 1 Grad im Nebel durch den Wald gestapft und haben uns eine uralte Bobbahn besichtigt, die ggf als Basis für die MTB Strecke dienen könnte. Geniale Idde, wie ich finde!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich doch nicht ganz so schlecht an wie letztens noch. Hoffen wir mal, dass die letzten Leute die dagegen arbeiten, bald auch überzeugt oder überstimmt werden.


----------



## Micha-L (29. Oktober 2010)

Witzig. Wusste garnicht das wir eine Bobbahn im Wald haben. Das würde ich mir gern mal anschauen.   Kannst Du uns die Bahn vielleicht bei Google Maps markieren?

Danke übrigens nochmal für Euer Engagement in dieser Sache. Bis auf Rita Thies scheinen ja inzwischen alle an einem Strang zu ziehen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Oktober 2010)

das sagt die Presse:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9578402.htm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. November 2010)

NÃ¤chster Bericht:

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/9619790.htm


WIESBADEN*
DemnÃ¤chst wird die Bob-Bahn inspiziert
11.11.2010 - WIESBADEN

Von Cornelia Diergardt

MOUNTAINBIKESTRECKE Sportamt koordiniert Treffen

Vor Weihnachten will Carsten SchÃ¼tze in Sachen Mountainbikestrecke ein StÃ¼ck weiter sein und einen Besichtigungstermin an der âHohen Wurzelâ koordinieren. Noch fehlt dem Leiter des stÃ¤dtischen Sportamts jedoch das Startsignal, nÃ¤mlich der schriftliche Beschluss des Sportausschusses. âIn wenigen Tagenâ rechnet SchÃ¼tze mit dem Schreiben des Gremiums, das sich positiv zu einem kÃ¼nftig legalen Trainingsstrecke auf der ehemaligen Schlitten- und Bobbahn Ã¤uÃerte.

FÃ¼r- und Widersacher des Projekts Mountainbikestrecke, das ebenso wie ein (auch vom Umweltausschuss befÃ¼rworteter) Runder Tisch unter der FederfÃ¼hrung des Magistrats steht, begutachten voraussichtlich im Dezember das Waldgebiet zwischen âWinterbruchâ, âHeidekopfâ und âSchlÃ¤ferskopfâ. Zu den Inspektoren zÃ¤hlen Mitglieder des Sport- und Umweltausschusses, des Jugendparlaments, des BUND, des Radsportvereins, der âGravity-Pilotsâ aus Eltville mit ihrem engagierten Vorsitzenden Sebastian Kammerer sowie Vertreter der ForstÃ¤mter.

Das Pro und Contra fÃ¼r das sportliche Radeln im Wald wird also auf breiter Ebene diskutiert. Und weil sich eine Route sowohl Ã¼ber das Gebiet des staatlichen als auch des stÃ¤dtischen Forstamts erstreckt, sind auch Vertreter der beiden BehÃ¶rden involviert. Mit von der Partie sind Sabine Rippelbeck, Leiterin der stÃ¤dtischen ForstbehÃ¶rde, und ihr Ehemann Jochen, der beim staatlichen Forstamt arbeitet.

Allen Beteiligten ist klar: Ein solches Projekt erfordert einen langen Atem. In rund zwei Jahren gelang es beispielsweise der Stadt Boppard, einen Mountainbike-Trial zu errichten. âNach Beschwerden von einigen JagdpÃ¤chtern und vielen Diskussionen in den stÃ¤dtischen Gremienâ, wie sich der dortige Leiter des Forstamts, Gerd Loskant, erinnert. Doch der 58-JÃ¤hrige, der natÃ¼rlich, ebenso wie in Wiesbaden, das Vorhaben unter naturschutzrechtlichen und forstrechtlichen Aspekten abklopfen musste, ist Ã¼berzeugt: âWo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Wegâ.

In der Weinstadt Boppard gelang es letztendlich, sowohl die JÃ¤ger als auch die NaturschutzbehÃ¶rde von der Mountainbikestrecke zu Ã¼berzeugen. Installiert wurde nÃ¤mlich der Trial entlang des touristisch frequentierten Vierseen-Gebiets. Dabei handelt es sich zugleich um einen Niederwald-Bereich, der âin der forstlichen Nutzung nicht beeintrÃ¤chtigt wirdâ, sowie um ein Natura 2000-Gebiet, fÃ¼r das AusgleichsmaÃnahmen geschaffen wurden. Loskant, selbst Vater von sechs Kindern und mit jugendlichen BedÃ¼rfnissen âbestens vertrautâ, gelang auch folgender Coup: Die Mountainbike-Strecke mutierte zum offiziellen Projekt, da ihre Errichtung mit EU-FÃ¶rdermitteln fÃ¼r strukturschwache, lÃ¤ndliche RÃ¤ume unterstÃ¼tzt wurde.

Umweltkriterien spielten in der Ã¶ffentlichen Diskussion weniger eine Rolle, wozu letztendlich auch das im Vergleich zu Hessen nicht so strikte und in 2000 aktualisierte rheinland-pfÃ¤lzische Waldbetretungsrecht beitrug. Nach dem Motto âWas halst sich die Kommune mit der nicht ungefÃ¤hrlichen Sportart auf?â lÃ¶ste stattdessen die Verkehrssicherungspflicht der Stadt wesentlich mehr Kontroversen aus. Die von den Jugendlichen selbst gebaute Anlage wurde von einem Ingenieur, zugleich Mitglied des Bundes deutscher Radfahrer, abgenommen. Sein Gutachten, so Gerd Loskant, reicht im Falle von AnsprÃ¼chen an die Haftpflichtversicherung der Stadt aus. WÃ¤hrend des sechsjÃ¤hrigen Bestehens der Strecke ist im Ãbrigen laut Loskant âkein einziger schwerer Unfall passiertâ.


----------



## steep_deep (11. November 2010)

..chapeau!!!


----------



## Otterauge (11. November 2010)

Na das hört sich doch richtig gut an, klasse wie ihr am Ball bleibt


----------



## slottfreunde (11. November 2010)

Super kompliment an euch.


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. November 2010)

Das wird ja immer besser Sepp sehr schön.
Wann ist den dieser begehungstermin??


----------



## X-Präsi (12. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Januar 2011)

Update:

Nicht, dass hier jeder denkt, das Thema wäre eingeschlafen! Die Bemühungen und die Arbeit dafür läuft weiter, wenn auch nicht so extrem in der Presse/Öffentlichkeit ersichtlich. 

Nächsten Dienstag kommt es zum runden Tisch mit allen Beteiligten. Danach wissen wir wieder etwas mehr. Werde Bescheid geben!


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Januar 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Nächsten Dienstag kommt es zum runden Tisch mit allen Beteiligten.



So wie es mit Stand gestern aussieht, werde ich als Referent für DIMB und BDR vortragen. 16 Uhr geht das los, oder? Kannst Du mir für die Präse evtl. noch elektronisches Kartenamterial zur Verfügung stellen? Vielleicht sogar schon mit eingezeichneter möglicher Trassenführung?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Januar 2011)

Sauber!! Ich Ruf dich gerade mal an!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Januar 2011)

@ Thomas: Danke nochmal für's kommen gestern! War super!


----------



## Hopi (14. Januar 2011)

Und wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Januar 2011)

Der runde Tisch ist erst am Dienstag...
Wir haben uns nur mal vorab getroffen und u.a. Streckenvorschläge ausgearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (14. Januar 2011)

Ist ja nicht das erste Projekt, dieser Art, das ich mit erlebe. Aber eines von den am besten vorbereiteten. Saubere Arbeit Eures ganzen Teams, Sepp!


----------



## evil_pete (8. Februar 2011)

Moin, gibts was neues zu berichten vom runden Tisch, oder ist es ehr nit so berauschend galaufen..?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2011)

Hi Pete,

doch doch, es gab weitere Annäherungen zwischen "uns allen". Durchaus positiv, aber kein "Hurra, hier sind die Mountainbiker". Aber wieder ein Stück nach vorne bzw. näher zusammen. 

Ich denke so langsam setzt sich die Erkenntnis durch, das wir niemanden als Gegner ansehen und nichts böses wollen oder gar den Wald zerstören. 

Wir wurden aufgefordert das Vorhaben noch näher zu präzisieren, was mittlerweile erfolgt ist. 

Weitere Infos folgen sobald vorhanden!


----------



## evil_pete (9. Februar 2011)

Na das ist doch schon mal echt was positives, wenn man an einem Tisch sitzen kann und die Leute arbeiten zusammen und nicht gegeneinander.
Drück die Daumen, das es weiterhin zu einer guten Zusammenarbeit kommt und die Vorhaben wirklich präzise werden...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2011)

Jetzt stehen ja die Wahlen (auch in) Wiesbaden an. Das Thema Strecke und Rundkurs ist ja schon lange ein politisches und so wird diese Wahl über die Zukunft des Vorhabens entscheiden.
Welche Szenarien gut und welche schlecht wären kann sich ja jeder denken... 

Bin gespannt wie es ausgeht!

Sportamt und Umweltamt waren in der Zwischenzeit nicht untätig und haben - indirekten Infos zu Folge - einiges zur Umsetzung/Genehmigung vorbereitet!


----------



## hirrsson (15. Mai 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der runde Tisch ist erst am Dienstag...
> Wir haben uns nur mal vorab getroffen und u.a. Streckenvorschläge ausgearbeitet.


Cool!

Für mich hoffe ich dass ihr auch alternativ All mountain / Freeride anbieten und nicht nur an euch downhiller denken!!!!

Welche Streckenvorschläge habt ihr gemacht? Wenn ihr an Platte/Wurzel denkt - bitte dann nicht die bestehende Trails kaputt machen. Wäre sehr schade für uns nicht downhiller!!!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,

es soll nicht so werden, dass nur die DH-Fraktion auf der Strecke Spaß hat, sondern eine breitere Zielgruppe. 
Das Streckenkonzept wurde unsererseits dahingehend bereits angepasst. Auch die bergaufroute zurück zum Ausgangspunkt (auf Forstwegen) wurde mit beschrieben. 
Hindernisse und schwierige Stellen sollen umfahrbar sein.

Zu den Vorschlägen kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen. Prinzipiell wurden von den Wiesbadener Bergen Strecken ausgearbeitet. Welcher Vorschlag sich auch aus naturschutzgründen am besten eignet wissen wir noch nicht. 

Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass die Wahlen nicht schlecht für das Projekt verlaufen sind. Frau Thies als größte Gegnerin wird ihr Dezernat wohl räumen... Ähm, ja.


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Mai 2011)

*Der neue Koalitionsvertrag von SPD und CDU ist nun im Internet einsehbar. *

Seite 37: 

_"Mountainbikestrecke:

Die Koalition spricht sich für den Bau einer Mountainbikestrecke aus. Dies muss in Abstimmung mit anderen Nutzergruppen und unter Einbeziehung des bereits existierenden Runden Tisches geschehen. Die Beschlussfassungen des Runden Tisches müssen in die Beratungen zur Errichtung einer Mountainbikestrecke einfließen."_

Wir nähern uns... langsam aber sicher...


----------



## evil-bjoern (25. Mai 2011)

Thumbs up!


----------



## enter (25. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2011)

aber fünf mal Daumen


----------



## hirrsson (30. Mai 2011)

Super!!!! Hoffentlich kommt es bald! Und hoffentlich nicht ein von die bestehende sondern einen neuen trail!! (der einen langen flow gibt)

BTW wo kann man es nachlesen???


----------



## Micha-L (30. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir  

Wenn es wirklich was wird, werde ich auf jeden Fall mithelfen. Wohne ja ganz in der Nähe der "geplanten Route" 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## hirrsson (31. Mai 2011)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich was wird, werde ich auf jeden Fall mithelfen. Wohne ja ganz in der Nähe der "geplanten Route"


Und wo ist es????


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Mai 2011)

Alles wird gut 

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. Mai 2011)

Cool Leute, danke euch - auch für die Bekundung zu Helfen! Das ist immer gut!

Zu den Strecken noch mal mein post, an dem sich noch nix verändert hat ;-)



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Zu den Vorschlägen kann ich noch nicht allzuviel sagen. Prinzipiell wurden von den Wiesbadener Bergen Strecken ausgearbeitet. Welcher Vorschlag sich auch aus naturschutzgründen am besten eignet wissen wir noch nicht.



Bis jetzt habe ich keinen weiteren Meilenstein zu verkünden, aber es hört sich alles ganz gut an...

Am Sonntag (05.06.) bin ich auf den Funsporttagen in Wiesbaden im Stand vom Radsportbezirk Nassau. Wer Fragen hat, kann ja mal vorbei kommen... Würde mich freuen!

Noch ne kleine Nachricht: Der Oberbürgermeister von Wiesbaden hat unter anderem mich zu einer kleinen Radtour eingeladen. Find ich extrem klasse
Mal sehen, ob es danach was zu berichten gibt 

Immerhin war er ja bei Temperaturen um den Gefierpunkt mal im Winter mit im Wald und hat sich Streckenvorschläge angesehen


----------



## Loddz (31. Mai 2011)

Weiter so, das sind tolle Nachrichten!  Mit meiner Hilfe könnt ihr beim Bau auch rechnen, wohne ja schließlich in Mainz


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juni 2011)

Dann pass aber auf, dass er sich nicht den Arm bricht, wie ein anderer politischer Entscheidungsträger, der sich mal auf ein Bike gesetzt hatte und dann abgesemmelt ist


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juni 2011)

Wir fahren ja ganz gediegen am Rhein lang. Diesmal kein Downhill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Juni 2011)

So, habe die Tour am Rhein entlang ganz gut überstanden, wenn auch mit etwas Muskelkater ;-) Kann aber auch am Elsasstrip vom Vortag gelegen haben...

Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt dabei gewesen zu sein. War eine gute Stimmung, Vertreter anderer Vereine, der Politik, des Sportamtes und der Presse waren mit dabei. Der OB bekam eine Art Tandem gestellt, was vom hinteren Sitz aus gesteuert wird. Hat ihm anfangs ein Lächeln entlockt, so nach dem Motto: Ist nicht euer Ernst oder?! Hat sich aber super geschlagen: Obwohl er noch nie mit sowas gefahren ist gab's keinen Wackler etc. Respekt dafür!

Das Thema MTB Strecke war natürlich auch Thema. Sowohl der OB, als auch der Sportausschussvorsitzende Herr David (SPD) haben noch mal bekräftet, dass sie Befürworter der Sache sind. Will da jetzt gar nicht ewig ausschweifen, aber mittlerweile denke ich kann man sagen, dass die Strecke gute Chancen auf Realisierung hat.    Mal sehen, was der Runde Tisch bringt. Der ist nach den Sommerferien.

@ Präsi: Freitag treffen wir uns ja, gell. Wegen dem anderen Thema ;-) Können wir vorher noch mal telefonieren? Wann passt's dir?


----------



## CYBO (16. Juni 2011)

In dir steckt Politisches Talent Sepp


----------



## Jay83 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Habe mir jetzt mal das ganze Thema durchgelesen....inklusive der Zeitungsartikel...statt zu lernen, das ich vor meinen Klausuren stehe.

Wie dem auch sei muss ich sagen: RESPEKT!!!

Was ihr da auf die beine stellt ist einfach herrlich!!!

vieleicht gebt ihr mal der welt zu verstehen, das die jugend jugend sein soll und seinen spaß ohne "kriminell" werden zu müssen haben kann/könnte!

auch an herrn oberbürgermeister und den weiteren in der politik ein herzliches dankeschön, die dieses projekt untertützen!

mfg

p.s. sofern der "hoffentlich" bau nicht in der klausurenphase ist, würde ich ebenfalls gerne helfen, denn schließlich bin ich auch gaaaanz in der nähe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juni 2011)

Jay83 schrieb:


> vieleicht gebt ihr mal der welt zu verstehen, das die jugend jugend sein soll und seinen spaß ohne "kriminell" werden zu müssen haben kann/könnte!



Das haben wir gemeinsam mit der DIMB. Thomas hat das auch noch mal unterstrichen. 
Ist ja auch tatsächlich so! Danke dir schon mal fürs Interesse und die Unterstützung! Ist immer gut sowas!!

Zum Thema gibt's auch news am Rande:
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/10860536.htm
Frau Thies war ja die größte Gegnerin des Projektes und wurde jetzt wohl abgewählt.


----------



## Jay83 (24. Juni 2011)

Mit IHR waren alle beteiligten gemeint... sorry, wollte niemanden vernachlässigen...

Dennoch finde ich es TOLL, dass genau die personen, die die gelder bspw. für´s stadtmuseum oder für eine schwachsinnige sanierung der fußgängerzone mit bei regen GEFÄHRLICHEN goldenen streifen aus dem fenster werfen- statt dieses für die jugend und die freizeit der jugend zu investieren- endlich mal vom tron gestürtzt werden!

danke für den link mit dem artikel....ich habe ihn mir mit voller freude zu gemüte gezogen 

und meine meinung wird hier nicht nur mit der dh-strecke begründet!...das nur mal am rande.

dennoch: viel erfolg euch allen, auf dass es hoffentlich sehr bald einen ort in wiesbaden gibt, an dem man sich "austoben" kann 

mfg


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juni 2011)

Ich werde berichten, wie es weitergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Juni 2011)

Kleine Korrektur:
Das hessische Verwaltungsrecht ist ja so einfach dann auch wieder nicht. Die Abwahl muss in zwei Wahlgängen erfolgen. Nächster Termin ist Anfang September.


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2011)

Immer wieder schön mit anzusehen, wie die Forstämter unsere Steuern verschwenden. Von der hohen Wurzel runter zum Forsthaus liegen wieder frisch gefällte Bäume ( noch mit grünen Blättern) auf dem Weg. Das muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## evil-bjoern (9. Juli 2011)

Hab's auch unter der Woche schon gesehen - das ist echt lächerlich. Ich würde den Förster ja auslachen, wenn jetzt der Borkenkäfer zuschlägt ...


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2011)

Nicht nur das es keinen Sinn Macht, es kostet auch einfach nur unnötig Geld. Welche Behörde muss denn da noch Budget verbraten?
Selbst wenn ich Wanderer wäre, käme ich mir an der Stelle ziemlich veralbert vor. Vielleicht schreibe ich mal einen Leserbrief im Kurier: Wanderer fühlt sich durch unsinnige Baumfällarbeiten behindert und gestört.


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Juli 2011)

ja mach das mal.


----------



## hirrsson (10. Juli 2011)

Das würde ich auch cool finden. Es hat dieses Jahr angefangen, erst mit platte, dann schläferskopf und jetzt Wurzel......


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2011)

talybont schrieb:


> Nicht nur das es keinen Sinn Macht, es kostet auch einfach nur unnötig Geld. Welche Behörde muss denn da noch Budget verbraten?
> Selbst wenn ich Wanderer wäre, käme ich mir an der Stelle ziemlich veralbert vor. Vielleicht schreibe ich mal einen Leserbrief im Kurier: Wanderer fühlt sich durch unsinnige Baumfällarbeiten behindert und gestört.



Wollte auch gerade bzgl. Zustand Trail Hohe Wurzel schreiben. Vollidioten sind das ... und die Bäume können sich nicht mal wehren.

Btw ... ein Wanderer hat sich tatsächlich aufgeregt. Nicht über uns MTBler sondern die Fällungen.

Naja, am Ende gibt es wieder neue Strecken um die Hindernisse oder die Heinzelmännchen schaffen die Bäume weg.

An wen muss ich mich eigentlich wenden zwecks Beschwerde ? Hessisches Forstamt ?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Thema schwehlt auch immer noch...
Vielleicht sollten wir das aber in einem extra thread diskutieren. 

Meldung an das Forstamt wird nicht viel bringen, das wurde auch schon früher mal gemacht, ohne Erfolg.
Beim OB ist es besser aufgehoben, er ist ja auch Sportdezernent und kennt das Them ja mittlerweile.

@ Thomas: wäre das nicht eine Mission für die neue DIMB IG?
Man könnte sich diesbzgl vorher noch mal absprechen.

Wie gesagt: ab jetzt besser separater thread.
Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2011)

So, jetzt isses' soweit - Frau Thies räumt den Posten:

http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/wiesbaden/kein-verlust/-/1472860/9388592/-/
Ziemlich krasse Überschrift.

Anfang September wird es weiter gehen. Einladung zum Runden Tisch müsste demnächst kommen. 
Samstag sehe ich noch mal den OB. 
Ggf erfahre ich was neues. Werde berichten.


Da es allgemeine Fragen zum Thema gab:

Wie auch andernorts üblich (Boppard, Stromberg, Beerfelden, Berlin, demänchst Stuttgart usw.) soll die Strecke ein zusätzliches Angebot für Biker sein und dadurch andere trails entlasten , auf denen auch (ggf. primär) gewandert wird - sozusagen, weil es nebenan mehr Spass macht. Sperrungen von legalen Wegen gibt es mit der IG (bestehend aus RSB Nassau, DIMB, RSC Wiesbaden, Gravity Pilots) nicht, siehe Aussage Thomas von der DIMB aus dem "Baumfällungen thread"! 

Die Stadt Wiesbaden hat aber das berechtigte Interesse (und der Forst wohl auch), dass illegale Strecken verschwinden (und wenn die Strecke da ist, dann erst recht). Dieses Interesse hat die IG der Biker, die am Runden Tisch sitzen auch. Denke das kann jeder nachvollziehen, hoffe es stößt allgemein auf Verständnis und wird auch respektiert. Dann kehrt hoffentlich Ruhe ein. 

Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen Bikern und Forst gab es immer wieder und immer noch bzgl. trails. Unser Standpunkt ist, dass trails (soweit in der Karte 1:25000 vermerkt) auch mit dem MTB befahren werden dürfen. Das sind für uns keine illegalen trails. Die Rechtsprechung hat das anderenorts auch bekräftigt. 
Man sollte es aber nicht mit gebauten Strecken verwechseln. 

Die Trails Debatte muss aber auf höhere Ebene über die DIMB und den HRV mit dem Land Hessen geklärt werden (die Arbeiten dafür laufen - siehe Aussage Thomas). 

Fragen? Gerne!


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. August 2011)

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an !
Ich habe aber bisher immernoch nicht verstanden, ob es eine reine Downhillstrecke werden soll oder ob auch ganz normale Tourenfahrer dort ihren Spaß haben sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2011)

Wir wollen natürlich einen möglichst großes Spektrum an Vorlieben und Bedürfnissen abdecken. Alle wird man nie unter einen Hut bekommen, ist auch klar. 

Der Taunus eignet sich sicher nicht für ein zweites Bad Wildbad, so wird es wohl nicht werden ;-) Eine genaue Beschreibung abzugeben ist natürlich sogut wie unmöglich, da ja noch gar nicht klar ist, wo die Strecke hinkommt (haben ja auch noch kein "Ja"). 

Da der RSC im CC, Cross, Rennrad etc. und wir im Enduro und DH Bereich auf Wettkämpfen unterwegs sind, soll schon ein gewisser Trainingsanspruch vorhanden sein. Das technische Fahren und Springen soll trainiert und gefestigt werden können. Da haben andere Regionen die Nase vorn. 

Insgesamt soll es ja auch ein Rundkurs sein, wobei der uphill auf bestehenden Wegen geführt wird (ggf. kleine Ausnahmen, je nachdem was gemacht werden darf). 

Der Abfahrtsbereich soll das Gefälle schön mitnehmen, keine Gegenanstiege haben, mind. 200 hm aufweisen und falls möglich örtliche Gegebenheiten (Gräben, Steine etc.) ausnutzen (falls vorhanden).   
Sprünge sollen auch vorhanden sein (sicher keine Monstergaps, sondern auch in unterschiedlichen Größen für verschiedene Könnensstufen), außerdem ein Wechsel von offenen Kurven und Anliegern. Geschwungene Linienführung, kein Northshore, natürlicher Untergrund - d. h. es kann auch ruppig sein, hier und da mal steinig im oberen Teil, unten ist der Taunus oft eher mit bindigem Boden gesegnet. Gewisse Absätze und Kanten wird es sicher auch geben. Die Strecke soll möglichst naturnah sein.

Alle schwierigen Passagen bekommen einen außen herum geführten Chickenway. 

Wer technisches Fahren mag wird sicherlich angesprochen sein. Ich sag mal: Allmountain bis DH. Für CC techniktraining genauso. Jeder definiert das etwas anders, daher schwierig exakt einzugrenzen. Sicher nicht für Mutti mit Korb am Lenker oder anstelle des Familienausflugs am Rhein lang. Auch eher weniger für Radtouristik oder Konditionstraining. Dafür gibt es ja noch z. B. die große Runde auf bestehenden Waldwegen, die wird separat ausgewiesen.


----------



## hirrsson (25. August 2011)

hört sich so cool an... aber jetzt fängt an konkret zu werden.. gibt es eine Übersichtsplan ????

und... hoffentlich wird es eine "längere Trail" geben und nicht eine kleine wo der Spaß erst anfängt wenn man schon am Ende ist... (wie z.B. Stromberg)... ich will nicht kurze Strecken mehrmals fahren sondern eine Langstrecke wenig.


----------



## X-Präsi (26. August 2011)

hirrsson schrieb:


> und... hoffentlich wird es eine "längere Trail" geben und nicht eine kleine wo der Spaß erst anfängt wenn man schon am Ende ist... (wie z.B. Stromberg)... ich will nicht kurze Strecken mehrmals fahren sondern eine Langstrecke wenig.


Und wie soll das gehen bei vermutlich realisierbaren 200 Hm Gefälle? Mehr als 2,5 Km kannst Du da nicht raus holen, wenn Du Dich nicht tot treten willst. Ist ja bei uns in Stromberg schon anstrengend genug  Wenn Du es noch mehr flach ziehst, biste nur noch am Keulen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. August 2011)

;-) das stimmt


Einen Übersichtsplan gibt es, mit den Streckenvorschlägen. Aber das muss alles noch verhandelt werden. Daher gibt's aktuell noch nix zum veröffentlichen.


----------



## Raschauer (26. August 2011)

hirrsson schrieb:


> hört sich so cool an... aber jetzt fängt an konkret zu werden.. gibt es eine Übersichtsplan ????
> 
> und... hoffentlich wird es eine "längere Trail" geben und nicht eine kleine wo der Spaß erst anfängt wenn man schon am Ende ist... (wie z.B. Stromberg)... ich will nicht kurze Strecken mehrmals fahren sondern eine Langstrecke wenig.



Ähm Stromberg ist mit 2,5km Abfahrt schon recht lang für einen angelegten Trail


----------



## Wassertrinker (27. August 2011)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ähm Stromberg ist mit 2,5km Abfahrt schon recht lang für einen angelegten Trail



Aber hallo


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2011)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Ähm Stromberg ist mit 2,5km Abfahrt schon recht lang für einen angelegten Trail


So isses! Für eine DH-Strecke wären es eben nur zu wenig Hm auf die Länge.


----------



## felixus79 (27. August 2011)

Mich interessiert natürlich auch der Downhill. Als Marathonisti wär es aber natürlich wirklich der Hammer, wenn es eine technisch anspruchsvoll CC-Strecke in Wiesbaden geben würde. Wie sind denn da die Entwürfe (Länge, Location, ect.)  bzw. der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2011)

Lies mal meine voran gegangenen posts, da steht eigentlich alles. Mehr kann man noch nicht sagen. Sorry...

Ende September wird es wohl wieder den Runden Tisch geben, dann sind die neuen Dezernenten im Amt und im Thema. Heute hatte ich kurz mal wieder ein Gespräch in Wiesbaden. Bin sehr positiv gestimmt ;-)

Sobald ich wieder was neues höre, poste ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagolad (29. August 2011)

Hoffentlich dauert es nicht nochmal so lange und die neuen Dezernenten wollen es auch nur aussitzen. Sitzung ist am Donnerstag 16:00 im Rathaus erster Stock.
https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/document_download.jsp?verzeichnis=ANTRAG&dokid=910952


----------



## picard (29. August 2011)

Der Antrag hört sich ja ganz gut an, vielleicht bewegt sich ja was!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2011)

Ja, da bewegt sich was ;-) 
Mittlerweile ist es ja offensichtlich, dass es eine breite Front in der Politik für die Sache gibt. 
Der Forst hat sich mit der Aktion mit den Bäumen und der wüsten "Entwaldung" nicht nur bei den Bikern keine Freunde gemacht (sieht man ja auch an dem
Antrag). Das war unnötig und hätte nicht sein müssen, man ist ja im Dialog. Angeblich laufen sogar Anzeigen, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. 

Mittlerweile ist die Erwartungshaltung ja überall so angestiegen, dass ich schwer darauf hoffe, dass der runde Tisch nicht allzu vieler Sitzungen bedarf. Werden wir ja dann sehen...


----------



## f.topp (30. August 2011)

Sepp, super news, geile Arbeit.


----------



## Achim (31. August 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ja, da bewegt sich was ;-)
> Mittlerweile ist es ja offensichtlich, dass es eine breite Front in der Politik für die Sache gibt.
> Der Forst hat sich mit der Aktion mit den Bäumen und der wüsten "Entwaldung" nicht nur bei den Bikern keine Freunde gemacht (sieht man ja auch an dem
> Antrag). Das war unnötig und hätte nicht sein müssen, man ist ja im Dialog. Angeblich laufen sogar Anzeigen, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.
> ...



Subba


----------



## Masher (8. September 2011)

Hallo an alle und Hut ab vor Euren Bemühungen. Ich bin neu in diesem Forum, erst seit ca. halbem Jahr am Fahren und kenne trotzdem die Problematik (spez. Platte) schon aus eigener Erfahrung ganz gut.
Ich drücke uns allen die Daumen, dass es klappt und man nicht aufm Platte Trail jeden Tag besorgt sein muss, dass nicht irgendetwas gesundheitsgefährdend manipuliert wurde. 
Ich versuchte auch selbst schon(und bleibe dran), über einen sehr gut vernetzten Bekannten Einfluss auf dei Meinungsbildung/Entscheidung zu nehmen. Vielleicht hilfts?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. September 2011)

Es wird auf jeden Fall nix schaden ;-) 
Danke dir!! Cool!


----------



## unwichtig (18. September 2011)

gude
ist schon ein ergebnis in sicht?


----------



## X-Präsi (18. September 2011)

Vor Ende September wird es vermutlich nichts neues zu berichten geben.
Falls Du mehr veröffentlichbares weisst, Sepp, bitte schreiben.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. September 2011)

So bald ich was weiß, poste ich ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. September 2011)

Heute war runder Tisch.

Keine Ahnung, ob ich hier schon was schreiben darf, da es eigentlich eine interne Sitzung war. Wobei so viel los war... Unglaublich.

In Kürze und nur oberflächig eine Zusammenfassung: Wieder Licht und Schatten. Politik durchweg pro. Hessenforst contra.
Unsere 6 Vorschläge wurden durch das Umweltamt bewertet. Zudem stellte Hr Mengden (Leiter Umweltamt) einen eigenen Vorschlag vor, den ich sehr gut finde. Zudem war das hervorragend durch das Umweltamt vorbereitet und vorgetragen.

Hessenforst konnte man es aber trotzdem nicht recht machen.

Dieser und einer unserer Vorschläge wird nun demnächst in deutlich kleinerer runde diskutiert werden. CDU, SPD und FDP wollen aufs Gas drücken. Baugenehigung dauert aber... das letzte "ja" fehlt noch.

Danke auch an tilmann (DIMB) und johann (RSB Nassau)!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. September 2011)

Hört sich doch gut an .


----------



## jesterhead7500 (21. September 2011)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Micha-L (21. September 2011)

jesterhead7500 schrieb:


> gefällt mir!



+1


----------



## Masher (22. September 2011)

...geht doch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. September 2011)

Klingt doch schon mal DEUTLICH besser als vor einigen Monaten noch  Ich drücke die Daumen, dass die letzten Probleme mit dem Forst noch geklärt werden können  Ist mal wieder das Selbe wie bei uns in der Südpfalz - die größten Problememacher, also wirklich im Sinn von genereller und unsinniger Anti-Haltung, sind die vom Forst (und die Jagdpächter). Zu blöd, dass die einen per Gesetz das "Hausrecht" im Wald inne haben und die anderen ihre finanzielle Macht ausspielen.  Mal eine Frage zu der Sache: hat der Forst denn eine Alternative angeboten? Oder sind die echt einfach prinzipiell gegen alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2011)

@ Sepp: danke für die Info (auch die telefonische). Vielleicht ändert sich  die Einstellung von Hessen Forst ja doch nach dem anstehenden Gespräch im MInisterium im November. Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf. 
Wenns terminlich passt, komme ich auch gerne zu der verkleinerten Runde dazu.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu der Sache: hat der Forst denn eine Alternative angeboten? Oder sind die echt einfach prinzipiell gegen alles




Der Forst hatte im Vorfeld eine Strecke vorgeschlagen. Das finde ich erstmal von der Sache her sehr gut: Man hat sich Gedanken gemacht und bietet was an.  
Leider war es dann so, dass es einfach was ganz anderes war: Ein Rundkurs über > 25 km auf bestehenden (breiten) Wegen mit vielen auf und ab's. 

Das entspricht unserer "großen Runde", für Familien, Ausflügler und Radtouristik etc.; hat aber nix mit Enduro/Freeride/DH zu tun und würde die Probleme die es gibt nicht lösen. Die große Runde steht ja auch gar nicht zur Diskussion, weil alles nur auf breiten Forstwegen verläuft.

Zudem wurden nun ja alle Vorschläge durch das Umweltamt in Form einer Matrix bewertet und verschiedene Aspekte abgeklopft (alles was wir dazu wussten, hatten wir in unsere Vorschläge bereits einfließen lassen): WSG, FFH, Wildruhezonen, Äskulapvorkommen, NSG, Biotope etc....

Dabei hat der Vorschlag vom Forst nicht die ersten Plätze beleget... und ist damit auch vom Tisch.

Hessenforst hatte bei der damaligen Waldbegehung anklingen lassen, dass es u. U. parallel zu Straßen möglich sein könnte... da dort die Störung der Natur sowieso schon vorhanden sei. Auf Nachfrage von Johann konnte man sich daran zwar noch (vage) erinnern, aber bei den konkreten Vorschlägen wäre das nicht der Fall  ............

Ich habe darauf geantwortet, dass mir das alles viel zu theoretisch ist: Läuft man - gerade die Platter Straße mal - parallel im Wald hoch, wird man BERGE von MÜLL finden. Da sieht es wüst aus! Da ist nichts von Habitat und Biotop erkennbar. Das gibt es vielleicht in der Karte - aber die Realität sieht anders aus (dort zumindest!).

Wir diskutieren gerade eine Müllsammelaktion...


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. September 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der Forst hatte im Vorfeld eine Strecke vorgeschlagen. Das finde ich erstmal von der Sache her sehr gut: Man hat sich Gedanken gemacht und bietet was an.
> Leider war es dann so, dass es einfach was ganz anderes war: Ein Rundkurs über > 25 km auf bestehenden (breiten) Wegen mit vielen auf und ab's.



Das hört sich ganz nach einem Alibi-Vorschlag an. Nach dem Motto "Wir vom Hessenforst hatten ja was vorgeschlagen und uns offen gezeigt, ABER die bösen anderen ...." 

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum der Forst da so ein Heckmeck macht und als alleinige Interessenvertretung so auftreten darf.

Aber ich find's töffte, dass ihr den Druck aufrecht haltet .


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Schilderung 



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der Forst hatte im Vorfeld eine Strecke vorgeschlagen. Das finde ich erstmal von der Sache her sehr gut: Man hat sich Gedanken gemacht und bietet was an.
> Leider war es dann so, dass es einfach was ganz anderes war: Ein Rundkurs über > 25 km auf bestehenden (breiten) Wegen mit vielen auf und ab's.


Ok, generell gut, weil sie sich Gedanken machen. Aber andererseits eigentlich nur der Beweis, dass sie nicht im Entferntesten verstehen, worum es überhaupt geht und sie absolut gar nicht auf die bestehende Bedarfslage eingehen wollen  Einfach darauf berufen, dass es ja genug Wege im Wald gibt, auf denen man Fahradfahren kann - und das Thema am besten für immer abhaken 




Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hessenforst hatte bei der damaligen Waldbegehung anklingen lassen, dass es u. U. parallel zu Straßen möglich sein könnte... da dort die Störung der Natur sowieso schon vorhanden sei. Auf Nachfrage von Johann konnte man sich daran zwar noch (vage) erinnern, aber bei den konkreten Vorschlägen wäre das nicht der Fall  ............


Dass das ein guter Ansatz ist, sieht man ja z. B. in Stromberg. Da ist es keine Straße, aber eben die planierten Forst-Autobahnen. Hat eigentlich fast nur Vorteile -> eben die Bündelung der "Naturstörungs-Adern"; passende Wege für den Uphill wären direkt vorhanden; Möglichkeit für Forst-Straßen-Biker und Fußgänger, den Sport live anschauen zu können - das wird durchaus oft genutzt, wo es möglich ist! Eigene, mehrfache Erfahrung.




Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Läuft man - gerade die Platter Straße mal - parallel im Wald hoch, wird man BERGE von MÜLL finden. Da sieht es wüst aus! Da ist nichts von Habitat und Biotop erkennbar. Das gibt es vielleicht in der Karte - aber die Realität sieht anders aus (dort zumindest!).


Das ist mir hier in der Gegend auch schon ganz krass aufgefallen  Liegt wohl an der direkten Nähe zum Stadtgebiet  Aus meiner Heimat (Pfälzerwald) kenne ich das zum Glück so nicht. Da sind es nur die Verpackungen, Flaschen etc., "die die bösen Fußgänger an den Wegrand werfen". Dass hier die Biker wohl mit Abstand die umweltfreundlichsten Wald-Nutzer sind, interessiert natürlich kein Schwein, weil wir ja eh als böse Rowdies stigmatisiert sind  ...und gewisse Vollpfosten das auch noch von innerhalb der MTBer Gemeinschaft forcieren, weil sie nicht kapieren, worum es geht...




Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade eine Müllsammelaktion...


Das ist eine SEHR gute Idee! HD-Freeride macht das mehr oder weniger regelmäßig mit riesigem Erfolg - einerseits in Sachen Umweltschutz und andererseits ist das natürlich auch eine super Publicity, die das Ansehen der Biker in der Öffentlichkeit verbessert (die Presse sollte da logischerweise mit im Boot sein! ). Wende dich ggf. für Infos an guru39.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2011)

Parallele Streckenführung nach dem Flowtrailkonzept hatten wir auch schon ausführlich in der vorhergehenden Runde dargestellt. Komisch, dass genau diese Lösung nicht mehr in den Köpfen präsent war. 

Waldaufräumaktion ist immer gut. Einige unserer IGs machen das schon seit Jahren und haben damit nicht nur der Natur was Gutes getan, sonder sich auch einen guten Stand in der Öffentlichkeit verschafft.  
Hatten wir für Stromberg auch schon für dieses Jahr auf dem Schirm. Mal schauen, ob es noch was wird. Sonst im Frühjahr.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. September 2011)

Danke für Feedback und Meinungen!! Das passt. 

Müllsammelaktion hatten wir schon mal im Rheingau:





Sollten wir wiederholen


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2011)

Daraus hätte man eine Garage mit Zaun drum bauen können. 

Für evtl. Nachahmer: wie habt Ihr den Kram dann entsorgt? In den Rhein gekippt?


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. September 2011)

mÜLL aKTION IN wIESBADEN BIN ICH DABEI!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. September 2011)

^^ haben wir wieder in den Wald gebracht und mit Laub abgedeckt ;-)

Neeeee. 

Im Vorfeld hatten wir uns mit der Stadt und dem Forst in Verbindung gesetzt und das abgestimmt. Die Stadt (Oestrich-Winkel) hatte uns Container im Bauhoff bereit gestellt, in die wir es dann entsorgt haben. Wir mussten 2x mit dem voll beladenen Anhänger fahren. Parallel hatten wir ein Infozelt zur Aktion auf einem Waldparkplatz aufgebaut. Das war gleichzeitig Sammelpunkt für den Müll und Getränkelager für durstige Helfer. 
Die Aktion kam auch bei Wanderern super an. Auch beim Forst.

Der ganze Draht und der Zaun lagen mitten im Wald rum. Super gefährlich für viele Tiere!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (16. Dezember 2011)

Soll sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken machen.
Ich geh dann mal ein paar noch nicht gesperrte Trails suchen.....wird wohl schwer werden.


----------



## Otterauge (16. Dezember 2011)

Wiso ist doch jetzt endlich was im gange! 
Die Leute die ständig die vorhabdenen Strecken pflegen und Gefahren immer wieder beseitigen haben dann die Chance mal was nachhaltiges zu bauen. 

Leute die nach Strecken schreien und sich immer ins gemachte Nest setzen gibt es genug. Freuen sich über das gebotene aber packen leider selten an... und schreien als erste wenn man wieder ein baum im Weg liegt!

Das Strecken die ggf. nicht Legal sind dann eh vernachtlässigt werden ist sebstredend. Man sollte auch nicht jeden Artikel überbewerten, ich denke da sitzen die richtigen Leute am Runden Tisch und werden schon das richtige dazu sagen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich poste das mal vollstÃ¤ndig: die Politik hat angekÃ¼ndigt, dass es dieses Jahr noch eine Meldung gibt und hat Wort gehalten.


NEWS!! 

Der versprochene Zeitungsbericht ist da, wie Gores gesagt hat, noch dieses Jahr:


Legalisierte Mountainbiker
16.12.2011 - WIESBADEN

Von Birgit Emnet

SPORT Stadt hat Strecke gefunden / Ironman und DTM gesichert

Eine geeignete Mountainbikestrecke im Wiesbadener Stadtwald ist gefunden und soll in KÃ¼rze prÃ¤sentiert werden. Stadtrat Wolfgang Gores (CDU) konnte gestern im Sportausschuss einen Durchbruch vermelden. Ganz hervorragend, lobte Gores, sei die Zusammenarbeit der Arbeitsgruppe gewesen, die sich mit der schwierigen Materie beschÃ¤ftigt hatte und durch allseitige Kompromissbereitschaft nun auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner gekommen sei. Mit der legalen Strecke sollen die illegalen Trails der Vergangenheit angehÃ¶ren. Sie werden laut Sportamtschef Karsten SchÃ¼tze gesperrt.

Beteiligt waren in der Arbeitsgruppe auÃer dem Magistrat das Forstamt, die Ãmter GrÃ¼nflÃ¤chen und Umwelt, das Sportamt, Hessen Forst, der Radsportbezirk und die Gravity Pilots aus Eltville. Nahe der Platte habe man die Strecke besichtigt und dabei die letzten UnwÃ¤gbarkeiten ausgerÃ¤umt, berichtet Gores. Nun werde eine Streckenkarte entworfen und allen Beteiligten zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt, gleichzeitig sollen die rechtlichen Fragen geklÃ¤rt werden. Die Stadt sei ja nicht der Betreiber, sondern der Radsportbezirk.

Das Vorgehen, so Gores, sei sehr konstruktiv gewesen, weil alle Seiten sich angenÃ¤hert und auf Maximalforderungen verzichtet hÃ¤tten. So haben sich die âGravity Pilotsâ, bei denen rund 120 Mountainbiker organisiert sind, von der Downhillstrecke verabschiedet. Dennoch erfÃ¼lle der Trail auch sportliche Erwartungen. Zur Zeitschiene konnte Gores nichts EndgÃ¼ltiges sagen. Es sei schon ein Erfolg, noch in diesem Jahr eine geeignete Strecke gefunden zu haben.

Die BefÃ¼rchtungen von Claus-Peter GroÃe (GrÃ¼ne), es kÃ¶nne zu einem âDownhill-Tourismusâ kommen, wurden von Sportamtsleiter SchÃ¼tze und Gores ausgerÃ¤umt. Die Strecke sei nicht mal drei Kilometer lang und habe keine entsprechenden Elemente, man kÃ¶nne das ausschlieÃen. Gores: âFÃ¼r echte Downhiller ist das uninteressant.â Aber, im Blick auf den Naturschutz, den man sich vom Sperren der illegalen Strecken verspricht: âEs wird immer Leute geben, die sich an nichts halten.â

Auch im kommenden Jahr werden in Wiesbaden sowohl die Ironman 70.3-Veranstaltung als auch der Auftakt zur deutschen Tourenwagen-Meisterschaft (DTM) stattfinden. Dem stimmte der Ausschuss gegen die Stimmen von Linke/Piraten (Ironman) beziehungsweise gegen GrÃ¼ne, BÃ¼rgerliste, Linke/Piraten (DTM) zu. Die Stadt Ã¼bernimmt somit die 160 000 Euro Defizitausgleich, die bei der DTM durch nicht ausreichende Sponsorengelder anfallen, als auch die 250 000 Euro Garantiesumme (plus Mehrwertsteuer) beim Ironman 70.3. In beiden FÃ¤llen sieht man einen enormen Werbe- und Marketingeffekt fÃ¼r die Stadt. Die Landeshauptstadt Wiesbaden ist seit 2007 Schauplatz des âIronman Germany 70.3â und ab 2010 mit dem zusÃ¤tzlichen Titel âEuropean Championshipâ. Der Vertrag endet mit der Austragung 2012 und soll bis 2016 verlÃ¤ngert werden. Auftaktveranstaltungen zur DurchfÃ¼hrung der Deutschen Tourenwagen Meisterschaft fanden in Wiesbaden bereits im April 2010 und 2011 statt.

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/r...n/11482930.htm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2011)

Das mit der Zusammenarbeit kann ich nur bestätigen, alle sind wirklich auf einanderzugegangen! 

Die MTB Strecke wird (als Rundkurs) kommen! 

Jetzt beginnt die Detailarbeit!
Ich freu mich


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2011)

dib schrieb:


> Soll sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken machen.
> Ich geh dann mal ein paar noch nicht gesperrte Trails suchen.....wird wohl schwer werden.



Du verwechselst da was. Es geht nicht um trailsperrungen, sondern um das stilllegen von illegalen Downhillstrecken! Daran sollten alle Interesse haben, wenn was legales da ist. Ist ab gesehen davon die gleiche Vorgehensweise wie anderenorts: Bsp Boppard oder Heidelberg.


----------



## dib (16. Dezember 2011)

Ok, bitte nicht in den falschen Hals kriegen :
Mit meinem begrenzten Horizont sehe ich derzeit leider nur folgendes:

1. Es gibt keine Downhillstrecke 
2. Die Strecke die es geben wird (die bei der ich mich ins gemachte Nest setze) wird nicht mal 3 Kilometer lang.
3. *Mit der legalen Strecke sollen die illegalen Trails der Vergangenheit angehören. Sie werden laut Sportamts-Chef Karsten Schütze gesperrt.* (Zitat aus dem Kurier)

Das ist der Krasse unterschied zu Stromberg, da gibt es einen feinen legalen Trail (auch da habe ich mich ins gemachte Nest gesetzt) der immer weiter ausgebaut wird aber die restlichen Trails sind vom Forst nicht mit Bäumen zugeschüttet worden.

Wer Gewinnt? 120 Organisierte "Gravity Pilots", eine riesige unbezifftere Anzahl von unorganisierten Hobbybikern die jetzt nur noch auf Forstwegen fahren sollen oder am ende doch die Lobbyisten vom Hessenforst und Jagdverband.

Aber eventuell wird ja doch alles gut und ich reg mich mal wieder völlig grundlos auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Dezember 2011)

heul doch!!


----------



## dib (16. Dezember 2011)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> heul doch!!



Genau diese Einstellung ist es....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Dezember 2011)

dib schrieb:


> Aber eventuell wird ja doch alles gut und ich reg mich mal wieder völlig grundlos auf!


Belassen wir es doch mal bei diesem Satz...  Werde Mitglied bei uns, werde tatkräftig und schon wirst Du sehen, wie leicht es ist, als Einzelperson Einfluss zu nehmen. Plus, Du wirst in ein paar Themen tiefer eingeweiht, als es an dieser Stelle hier möglich ist. Lass Dir gesagt sein: Es wird besser als zuvor. Nur Mut.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2011)

-


----------



## Matze1983 (16. Dezember 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank an die Gravitypilots! 
Die Zukunft wird zeigen, wie die 3km Strecke wirklich ist. Vorher in die Hose machen ist sicher auch die falsche Einstellung!
Zumindest sind wir (auch mit dem Bericht im Kurier) auch gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit ein gutes Stück aus der "Illegalität" heraus gerückt und das finde ich super!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2011)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die MTB Strecke wird (als Rundkurs) kommen!


Vorbild Stromberg? Wird, wenn das jetzt schon absehbar ist, die Strecke auch in der "Liga" spielen?


----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2011)

wenn man es wie dib liest könnte man sich in der tat vorkommen, als wären die mountainbiker über den tisch gezogen worden.

auf der anderen seite: es bewegt sich was. und das ist gut.


----------



## evil-bjoern (16. Dezember 2011)

Der Rundkurs wird also etwa drei Kilometer lang? D.h. die Abfahrt wird dann kaum länger als ein Kilometer sein? ... und im Gegenzug dafür hat kein Biker mehr etwas auf irgendeinem anderen Trail zu suchen? Na, das könnte in der Tat eine Milchmädchenrechnung sein. 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal sehr gespannt. Das Engagement der Gravtity Pilots ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr lobenswert.

Gruss Björn


----------



## Otterauge (16. Dezember 2011)

Nein die Abfahrt wird 3km... und man muß vieles politisch korrekt aussprechen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2011)

Jeder hat Angst, dass er am Ende weniger hat. Genauso war es am Anfang auch in den Gesprächen ;-) Dachte wir biker untereinander vertrauen uns da etwas mehr.

Lest einfach die vorangegangen posts mal durch, dann wird einiges klarer sein denke ich. Keine Panik okay?! Es sind in letzter Zeit viele illegale Strecken entstanden, um die geht es. Nicht um trails allgemein. Hatte ich alles schon zig-fach geschrieben... Kommt mir manchmal so vor, als wolle man es falsch verstehen. Wie bei den 80 km/h damals... 



Das ist ein super Tag für uns Mountainbiker, auf diese Meldung haben wir lange gewartet. Ich bin happy!! 
Am Runden Tisch ist Vertrauen entstanden, das ist eine sehr gute Entwicklung! Wir sollten alle daran arbeiten, dass die Zeiten passé sind, in denen sich die unterschiedlichen Waldnutzer "bekriegt" haben. 

Wie lang genau die Strecke wird, kann man noch gar nicht auf den Meter genau sagen. Ist ja auch zweitrangig. Die genannte Länge wird sich aber in etwa auf den Abfahrtsbereich beziehen. 

Bis es wirklich los geht, wird es auch noch dauern! Es gibt noch jede Menge Details zu klären und genehmigt werden muss auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagolad (17. Dezember 2011)

3km Abfahrt, an der Platte, der  geniale Ausgangspunkt, könnte mir vorstellen das es irgendwo vor Nerotal endet, der beste Endpunkt. Ich träume schon wie die Platte, mit guten Parkmöglichkeiten und Gastronomischen Angeboten anzieht. Grillhütte zum mieten vorhanden, mindestens einmal/Jahr großes Sommerfest mit super Leuten, Minigolf und Liegewiese für die Family. Ich habe jetzt die Augen wieder auf und hab mir das Antragsformular der Pilots ausgedruckt. Morgen geht das Blatt auf die Reise zu Tobias.
Übrigens, der Stromberger Wild Hog ist offiziell 2,5km. Allen eine frohe Weihnachten und immer genug Luft unter der Felge.


----------



## Dagolad (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich meinte natürlich das Beitrittsformular, was mich unterschrieben die Hälfte von einer Winterbergtour kostet, ohne die Luft zu verpesten und mich zu stressen


----------



## hirrsson (17. Dezember 2011)

Lass uns überraschen was kommt und was es für die bestehende Trails bedeuten wird... Bin sehr gespannt... 

@Dagolad: muss man Mitglied sein um mithelfen zu dürfen ??? Was weiß du was ich nicht weiß


----------



## Dagolad (17. Dezember 2011)

Das weiß ich nicht, ich möchte aber mit dem Beitrag helfen, was sicher nicht verkehrt ist. Teamfahrer werde ich bestimmt nicht mehr, es sein denn es gibt eine Ü50 in der ich ab Februar starten könnte -


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Dezember 2011)

gibt es(bei den Hobbyfahrern ist man ab 30 Senior)!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2011)

Dagolad: Das freut uns!!!  
Herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2011)

-


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2011)

Hirsson:

Im Thread "Baumfällungen" Wiesbaden wird sich so viel über Wegsperrungen "beschwert" bzw darüber diskutiert, meinste das geht noch schlimmer? ;-)

Trails und die MTB Strecke hier sind ganz klar zwei verschiedene Themen. Die Gesetze und Verordnungen sind Landessache, daran ändert eine Strecke in Wiesbaden nichts. Die DIMB ist hier sehr aktiv (wie auch beim Thema Strecke!).

Man muss aber auch einsehen, dass es illegal angelegte Bergabstrecken gibt. Hier besteht die berechtigte Hoffnung, dass diese durch eine legale Strecke nicht mehr so frequentiert und aufgegeben werden. Andernorts hält sich die Mehrheit der Biker daran und beweist Vernunft. Ich denke, das bekommen wir in Wiesbaden auch hin ;-)

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle noch mal bei allen bedanken, die hier positiv mitgewirkt haben!

Stadt Wiesbaden, Sportamt, Umweltamt, Oberbürgermeister, die Ausschüsse, der Magistrat, Sportrat Herr Gores, Hessenforst und Grünflächenamt.
DIMB mit Thomas Kleinjohann und Tilman Kluge, die in zig Sitzungen und Begehungen mit Anwesend waren und mit riesiger Erfahrung aufgewartet haben.
Dem RSC Wiesbaden!
Dem Radsportbezirk Nassau mit 1.Vors Johann Ratay - der unzählige Stunden und Tage dafür opfert und eigentlich alles erst ermöglicht hat!
Außerdem zahlreichen Privatpersonen (hier aus dem Forum), die durch Briefe an Forst etc. einen unschätzbaren Beitrag geleistet haben!

Danke an alle!!

(wahrscheinlich hab ich jetzt wieder jemand vergessen, Asche auf mein Haupt!)

Aber der weg ist noch lang und es gibt mehr denn je zu tun ;-) es wird noch dauern.


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Dezember 2011)

Das ist aber ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk ! 
Für mich persönlich auch gut, da die Strecke nicht so weit weg sein wird, wie Stromberg. Vielleicht schau ich ja mal beim Bauen vorbei.
Macht weiter so und schöne Feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirrsson (18. Dezember 2011)

Bin sehr gespannt wie es wird... Jetzt wenn es endlich "offiziell" ist, könnt ihr doch die Pläne zeigen und uns mehr Info geben  

wann wird es mit dem Bau losgehen? Wird es so wie im Stromberg, dass man mit dem Trailbau helfen kann?


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Dezember 2011)

War ein paar Tage offline und dann darf ich gleich sowas lesen. Super! Endlich! Dann hat sich der Aufwand letztlich wieder mal gelohnt. 

Und an alle Vorsichtigen & Skeptiker:

Ihr habt Recht, denn der Artikel liest sich missverständlich und lässt Fehlinterpretationen zu. 
Aber bitte vertraut doch einfach mal den Beteiligten, die hier eine super Arbeit geleistet haben. Allen voran dem Sepp alle 

Das wird schon eine Spaßstrecke werden. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## talybont (20. Dezember 2011)

Spitzenklasse 
Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!!!


----------



## toslson (22. Dezember 2011)

Besonderen Dank an Sepprheingauner und die http://gravitypilots.de/









http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/


----------



## Otterauge (12. Januar 2012)

Wir können nur hoffen das was passiert... die Waldraudies waren wieder tätig am SK. Ist zwischen Sa. und Di. passiert. Von oben bis zu den Schienen.. im Schnellen Stück kann man rein fahren und sieht dann erst.. mitunter zu spät was also Vorsicht!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45619


----------



## RheingauBiker (13. Januar 2012)

Da hat sich ja jemand ganz schön Mühe gemacht.

Das meiste lässt sich aber doch wieder wegschaffen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Januar 2012)

Bitte nutzt diesbzgl den "Baumfällungen" thread bzw. noch besser, lasst das thema an diesem Spot damit auf sich beruhen. Danke euch.

In naher Zukunft wird sich der Runde Tisch denke ich mal noch mal zusammenfinden und eine konkretere Streckenführung besprechen (wo genau geht's lang, in Metern). Ist dies erfolgt, können wir mit der Detailplanung beginnen - der Baugenehmigung steht dann praktisch nichts mehr im Wege.
Trotzdem kann diese Phase auch sehr mühsam sein, aber ich denke, dass alle auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen werden.

Dann kommt hoffentlich auch bald die Zeit, um euch hier mal eine Karte präsentieren zu können. ;-)

Viele haben ja schon signalisiert, beim Streckenbau mit anpacken zu wollen. Das ist extrem cool! Wir freuen uns sehr darüber und es wird natürlich auch möglich sein. 
Infos folgen, wenn die Zeit reif ist...

Wem es bis dahin juckt: In Stromberg wird am "nojokes" gebaut


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Januar 2012)

-


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. März 2012)

AW: Mountainbike (downhill) Strecke in Wiesbaden
Weiter gehts! ;-)
Hinter verschlossenen Türen wurde viel gearbeitet.

Das mit den 80 km/h ist ja leider immer noch nicht aus den köpfen raus zu bringen! Ansonsten ein guter Bericht:

http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/ne...,11805836.html

Mountainbike-Strecke könnte schon dieses Jahr eröffnet werden
...


----------



## a.nienie (9. März 2012)

gute arbeit!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. März 2012)

der link geht nicht sepp... meinst den hier, oder: http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/n...de-der-illegalen-rennen,1472860,11805836.html 


```
http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/neue-mountainbike-strecke-ende-der-illegalen-rennen,1472860,11805836.html
```

hahaha, ok liegt am forum


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. März 2012)

Kann sein ;-) 
Das sind aber auch böse Wörter 
Zur Not googeln


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. März 2012)

Es regnet ja nur gute Nachrichten für die Biker aus Rheinhessen dieses Wochenende ! Erst Wiesbaden, dann Niederheimbach


----------



## toslson (10. März 2012)

ich lese hier nur : "§25"  und Gesetz und "illegal" und "schärferes Vorgehen" 

Zitat Sportstadtrat Gores 
Da wir jetzt eine  offizielle Lösung haben, werden wir gegen unberechtigtes Fahren in  Zukunft noch schärfer vorgehen" 

Glückwunsch and die es es sowieso nur mit dem Auto auf die Platte schaffen.. GP´s  ???


----------



## Otterauge (10. März 2012)

Wir kommen gut die Berge rauf und auch runter!

Illegal waren biss her alle Strecken jenseits der Waldautobahn.. wenn du dort runter gefahren bist ist das sicher nicht dein verdienst das es die Strecke gab/gibt. 

Ohne Nette Menschen die jenseits der Fußgänger Wege, Wege erschlossen haben gäbe es die Diskussion gar nicht. Vielleicht möchten diejenigen die das ermöglichen nicht immer wieder aufs Neue die Wege frei machen?

Wenn man so ein Rotz wieder liest könnte ich gleich los kotzen. Hauptsache man sucht sich all das Negative und fokussiert es auf diejenigen die was tun. Im Übrigen sind nicht nur die GP´s an was Offiziellem Interessiert sondern auch Dimb und Co.


----------



## Hooz (10. März 2012)

toslson schrieb:


> Glückwunsch and die es es sowieso nur mit dem Auto auf die Platte schaffen.. GP´s  ???



Da du offensichtlich gerne bergauf fährst, fahr doch mal bei der Endurotour mit 

EDIT: die gibt es jeden Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (11. März 2012)

Glückwunsch an die GP für die bevorstehende Erlaubnis eine Downhillstrecke zu errichten. Aber ich sehe auch Probleme auf die normalen Tourenbiker, die vielleicht mal einen netten Trail abseits der Waldautobahnen fahren möchten, zu kommen. Nach dem Motto "Ihr habt doch jetzt die Downhillstrecke an der Platte". Diese ist ja hauptsächlich auf die Downhiller zugeschnitten, der "normale" Tourenbiker, käme sicherlich nie auf die Idee eine 2km Abfahrtsstrecke 5 mal hintereinander zu fahren.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. März 2012)

Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## talybont (11. März 2012)

Solange nicht an jedem Trailein- und Ausstieg einer vom Ordnungsamt steht, kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren. Wenn bisher alles so illegal war, weshalb wurde mann auf den offiziellen Wanderwegen wie schwarzer Punkt, blauer Punkt und gelber Punkt nie von offizieller Seite herausgewunken? Dafür gibt es kein Budget.
Nehmt diesen Satz eher als Beruhigung für die Motzelbeerigen aus WI-City-Sonnenberg, die haben sonst Angst um ihre Dackel.

 für Euren Einsatz

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Otterauge (11. März 2012)

picard schrieb:


> Diese ist ja hauptsächlich auf die Downhiller zugeschnitten, der "normale" Tourenbiker, käme sicherlich nie auf die Idee eine 2km Abfahrtsstrecke 5 mal hintereinander zu fahren.




Bullshit!!!

In Wiesbaden eine DH Strecke wie soll das gehen.. da fehlt einfach das Gefälle. Natürlich wollen wir auch Sprünge usw. haben die den Gelände hergibt und wo man mal üben kann, aber alles was einer schwarzen Strecke entspricht wird eine längere Umfahrung haben!!

Und Halloooooooooo, glaubt ihr das man mal eben den Berg herunterfahren kann mit viel Speed ohne Kondition. Wir fahren das ganze Jahr über Enduro und das nicht nur Di... Kompromisse muß man immer eingehen, ohne geht es nun mal nicht.

Und noch was und noch mal... wo würdet ihr fahren wenn es nicht einige gäbe die sich viel Zeit nehmen etwas abseits der Waldautobahn zu basteln. 

Ist es nicht vermesse zu sagen, lieber keine Strecke und baut nur immer wieder alles auf für uns. Wenn die die ihr an den Pranger stellt nichts mehr machen ist eh nur noch Waldautobahn angesagt!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2012)

Noch mal fÃ¼r die Pessimisten zum mitschreiben:

Die legale Strecke hat nicht im geringsten was damit zu tun, dass in Zukunft keine trails mehr gefahren werden dÃ¼rfen. 
Was auch keiner gesagt hat. Zitat, Frankfurter Rundschau:

"Sportstadtrat Gores hofft, dass es der Vorschlag bis Mai ins Stadtparlament schafft. Dann kÃ¶nnte es sogar sein, dass die Strecke noch in diesem Jahr fertig wird. Bis die neue Piste erÃ¶ffnet ist, kÃ¶nnten Mountainbiker die offiziellen Wege im Stadtwald benutzen, sagt Gores. Vor illegalen Downhill-Versuchen warnt er. âDa wir jetzt eine offizielle LÃ¶sung haben, werden wir gegen unberechtigtes Fahren in Zukunft noch schÃ¤rfer vorgehen.â"

Legal bleibt legal, illegal bleibt illegal. 

Nicht mehr - und das durfte man auch noch nie - sind illegale DH Dtrecken wie z. B. der SchlÃ¤ferskopf zu befahren. Diese wurden in der Vergangenheit schon zig mal unbrauchbar gemacht, d. h. es ist Ã¼berhaupt nichts neues Leute. Dort darf man eben nunmal nach dem Gesetz nicht fahren. Und dafÃ¼r gibt's nun was legales!
Und es ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, dieses Entgegenkommen der Stadt zu honorieren!

Immerhin wird es so werden (aller Voraussicht nach), dass jeder diese Strecke befahren darf und niemand dafÃ¼r was zahlen muss. Eine kleine Gruppe kÃ¤mpft hier fÃ¼r viele Mitnutzer, so ist das zu sehen.
Im Ã¼brigen sind das nicht nur wir (bÃ¶sen Downhiller) Gravity Pilots, sondern auch der Bezirk Nassau, Dimb und der RSC Wiesbaden. Diverse andere Vereine (Beinhart usw) haben uns zu diesem Vorhaben damals schriftlich ihr Wohlwollen signalisiert.

So, dann gibts noch ein anderes Thema - und das hat mit der Strecke Ã¼berhaupt nix zu tun:
Ich hatte es auch schon mal geschrieben... Lesen Leute! 

Gewisse Forstbereiche sind der Meinung, das ein fester Weg eine gewisse Wegbreite indiziert. Was nicht die Auffassung der DIMB und den Vereinen widerspiegelt. Start rumzustÃ¤nkern kÃ¶nntet ihr dort mal aktiv werden!!!

Wer von euch ist hier dabei, mmmmh???
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569549
FÃ¼r uns sind trails mind genauso wichtig und wir engagieren uns aktiv dafÃ¼r. 
Was tragt ihr dazu bei?

Vom StÃ¤nkern hat sich noch nie was bewegt. 
So, das war alles was ich dazu noch sage.


----------



## Hooz (11. März 2012)

dem ist auch nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. März 2012)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Strecke .


----------



## Maffe (11. März 2012)

Mal als Vorschlag an die Organisatoren: Vielleicht lässt die ESWE (Verkehrsgesellschaft in Wiesbaden) mit sich reden, wieder einen Fahrradbus fahren zu lassen, wenn die Strecke fertig ist. Früher gab es ja so einen Bus zum Schläferskopf, der mangels Nachfrage wieder eingestellt wurde. Mit einer offiziellen MTB-Strecke, die auch Biker aus dem Umland anzieht, könnte sich so ein Angebot wieder lohnen.

Viele Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## talybont (12. März 2012)

Nicht das es mit dem Shutteln dann überhand nimmt. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn sich jeder die Strecke erarbeiten würde, anstatt sich raufgondeln zu lassen. Immerhin reden wir hier nicht von 1000 hm pro Anstieg, sondern irgendwo zwischen 250 und 350 hm. Das sollte auch mit einem dicken Bock drin sein. Zumal die Platte ja extrem bequem zu erreichen ist.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Strecke ähnlich der in Stromberg angelegt wird. Wer da meckert, sollte sie auch nicht befahren!!!
Selbst wenn man wie in Heidelberg nur Vereinsmitglieder oder Gäste mit Tageskarte auf die Strecke lassen würde, wäre ich dabei. Immer nur alles mitnehmen und sich nicht solidarisieren, vielleicht gar noch dagegen wettern - das ist nicht die feine englische Art.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (12. März 2012)

Also ich finde die Idee mit dem Bus auch gut, auch wenn isch garkeinen Freerider 'abe. Im Winter fährt ja jetzt schon der Skiexpress zur Platte hoch. Das wäre doch eigentlich das Gleiche in Grün. Ob man nun Skier oder Fahrräder transportiert...

Da sicher auch viele von Auswärts kommen (siehe Stromberg), ergibt sich auch ein Mehrverdienst für die ESWE. Und ich kann umsonst mit meiner Jahreskarte hochfahren 

Edit: Gibts eigentlich inzwischen schon Infos über den geplanten Streckenverlauf? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2012)

@taly..

wir wären froh wenn es sowas geben würde oder mal an 1 Tag im Monat. Ich glaube dir ist auch nicht bewust was einige möchten. Wir möchten eine Strecke die Bumm macht. Natürlich kommen umfahrungen für jedermann hinein. 
Bist du schonmal mit höchster Geschwindigkeit ein Berg hinunter, mit antreten so schnell wie es geht... Da bist du unten richtig platt... klar kommt man wieder hoch aber wenn du dich dann verbessern willst solltest du die Strecke öfters mit voller Kraft abfahren können. 

Uns ist klar das die höhenmeter keine Dh strecke hergibt, aber wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt wird das möglichste heraus geholt.


----------



## talybont (13. März 2012)

@Otterauge

klar weiß ich das DH, im Sinne des Wortes, extrem anstrengend ist. Bin zwar kein Bergabritter, aber lasse es auch gerne mal laufen (ist halt wie im Skisport).
Ich habe halt nur meine Bedenken, dass ein regelmäßiger Busverkehr solchen Radlern das Befahren der Strecke ermöglicht, die dort aufgrund mangelnder Fitness (die man als DHler braucht) und Koordination nicht unbedingt gut aufgehoben sind. Klar können die dort auch einmal am Tag hochschieben, aber das dürfte unwahrscheinlicher sein.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2012)

shuttle: lieber ein bus, als das alle privat sich hochfahren lassen. das erhöht den autobetrieb doch nur unnötig.


----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2012)

Lasst uns erst mal alle anpacken.. über ein Lift kann man sich immer noch Gedanken machen


----------



## talybont (13. März 2012)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Lasst uns erst mal alle anpacken.. über ein Lift kann man sich immer noch Gedanken machen


 stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (13. März 2012)

Ja Arbeit ist immer da!


----------



## hirrsson (19. März 2012)

Moin... so... wie ist der aktuelle Stand eigentlich?
Habe gesehen, dass es abgesteckt ist ... und nun?

Ab wann fangen wir mit dem Bauen an ?


----------



## Micha-L (19. März 2012)

Wooo ist abgesteckt? 

Konnte leider trotz wunderschönem Wetter nicht fahren, weil Laufrad kaputt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. März 2012)

hirrsson schrieb:


> Moin... so... wie ist der aktuelle Stand eigentlich?
> Habe gesehen, dass es abgesteckt ist ... und nun?
> 
> Ab wann fangen wir mit dem Bauen an ?


Erstmal müssen alle Genehmigungen durch sein. Das Abstecken war nur für eine Ortsbegehung mit den Offiziellen, damit die sich ein Bild vom möglichen Streckenverlauf machen können. Die Prognose ist aber im Moment ganz positiv.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. März 2012)

Good news: http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11823122.htm

Auch der OB ist auf Seite der Mountainbiker.


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

Sehr schön ! Danke für die unermüdliche Arbeit .


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2012)

Bitteschön ;-)
Und weiter gehts:

http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/kurvig-geht-es-bergab,1472860,14578928.html

Runder Tisch und Pressekonferenz waren sehr interessant!


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. April 2012)

Die Frage, die sich mir beim Lesen der ganzen Artikel stellt: Wird das Stromberg 2 ? Zumindest die Zeitung sagt, dass es keine Downhillstrecke werden soll... Also eher was in Richtung Stromberg ?!


----------



## Micha-L (1. April 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir beim Lesen der ganzen Artikel stellt: Wird das Stromberg 2 ? Zumindest die Zeitung sagt, dass es keine Downhillstrecke werden soll... Also eher was in Richtung Stromberg ?!



In Anbetracht der (Gesamt)länge und des Gefälles wird es sogar eher Stromberg light.

Aber nicht meckern. Ist doch top, endlich eine legale Strecke in Wiesbaden.


----------



## xXJojoXx (2. April 2012)

Ich hab nicht gemeckert !  Eher im Gegenteil, da ich kein Downhiller/ Freund von großen Sprüngen bin kommt mir das sehr gelegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. April 2012)

Es hat keiner gesagt, dass es nicht auch "größere" Sprünge geben wird. ;-)
Wir vertreten die Bereiche DH, Freeride, Enduro... das wird die Strecke auch prägen. Und das ganze flowig, ja. Das wird schon eine gute Laune Strecke werden 

Wenn du dann also an die Stelle kommst, wo ein Sprung steht, gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du kommst mal vorher ab und an mit uns mit - wir machen dich sprungmäßig schon fit! ;-)
Oder
2. Du nimmst den Chickenway. Und der wird auch Spaß machen!

Aber vorher wartet noch viel Arbeit! Verträge, Versicherung, Planung und Genehmigungsfragen etc...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2012)

Habt Ihr schon einen versicherer gefunden?
Habe Interesse, da wir uns hier gerade mit einer ähnlichen Frage beschäftigen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. April 2012)

Also unser Verein ist erstmal ganz normal über BDR und LSB versichert. Die sind selbst natürlich keine Versicherer (weiß nicht, welches Unternehmen bei denen dahinter steht), aber bieten eben Konditionen dergestalt an, dass trainierende Mitglieder auf allen Wegen bei Sportunfällen abgesichert sind. Evtl. deckt das bereits die Streckennutzung ab. So etwas muss aber von Fachleuten nochmal evaluiert werden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. April 2012)

Nein, das deckt nur die Versicherung für Leute ab, die in Vereinen sind. Da es aber eine offene Strecke werden soll, wird noch eine Haftpflichtversicherung benötigt. Bei wem wir diese abschließen wird gerade bzw in naher Zukunft geklärt. Ein Anbieter ist z. B. die ARAG.

Die eigentliche Nutzung erfolgt dann aber auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. April 2012)

Hab ich ja geschrieben: trainierende Mitglieder... also dann entweder Haftungsausschluss für alle anderen, oder eine allgemeine Haftpflicht. Wobei das dann schon wieder komplizierter wird. Wer ggü. wem für was und so...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Mai 2012)

Schon eine Woche her, trotzdem hier noch mal zur Vollständigkeit.
Umweltausschuß gibt sein okay:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11905319.htm

Soweit also alles innerhalb der geplanten, auch terminlichen, Vorgehensweise. 

Wenn alles gut läuft, könnte es Ende Sommer / Anfang Herbst mit dem Bau losgehen. Schätze ich mal.


----------



## Otterauge (3. Mai 2012)

Gute Nachricht u. guter Zeitraum


----------



## doko (15. Juni 2012)

Gibts nennenswerte Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Juni 2012)

Nee, aktuell keine Meilensteine. Es wird so vor sich hin genehimgt 
Aber der Kurs passt. Alles im grünen Bereich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doko (19. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wurds schon genannt, aber auf die schnelle habe ich nichts gefunden.
Wo genau wird sich die Strecke befinden? Nicht zufällig am Neroberg oder? Dann gäbe es ja ein Nerobergshuttle 
Wie steht es um die Nutzung der Strecke? Mitgliedschaft mit Gebühr wie in Heidelberg oder eher freie Nutzung für jedermann nach dem Vorbild Stromberg?
Wie läuft der Bau ab? Würde evtl auch mal aus Frankfurt anreisen, um tatenkräftig mitzuwirken. Solche Entwicklungen müssen gefördert werden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juni 2012)

Die Strecke wird ab der Platte starten und Richtung Idsteiner Eiche gehen (dort gibt es eine Schutzhütte). Bergauf dann auf dem befestigten Graf-Hülsen-Weg.

Der Bau beginnt erst, wenn alle Genehmigungen erteilt sind. Wir sind da auf sehr gutem Weg. Realistisch ist ein Baubeginn Ende Sommer / Anfang Herbst. Schätze ich aktuell.

Wir haben uns von Beginn an für eine offene Strecke stark gemacht, und Gott sei dank sieht die Stadt Wiesbaden das auch so. Natürlich hat sowas Vor- und Nachteile... aber wir hoffen darauf, dass dadurch eine gute Akzeptanz geschaffen wird.

Versichert wird die Strecke über den Bezirk Nassau, welcher offiziell der Betreiber ist. Der Verein Gravity Pilots ist für Bau, Unterhalt und regelmäßige Pflege zuständig. 
Es wird vorab ein Streckenplan (Bauplan) erstellt, in dem auch Anlieger, Hindernisse und Umfahrungen festgehalten werden. Danach wird gebaut, daran werden wir uns halten (zur Umsetzung/Bauleitung gibt es verschiedene Mitglieder, die dann verantwortlich sind). 
Damit wollen wir versuchen, Diskussionen zu vermeiden bzw. gering zu halten. Falls was nicht passt, kann man nach einem halben Jahr betrieb immer noch was optimieren.

Zum Helfen ist selbstverständlich jeder eingeladen! Natürlich auch nur an den offiziellen Bautagen (damit es koordiniert bleibt). 

Ein wichtiger Punkt wird auch die Pflege/Unterhaltung im laufenden Betrieb sein. Da hat unser Verein viel zu stemmen und wir freuen uns auch da über Unterstützung (nicht nur Fahren, sondern auch Verantwortung zeigen, sollte Ehrensache werden!!!). Es wird Nutzungsbestimmungen und Nutzungszeiten geben. Wer sich nicht daran hält, kann auch der Strecke verwiesen werden. Grundsätzlich steht so ein Projekt stark im Fokus und wird überwacht. Daher tun alle gut daran, sich an die Nutzungsbedingungen zu halten. Aber ich denke, so verantwortungsvoll sind wir alle, dass das klappt


----------



## doko (22. Juni 2012)

Klingt super! Da bekommt Stromberg Konkurrenz. Lob an die Verantwortlichen, die da ihre Energie reinfließen lassen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juni 2012)

Danke danke  

Konkurrenz gibts in dem Zusammenhang nicht, finde ich. Wir wollen doch alle Radfahren... und etwas Abwechslung tut dabei immer gut. Mal hier fahrem mal da. Ich denke, das ergänzt sich alles ganz gut.


----------



## doko (22. Juni 2012)

Konkurrenz war eher als Ansporn gedacht, eine ähnlich gute Strecke wie in Stromberg zu bauen 
Konkurrenzdenken im klassischen Sinne fällt ja bei kostenloser Nutzung sowieso weg. Ich finde es wirklich super, dass sich neben des neuen geplanten Wegerechts, auch positive Entwicklungen in diesem Sport gibt, da es ja oft so aussieht, als wolle die Politik dem Bürger das freie Bewegen im Wald verbieten. 
Aus diesem Grund sollte jede neue legale Strecke von den Nutzern so gut wie möglich supportet werden!

Liegt eigentlich schon eine Streckenlänge vor?


----------



## Otterauge (22. Juni 2012)

Ca. 3km, mehr darf nicht verraten werden sonst müssten wir dich töten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doko (22. Juni 2012)

Mit der Info bin ich doch schon vollends zufrieden


----------



## Kostemer (17. Juli 2012)

Moin

In der Zeitung stand in einem berichte das kürzlich eine Mountainbike Strecke zwischen Platte und Bahnholz vorgestellt wurde. Das hat aber nichts mit der hier zu tun?
Wiesbaden ist ja doch noch ein Stück entfernt davon.


----------



## Otterauge (17. Juli 2012)

Wie Wiesbaden weit entfernt.. Strecke wird an der Platte entstehen so Gott will!


----------



## Kostemer (17. Juli 2012)

Also ist die strecke "platte bahnholz" damit gemeint?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2012)

Ja, das ist damit gemeint. Die Strecke soll an der Platte beginnen und bis zur Idsteiner Eiche gehen (Nähe Bahnholz). Wir warten und arbeiten noch an der abschließenden Genehmigung. 

Erst dann wird damit begonnen, dort was umzusetzen. 
Schätze mal im Herbst geht es los.


----------



## jesterhead7500 (17. Juli 2012)

Yes! bis dahin wohn ich auch wieder in Wiesbaden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2012)

Siehste! Alles eingeplant


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2012)

Moin zusammen!
Es ist wohl wieder mal Zeit für ein paar NEWS 

Wer meinen ersten post hier aufmerksam gelesen hat, konnte vermuten, dass wir auch noch in anderen Regionen bzgl. der Legalisierung von Strecken aktiv sind. Dies seit einigen Jahren. 
Mit den Beteiligten, vor allem der Politik, wurde darüber aber Stillschweigen vereinbart. 

Nun gibt es einen schönen Pressebericht dazu, in dem Herr Weimann, Bürgermeister von Oestrich-Winkel, das sehr positive Ergebnis verkündet: Eine Mountainbike (Freeride) Strecke in Oestrich-Winkel - ähnlich dem Projekt in Wiesbaden!! 

http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/rheingau/eltville/12288748.htm

Wir freuen uns, dass die Katze jetzt aus dem Sack ist 

Seit zwei Jahren sitzen auch an diesem Projekt verschiedene Biker mit Behörden, Politik, Jägern und Forst an einem Tisch, um zu diesem Ergebnis zu kommen. Kurze Liste der Beteiligten, denen ich allen herzlich danke!!! 

Stadt Oestrich-Winkel (Magistrat und Bürgermeister)
Den Jagdpächtern
Hessenforst
DIMB (Thomas)
Radsportbezirk Nassau (Johann)
MTB Club Beinhart (Achim)
Red Pulse (Hubert, Wolfgang)
TGR Rüdesheim (Jochen Mayerhofer, Wolfgang Blum)

Wen hab ich jetzt wieder vergessen...?

Für mich ein sehr schönes Beispiel, dass es auch miteinander geht!

Noch sind einige Dinge zu erledigen, z. B. Stadtverordnetenversammlung, Vertrag etc. 
aber wenn alles weiterhin gut läuft, könnte es im Herbst mit dem Bau losgehen. Der Streckenverlauf selbst ist bereits festgelegt und im Plan festgehalten. Auch Hindernisse/Sprünge etc. sind eingeplant. 

Wir werden die Strecke als Verein versichern und betreiben (mit unterstützung Beinhart und RedPulse, ggf. auch TGR). Es wird eine offene Strecke werden, die für alle MTBiker (die sich an die Nutzungsregeln halten) frei befahren werden kann. 

Ein wichtiger Punkt dabei ist die Einhaltung der Nutzungszeiten!!! Da wird sehr verschärft Wert drauf gelegt!!! 
Ebenfalls wichtig: Im Oestrich-Winkler Waldgebiet gibt es auch illegal (künstlich) angelegte Strecken. Diese sind allen ein Dorn im Auge. Die legale Strecke dient in erster Linie (!!) dazu, ein legales Angebot zu schaffen, damit diese illegalen Strecken (künstlich mitten im Wald angelegt)  nicht mehr befahren werden und wieder zuwachsen. Bitte helft alle diesbzgl. mit.  

Wer weitere Infos möchte: Wir sind morgen bei der Nojokes Eröffnung in Stromberg. Gerne kann man sich auch dort darüber informieren.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch super an! Bis morgen


----------



## Achim (10. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Es ist wohl wieder mal Zeit für ein paar NEWS
> 
> Wer meinen ersten post hier aufmerksam gelesen hat, konnte vermuten, dass wir auch noch in anderen Regionen bzgl. der Legalisierung von Strecken aktiv sind. Dies seit einigen Jahren.
> ...



Danke Sepp - man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (10. August 2012)

@ Sepprheingauner


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. August 2012)

Einfach nur genial !  Demnächst kann man dann Stromberg, Oestrich-Winkel und Wiesbaden zu einer großen Runde verbinden


----------



## Micha-L (11. August 2012)

Top Ebayer, gerne wieder!


----------



## enter (11. August 2012)

Haha, sehr gut!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. August 2012)

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/12306169.htm


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. August 2012)

Na dann sind wir mal gespannt und drücken die Daumen!


----------



## rubencz (14. August 2012)

geile sache. ich hoffe es klappt alles wie geplant


----------



## a.nienie (14. August 2012)

:doppeldaumen:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. August 2012)

Wenn ihr euch fragt, warum heute die Sonne so toll scheint...

Könnte das daran liegen, dass der Wiesbadener Magistrat heute JA zur Strecke gesagt hat!! 
Bin hier nur am Grinsen 
Rheingau und Wiesbaden... zu geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (14. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch fragt, warum heute die Sonne so toll scheint...
> 
> Könnte das daran liegen, dass der Wiesbadener Magistrat heute JA zur Strecke gesagt hat!!
> Bin hier nur am Grinsen
> Rheingau und Wiesbaden... zu geil.





Fangen wir vllt. dieses Jahr schon an zu bauen, oder wie im Artikel erst nächsten Frühjahr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. August 2012)




----------



## Hooz (14. August 2012)

Sepp: das ist ja der HAMMER, gibt's noch potentielle Hindernisse? Ich meine jetzt nicht die, die wir selbst bauen ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. August 2012)




----------



## talybont (15. August 2012)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. August 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Fangen wir vllt. dieses Jahr schon an zu bauen, oder wie im Artikel erst nächsten Frühjahr?



Seit dem Frühjahr gibt es einen groben Zeitplan, der bis jetzt gut gepasst hat. Demnach ist geplant, im Herbst mit den Arbeiten zu beginnen. Wie es der Zufall will, trifft das für beide Regionen zu.

Realistisch könnte dann das Frühjahr für eine Eröffnung sein.

Helfer sind natürlich dann auch gerne gesehen, hat ja in Stromberg auch irr viel Spaß gemacht. Ob wir so eine köstliche Mittagsvrtpflegung wie in Stromberg auf die Beine stellen können, weiß ich noch nicht. Ggf fällt jemandem dazu was ein oder hat Connections - Käfer Catering oder so 

Übrigens war heute noch ein guter Bericht in der Frankfurter Rundschau dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (15. August 2012)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Helfer sind natürlich dann auch gerne gesehen, hat ja in Stromberg auch irr viel Spaß gemacht. Ob wir so eine köstliche Mittagsvrtpflegung wie in Stromberg auf die Beine stellen können, weiß ich noch nicht. Ggf fällt jemandem dazu was ein oder hat Connections - Käfer Catering oder so



Wird doch wohl wer verheiratet sein ?   Ansonsten Ringel Lyoner, Weck und ein bissche Senf sollt wohl zu schaffe sein. (sowas wie Handkäs mit Mussik falls es hessisches wird geht gegen mich)


----------



## Matze1983 (15. August 2012)

Wenn es um Verpflegung geht sollte man doch wirklich was hinkriegen! Am WE könnte ich von Niedernhausen aus liefern!


----------



## Otterauge (16. August 2012)

ÄHHHHhhhh, 

wenn ich den Gau...Bauleiter unterstütze dann gibt es nur Wasser u. Brot

Sollte man als Saison Vorbereitung sehen, hier wird es umsonst dicke Arme geben damit man den Lenker fester im Griff hat


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. September 2012)

Vor kurzem hat auch die Stadtverordnetenversammlung in Wiesbaden JA gesagt!!!!!!
Yeahhhhhh!!!

Kann man hier nachlesen:
https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/document_download.jsp?verzeichnis=TOP&dokid=1098535

Plus:

In Oestrich-Winkel hat am Montag der Magistrat einstimmig JA zur Strecke im Rheingau gesagt. Stadtverordnetenversammlung folgt in Kürze (hoffentlich auch positiv!).


----------



## Mexicansativa (11. September 2012)

sehr schön Sepp!


----------



## Hooz (11. September 2012)

Congratulations ...  ich freu mich riesig


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. September 2012)

Zeitungsbericht zu Oestrich-Winkel:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/rheingau/oestrich-winkel/12410748.htm

Wir haben übrigens einen Stand am kommenden Sonntag in Eltville, wer will soll einfach mal vorbeikommen 

http://www.eltville.de/soziales/eltvital.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2012)

Die Strecke in Oestrich-Winkel wird sich verzögern.
Siehe: http://www.wiesbadener-tagblatt.de/region/rheingau/oestrich-winkel/12459325.htm

Da kann sich jetzt jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden, ob das toll was bestimmte Parteien da machen. Ist ja nix neues... 

Dazu kommt aber, dass die untere Naturschutzbehörde noch Fragen hat. 

Wiesbaden geht wohl als erstes los, hoffe bald.


----------



## Kaltumformer (2. Oktober 2012)

Zucker wird unter anderem aus der Zuckerrübe gewonnen. Die nährstoffreiche Rübe enthält bis zu 22% Zucker und wird in ganz Europa angebaut. Mit der Ernte im September beginnt die Zuckergewinnung. Bis er zwischen die Backen geblasen wird sind viele Arbeitsschritte notwendig...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja, so kann man das auch sehen 

Wenn der link spinnt (bei mir geht er):

Entscheidung vertagt
28.09.2012 - OESTRICH-WINKEL

MOUNTAINBIKE-STRECKE Erst Bürgerbeteiligung

(bad). Die Grünen stehen dem Vorhaben, eine Mountainbike-Strecke im Eltviller Stadtwald auszuweisen, positiv gegenüber. Vor der Zustimmung zum ausgehandelten Vertrag mit dem Eltviller Mountainbike-Club Gravity Pilots, der den Rundkurs in der Gemarkung Rabenkopf-Pfingstbachwiesen anlegen und unterhalten wollen, müsse aber erst einmal eine öffentliche Diskussion über dieses Thema geführt werden, forderte Elisabeth Uebe (Grüne) in der Stadtverordnetenversammlung.

Einstimmig wurde der Vertrag zur Übertragung von Verkehrssicherungspflichten auf den Mountainbike-Club in die Ausschüsse verwiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2012)

Positiv:



âErfolgreicher Vorreiterâ
06.10.2012 - OESTRICH-WINKEL

BIKER-STRECKE JuLis sehen sich bestÃ¤tigt

(red). Die von der Stadt Oestrich-Winkel ausgehandelte Mountainbike-Strecke mitten im Wald, die gleichzeitig auf Naturschutz- und Wasserschutzgebiete sowie auf Wildruhezonen ausdrÃ¼cklich RÃ¼cksicht nehme, hat der Kreisvorsitzende der Jungen Liberalen (JuLi) Rheingau-Taunus, Patrick Ranft, begrÃ¼Ãt. Damit sei eine Forderung der JuLis vom Juli 2012 umgesetzt und eine VerschÃ¤rfung des Hessischen Waldgesetzes verhindert worden. âDass diese LÃ¶sung zuerst in einer Kommune des Rheingau-Taunus-Kreises umgesetzt wurde, freut uns dabei am meistenâ, so Ranft.

Die Stadt Oestrich-Winkel nehme die Position einer erfolgreichen Vorreiter-Kommune ein. Andere von der geplanten Waldgesetz-Novelle der CDU-Umweltministerin Lucia Puttrich betroffene Gemeinden sÃ¤hen dadurch, dass man einfachere LÃ¶sungen im Diskurs finden kÃ¶nne.

Die Verhandlungen hÃ¤tten gezeigt, dass praktikable LÃ¶sungen zwischen allen Waldbenutzern gefunden werden kÃ¶nnten, ohne dass gleich ein neues Gesetz mit massiven FreiheitsbeschrÃ¤nkungen verabschiedet werden mÃ¼sse. Nun bestehe ein Interessengleichgewicht. Zudem werde damit die Kriminalisierung von Mountainbikern durch eine Neudefinition des Wortes âfester Waldwegâ umgangen, so Ranft.


http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/reg...l/12482921.htm


----------



## doko (29. Dezember 2012)

gibts mittlerweile etwas Neues? Bei dem momentanen Wetter lässts sich doch super bauen


----------



## Otterauge (29. Dezember 2012)

Unterlagen sind nach wie vor in Darmstadt, leider müssen wir uns noch gedulden.


----------



## Matze1983 (4. Februar 2013)

Gerade gelesen!
Glückwunsch zu dem durchweg positiven Artikel und Danke für das Engagement.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2013)

Danke!
War sau kalt bei dem Termin  aber es hat sich gelohnt.
Sehr sehr nett die Sabine Spitz!

Hier noch ein Bericht: http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/olympiasiegerin-sagt-spass-voraus,1472860,21631358.html
Und Fotos von der Stadt: http://www.wiesbaden.de/rathaus/nac...3-02-02-mountainbikestrecke.php?mode=gallery#


Das RP in Darmstadt ist derweil am Prüfen. 

Schlechte Nachricht:

Das Vorhaben im Rheingau hat sich vorerst bis auf Weiteres erledigt. Die erforderlichen Rahmenbedingungen wären für eine Strecke zu eng gesteckt und damit nicht attraktiv.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2013)

Gute Aktion, Sepp! Danke


----------



## RheingauBiker (4. Februar 2013)

Bitte an Alle: bitte bewertet bei dem Online-Artikel über Sabine Spitz im Kurier auch die Kommentare, um die notorischen Nörgler abzuwatschen (Zitat: _"Der gesunde Menschenverstand saagt - Fahrradfahren in Wiesbaden wird immer eine gering besetzte Nische sein - und das ist gut so."_)


----------



## Matze1983 (5. Februar 2013)

Erledigt!


----------



## Matze1983 (6. Februar 2013)

Es sind gerade zwei Themen in den Top5 der kommentierten Artikel. Nur als Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (8. Februar 2013)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass das Amt(?) in Darmstadt sich soooo lange Zeit mit der Genehmigung lässt? Das liegt ja nun schon seit 5 Monaten(!), davon ausgehend dass die Stadtverordnetenversammlung schon am 11.09. zugestimmt hat.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Otterauge (8. Februar 2013)

Zumindest sieht man daran das die Stadt Wiesbaden oder Land Hessen sich nicht darum schert eine der schlimmsten Rad fahr Städte Deutschland zu sein oder etwas daran ändern möchten.

Mit der Zerstörung vorhandener Strecken wird ja auch schon wieder weiter gemacht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Februar 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass das Amt(?) in Darmstadt sich soooo lange Zeit mit der Genehmigung lässt? Das liegt ja nun schon seit 5 Monaten(!), davon ausgehend dass die Stadtverordnetenversammlung schon am 11.09. zugestimmt hat.
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



Die Unterlagen liegen seit ca. Ende Dezember 2012 beim RP.
Aktuell wohl bei der oberern Forstbehörde.


----------



## Micha-L (8. Februar 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Die Unterlagen liegen seit ca. Ende Dezember 2012 beim RP.
> Aktuell wohl bei der oberern Forstbehörde.



Na dann ist es ja nur 1 Monat und noch im Rahmen.

Nur aus Interesse gefragt: Was passierte denn in den Monaten dazwischen?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2013)

Tja, kch kanns auch nicht genau sagen. Ich versuche mir Geduld beizubringen...

Die Leute werden auch noch andere Sachen auf dem Tisch haben, vielleicht Urlaub oder die Unterlagen mussten noch komplettiert werden...

Mä wases nidd'


----------



## rubencz (9. Februar 2013)

Servus, wollte mal fragen ob einer der Zuständigen nen Satellitenbild oder sowas hochladen könnte, wo so grob die geplante Strecke eingetragen ist (mit Paint oder so).Würd mich mal interessieren wo sie dann demnächst lang geht 
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maffe (10. Februar 2013)

Im Wiesbadener Kurier gab es einen Kartenausschnitt: http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/11823122.htm


----------



## rubencz (11. Februar 2013)

Cool danke für die flotte Antwort


----------



## Svenos (12. Februar 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Schlechte Nachricht:
> 
> Das Vorhaben im Rheingau hat sich vorerst bis auf Weiteres erledigt. Die erforderlichen Rahmenbedingungen wären für eine Strecke zu eng gesteckt und damit nicht attraktiv.


 

Hi,

würden mich mal interessieren, was die Rahmenbedingungen waren, die das Projekt zu scheitern brachten. Ich beobachte nun schon seit einiger Zeit das "Gedöns" um die geplante Wiesbadener Strecke und fühlte mich von der Politik etwas verladen.

Gruss

Svenos


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Februar 2013)

Das ist nicht so einfach... die Politiker, mit denen wir zu tun haben wollen solche Strecken. 
Das Genehmigungsverfahren ist der kritische Punkt. Hier werden (bewusst?) hohe Hürden angesetzt. Es gibt keinen Leitfaden in der Bauordnung dafür und man legt es in den hessischen Ämtern (Umweltamt, Forstamt) sehr strickt aus. In RLP ist die Auslegung "genehmigungsfreundlicher". Die Maßgabe scheint durch die oberen Behörden des RP zu erfolgen. 

Nun will/kann ein solches Genehmigungsverfahren eben nicht jede Gemeinde mitmachen. Dadurch wird ausgesiebt und man reduziert die Anzahl der Streckenprojekte in Hessen auf ein Minimum. 
Meines Erachtens schießt man über das Ziel hinaus, auch mit geringerem Genehmigungsaufwand würde nicht in jeder Gemeinde eine Strecke im Wald entstehen. Ggf. gibt es aber diesbzgl. Ängste. 

Das hat also mit den örtlichen Politikern eher weniger zu tun, sondern mit Verwaltung, Bauordnungs- und Gesetzesauslegung.


----------



## Svenos (13. Februar 2013)

Moin!
Mit dieser Auslegung der Genehmigungsverfahren werden die Behörden das Thema allerdings nie in den Griff bekommen. Der MTB-Kurs in Wiesbaden wird ja zum großen Teil auf befestigten Wegen sein und wird ja eigentlich schon seit 20 Jahren befahren. Neben einigen baulichen Maßnahmen dürfte es wohl in erster Linie um das Ausschildern der Strecke gehen. Wenn das nun über 4 Jahre dauert, habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Politik und Verwaltung das Thema "aussitzen" wollen. Wenn es um eine Landebahn oder ein Industriegebiet geht, kann eine Genehmigung ganz flott gehen. Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Windkraftanlagen am Taunushang entstehen, der für MTBler tabu ist. Da werden dann ca. 30 ha Wald bedenkenlos gerodet.
So läuft es halt. 
Ich drücke euch trotzdem die Daumen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Februar 2013)

Tja, die wollen sogar 80 ha für die Windkraft roden....

Das mit der Strecke wird aber nicht so sein, wie du vermutest. Bergauf bleibt es auf bestehenden Wegen - ja, bergab wird aber komplett neu angelegt. Z. T. sind wir etwas weiter von bestehenden Wegen entfernt, z. T. ganz dicht parallel, z. T. nutzen wir die grobe Linie bestehender Wege aus und bauen in dieser Achse einen geschwungenen Pfad. Schon neu und durchaus mit einigen baulichen Maßnahmen verbunden, die viel manpower erforderlich machen. Sprünge in verschiedenen größen, Anlieger, hipjumps und alles was das Herz begehert... natürlich mit entsprechenden Umfahrungen, so dass es für ein möglichst breites Spektrum taugt.


----------



## Svenos (25. Februar 2013)

Zumindest kann dann (wenn die Windparks gebaut werden) keiner mehr sagen, dass wir Biker die Schwarzstörche etc. vertreiben. Man muss immer das Beste aus einer Situation machen.


----------



## Micha-L (25. Februar 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Zumindest kann dann (wenn die Windparks gebaut werden) keiner mehr sagen, dass wir Biker die Schwarzstörche etc. vertreiben. Man muss immer das Beste aus einer Situation machen.



Störche gibts doch in Schierstein zur Genüge.


----------



## Svenos (26. Februar 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Störche gibts doch in Schierstein zur Genüge.


 
Die sind aber nicht schwarz


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Man muss immer das Beste aus einer Situation machen.


Also wird es in Zukunft vermehrt Wind-Bike-Parks geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. März 2013)

Jetzt wollen wir doch alle mal hoffen, dass die SPD in Sachen MTB Strecke weiterhin zum Koalitionsvertrag steht. Jetzt mit neuem OB in Wiesbaden.


----------



## Svenos (12. März 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir doch alle mal hoffen, dass die SPD in Sachen MTB Strecke weiterhin zum Koalitionsvertrag steht. Jetzt mit neuem OB in Wiesbaden.



Der Vorsitzende des Sportausschusses (SPD) steht doch hinter dem Projekt. Zumindest war das bis vor einigen Monaten so. Gibt es was neues vom Genehmigungsverfahren?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. März 2013)

Ja, das ist richtig. Und Sven Gerich war ja auch Mitglied im Sportausschuss und dabei auch Befürworter. Hoffe es bleibt so!


----------



## rubencz (25. März 2013)

gibt es irgendwas neues? die unterlagen liegen ja schon ne ganze weile bei der Behörde......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. März 2013)

Der RP wartet immer noch die Lesung des neues Forstgesetzes ab.
Man will das Genehmigungsprocedere nach dem neuen Gesetz durchziehen, da dies einfacher ist und keine Waldumwandlung in eine Sportstätte bedeutet. 

Tolles Timing, aber so isses halt.


----------



## Svenos (25. März 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der RP wartet immer noch die Lesung des neues Forstgesetzes ab.
> Man will das Genehmigungsprocedere nach dem neuen Gesetz durchziehen, da dies einfacher ist und keine Waldumwandlung in eine Sportstätte bedeutet.
> 
> Tolles Timing, aber so isses halt.


 
Dann wird`s wohl Herbst...
Aber Radsportler haben ja einen langen Atem.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. April 2013)

Wir hatten vor kurzem noch mal eine Begehung mit den Teilnehmern des runden Tisches im Wald. Stadtforst, Hessenforst, Umweltamt, Sportamt.

Die Stimmung war gut, es ging um kleinere Detailprunkte, wie z. B. Abstände von besonderen (alten) Bäumen, keine Bauwerke in Rückegassen und Allgemeines... Auch die Verkehrssicherungspflicht war noch ein Thema.

Der RP bearbeitet die Unterlagen unterdessen erst dann, wenn das Gesetzt durch ist. Derzeit finden Lesungen dazu statt. Etwas Geduld müssen wir noch mitbringen, aber es sieht gut aus.


----------



## Juzo (5. April 2013)

das hört sich doch gut an!

auf jeden fall viel dank für euren einsatz  !
auf meine helfenden hände beim bau könnt ihr zählen


----------



## Downthe (8. April 2013)

Sobald alles geregelt ist stehe ich auch zur Seite wens ums helfen beim bauen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (8. April 2013)

Nik´s sind Notiert, werden viele Hände gebraucht!


----------



## Micha-L (9. April 2013)

Geht die offizielle Strecke eigentlich oben ab der Bank beim Jagdschloss los? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Otterauge (10. April 2013)

Nee Stück weiter unten an der Schranke


----------



## Kostemer (10. April 2013)

Hi...

Gibt es da nen link oder so wo man auf google maps start und ziel gezeigt bekommt.

Ich kenn mich in der ecke da hinten nicht aus, mich würde aber mal interessieren wo es da lang geht.


----------



## RheingauR (20. April 2013)

Servus
Ich helfe auch gerne!


----------



## Matze1983 (20. April 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Gibt es da nen link oder so wo man auf google maps start und ziel gezeigt bekommt.



Wie kann man noch mal Marker in Google Maps setzen und Links machen? Unterhalb der Wiese am Jagdschloss geht ein Weg in West/Ost-Richtung man erkennt sogar die Schranke auf den Sat-Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (21. April 2013)

Guckt doch hier.. die Ausgearbeiteten Entwürfe können wir noch nicht oder dürfen noch nicht Posten.
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/img11823122.htm


----------



## Svenos (22. April 2013)

Naturschutzgründe dürften einer Genehmigung nun nicht mehr im Wege stehen. Der Forstbetrieb hat mit seinem "umsichtigen" Harvestereinsatz auf der geplanten Strecke schon umfassende Vorarbeit geleistet. Alter Schwede!!!!


----------



## Matze1983 (22. April 2013)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Wälder sind Anbauflächen für Holz, Holz wird geerntet. Ja, was die Harvester hinterlassen sieht grausam aus. Ja, wir haben mit unseren MTBs ein Problem mit diesen Verwüstungen. Aber der Wald wird nun mal bewirtschaftet und das kommt dabei raus.


----------



## Svenos (22. April 2013)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Wälder sind Anbauflächen für Holz, Holz wird geerntet. Ja, was die Harvester hinterlassen sieht grausam aus. Ja, wir haben mit unseren MTBs ein Problem mit diesen Verwüstungen. Aber der Wald wird nun mal bewirtschaftet und das kommt dabei raus.


 

Achso!!! Na dann ist ja gut. Ich dachte schon der Wald wäre Selbstzweck.


----------



## Micha-L (22. April 2013)

Ja das sieht teilweise aus wie ein Truppenübungsplatz.

Immerhin waren sie "nett" zu uns und haben keine Bäume gelegt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. April 2013)

Svenos schrieb:


> Naturschutzgründe dürften einer Genehmigung nun nicht mehr im Wege stehen. Der Forstbetrieb hat mit seinem "umsichtigen" Harvestereinsatz auf der geplanten Strecke schon umfassende Vorarbeit geleistet. Alter Schwede!!!!



Da darf ich Hessenforst in Schutz nehmen. Mit Absicht wurde dieser Bereich der forstlichen Aktion unterzogen, damit man dann für mind. 5 Jahre Ruhe in der Ecke hat. Das kommt uns sehr entgegen, schont die noch zu bauende Strecke und war positiv für uns biker gedacht.

Vielleicht relativiert sich das dadurch etwas. 

Hessenforst zeigt sich im übrigen derzeit allgemein sehr kooperativ.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Mai 2013)

http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/mountainbike-mtb-strecke-im-parlament,1472860,22720912.html


----------



## Wassertrinker (22. Mai 2013)

Schön, dass es voran geht!


----------



## Micha-L (23. Mai 2013)

Was ist überhaupt von dieser "Sportstätten" Problematik aus dem Zeitungsartikel zu halten? Das klingt doch schon wieder nach einer weiteren Verzögerung... 

Wie hat man das in Stromberg gelöst?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Mai 2013)

Da ist man sich in Wiesbaden bzw. grundsätzlich in Hessen noch nicht einig. 
Hessenforst vertritt die Meinung es müsse eine Waldumwandlung hin zu einer Sportstätte geben, zudem müsste die Strecke auf einem Korridor von 60 m regelmäßig auf gefährliche Äste und Bäume kontrolliert werden (= erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht).

Diese Meinung wird aber weder durch uns, noch durch das Sportamt geteilt. Ersten Hinweisen zu Folge teilt dies das Rechtsamt in Wiesbaden ebensowenig, ein genaues Statement fehlt aber noch. 

Auch die DIMB hatte dazu ja mal klar herausgearbeitet, dass das nicht so ist. 

Diese Theamtik läuft aktuell parallel zur eigentlichen Genehmigung der Strecke durch den RP. Bei o. g. Sache geht es ja eher um vertragliche Dinge. 

Wir würden wirklich extrem gerne loslegen!!!! Der Geduldsfaden wird spürbar dünner nach einer so langen Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Mai 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wie hat man das in Stromberg gelÃ¶st?



Na das liegt doch auf der Hand und wird am besten vom folgendem Zitat beschrieben:

 âDie A*schlochdichte ist hier nicht so hoch.â Fritz Eckenga

UnabhÃ¤ngig von mÃ¶glichen Abweichungen bei der Normalverteilung (der A*schlÃ¶cher) legt das schon die BevÃ¶lkerungsdichte des jeweiligen Bundeslands nahe wo man eher an ein A*schloch gerÃ¤t: Hessen: 289 Einwohner pro kmÂ², Rhld-Pflz:201 Einwohner pro kmÂ², Quelle: Wikipedia. Zumal das eher lÃ¤ndliche Gebiet Stromberg verglichen mit Wiesbaden bei genauerer Betrachtung sich umso stÃ¤rker voneinander unterscheidet: 1368 Einwohner je kmÂ² zu 347 Einwohner je kmÂ², Quelle: Wikipedia.

Und weils einfach dazu passt:

http://youtu.be/sen8Tn8CBA4


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2013)

Gibt es einen aktuellen Status zur Strecke in Oestrich ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Juni 2013)

In Oestrich sieht es aktuell nicht so gut aus. Die Sache ruht im Moment, da die Genehmigungsauflagen zu hoch sind.


----------



## Otterauge (4. Juli 2013)

Zur Info:

Schläferskopf wurde mit dem Harvester durchpflügt, also Vorsicht!


----------



## Svenos (5. Juli 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> Schläferskopf wurde mit dem Harvester durchpflügt, also Vorsicht!


 
Das "Imperium" hat zurückgeschlagen. 

Dabke für die Info


----------



## Kostemer (5. Juli 2013)

Das heißt ich brauch jetzt mehr Federweg um heil unten zu landen?


----------



## rubencz (5. Juli 2013)

nein. das heißt dass es die strecke am schläferskopf nicht mehr gibt. die wurde komplett dem erdboden gleich gemacht. da steht nix mehr wie vorher....biken kannste da knicken.
denke das ist die reaktion des forstamtes auf den unerlaubten bau des roadgaps über die gleisen (danke an der stelle nochmal an diejenigen, die mit ihrem dummen verhalten für den abriss der strecke gesorgt haben). vorher wurde sie ja toleriert, aber wenn man schon den kleinen finger kriegt kann man ja gleich die ganze hand nehmen 
soviel zu dem Thema......
wird zeit dass das ding auf der platte mal langsam ins rollen gebracht wird.


----------



## Kostemer (5. Juli 2013)

Ahh jetzt ergibt sich mir ein Einblick.
Schläferskopf hat garnichts mit dem am Jagdschloss zu tun.
Hab mich eben schon gewundert wo da Gleise sein sollen.


----------



## Otterauge (5. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (5. Juli 2013)

rubencz schrieb:


> nein. das heißt dass es die strecke am schläferskopf nicht mehr gibt. die wurde komplett dem erdboden gleich gemacht.





Vor ein paar Jahren sind sie da schonmal, bei leicht anderer Streckenführung, mit dem Harvester quer durch. Das sah danach aus wie nach einem Panzermanöver und hat der Flora & Fauna garantiert mehr geschadet, als die Strecke in all der Zeit davor. Mir fielen aber diesmal auch die Bauten teilweise negativ auf und ich dachte mir schon, dass das nicht mehr lange gutgeht.

An der Platte ist übrigens alles frei, aber ist halt zur Zeit auch fahrtechnisch eher eintönig. Wie ist denn hier der Stand zur Genehmigung, damit wir endlich gestalterisch tätig werden können? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## DarkPegasus (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Aus der Erde die am Schläferkopf aufgelockert wurde könnte man richtig was machen *Fingerzuck* 

Aber schön sieht es jetzt nicht mehr aus


----------



## Svenos (7. Juli 2013)

rubencz schrieb:


> nein. das heißt dass es die strecke am schläferskopf nicht mehr gibt. die wurde komplett dem erdboden gleich gemacht. da steht nix mehr wie vorher....biken kannste da knicken.
> denke das ist die reaktion des forstamtes auf den unerlaubten bau des roadgaps über die gleisen (danke an der stelle nochmal an diejenigen, die mit ihrem dummen verhalten für den abriss der strecke gesorgt haben). vorher wurde sie ja toleriert, aber wenn man schon den kleinen finger kriegt kann man ja gleich die ganze hand nehmen
> soviel zu dem Thema......
> wird zeit dass das ding auf der platte mal langsam ins rollen gebracht wird.



Ja, das passiert, wenn man den Bogen überspannt. Das soll keinesfalls heißen, dass ich den Abriss toll finde, aber man muss sich auch etwas in die Gegenseite versetzen. Der Forst bringt immer wieder die Haftungsfrage ins Spiel und die Erbauer liefern hier selbst die beste Begründung. Bei einem harmlosen Flowtrail kann man darüber schmunzeln und vernünftig dagegen argumentieren. Aber spätestens, wenn sich ein "Hobby" an dem Gap den Hals bricht, ist die Ka... am dampfen. 
Ich fahre seit 1989 MTB und habe auch etwas Downhill-Erfahrung, aber mir wurde die Strecke in letzter Zeit etwas zu heftig.


----------



## DarkPegasus (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Gab es mal sowas wie eine Vereinbarung mit dem Forstamt ? 
Ich fahre seit 2010 DH und seit 2012 Dirt für mich war die strecke nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn man mit dem Forstamt reden könnte und sowas aus macht das die strecke ein kleiner, gemütlicher Flowtrail bleibt und wenn einem was auffällt das nicht rein passt oder zu gefährlich ist. Könnte man ja sagen man entfernt das von sich aus... oder so...

LG Tom


----------



## Svenos (8. Juli 2013)

DarkPegasus schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gab es mal sowas wie eine Vereinbarung mit dem Forstamt ?
> Ich fahre seit 2010 DH und seit 2012 Dirt für mich war die strecke nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Wenn man mit dem Forstamt reden könnte und sowas aus macht das die strecke ein kleiner, gemütlicher Flowtrail bleibt und wenn einem was auffällt das nicht rein passt oder zu gefährlich ist. Könnte man ja sagen man entfernt das von sich aus... oder so...
> ...


 
Das können zwar nur die Erbauer beantworten, aber ich vermute, dass es keine Absprachen gab. Und nach der Historie der Strecke wird man wohl nicht mehr mit dem Wohlwollen des Forstamts rechnen können. Die Strecke war ja mal ein Flowtrail und wurde immer mehr zur DH-Strecke mit gefährlichen Abschnitten. Du darfst da nicht Deine eigenen Fahrkünste als Maßstab nehmen. Ich habe da schon Leute runterkommen sehen, die eigentlich schon das Totenhemd anhatten. Jetzt kann man sagen: selber schuld. Aber es stehen ja keine Gefahrenhinweise wie in den offiziellen Bikeparks und es fehlen sämtliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen (Entschleuniger bei Wegüberquerungen, Auslaufzonen usw.).
Außerdem darf man sich nicht wundern, dass die Strecke immer wieder zerstört wird. Schlißlich endet sie direkt vor der Nase des Wiesbadener Jagdverbandes (Fasanerie). Denen stinkt es bestimmt gehöhrig, wenn da ständig "Astronauten" durch ihr Revier brausen.


----------



## rubencz (8. Juli 2013)

Ja ich denke auch dass das Forstamt nicht gerade gut auf uns biker zu sprechen ist. Zumal ich deren Reaktion nun verstehen kann... Sie haben die Strecke ja lang genug geduldet aber irgendwann is halt zu viel. 
Andere frage: gibt's auf der hohen Wurzel was fahrbares? Da gibt's ja noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr Potential


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2013)

Wann war der Schläferskopf denn mal ein flowtrail  ?
Vielleicht immer mal kurz, nach dem er nach einem Abriss mal fahrbar gemacht wurde. Ansonsten hatte das schon immer DH Charackter.

Ist auch egal, das bringt uns ja nicht weiter. 

Die Debatte gehört auch nicht hier her. Hier soll es um legale Strecken gehen!!
Und darum bemühen wir uns weiter nach Kräften. Bin ständig mit Politik und Behörden in Kontakt... Ich weiß, es zieht sich, aber kommen werden die Strecken!!

Dann kann man sich ja dann wieder unterhalten ob es dann an der Platte DH oder flowtrail geworden ist (vermutlich irgendwo dazwischen)... Der Fokus der 215 Gravity Pilots liegt natürlich auf DH und Enduro, also wird es auch diese Handschrift tragen. Wobei der Taunus hält nicht so steil und anspruchsvoll ist wie der Schwarzwald, also wird für jeden schon was dabei sein.

Und jetzt bitte nur noch Beiträge zu legalen Maßnahmen!


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Juli 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wann war der Schläferskopf denn mal ein flowtrail  ?
> Und jetzt bitte nur noch Beiträge zu legalen Maßnahmen!


----------



## Quiesel (7. August 2013)

Wie ist der Entwicklungsstand des offiziellen Trails auf der Platte?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. August 2013)

Hach....
es dauert alles etwas. Der RP ist aber dran und bearbeitet das Thema auch gerade. Rückmeldung ist soweit durchaus positiv! Ein wenig müssen wir uns aber noch gedulden... ich kann's nicht ändern. 

Das positive Feedback aus Darmstadt ist aber schon mal gut, die Zeit müssen wir jetzt halt auch noch aufbringen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. September 2013)

So, der RP in Darmstadt hat abgewunken:
Durch das neue Waldgesetz dürfen das Waldbesitzer und untere Behörden selbst entscheiden (davon sind wir ja eigentlich auch ausgegangen, aber jetzt ist es Fakt).

Im unserem Fall haben Waldbesitzer und die unteren Behördem ja bereits zugestimmt.
Dieser Sachverhalt kommt nächste Woche (?) zur Kenntnisnahme in dem Sportausschuss, mit Beauftragung des Rechtamtes zur Klarstellung offener Haftungsfragen (gilt eine erhöhte Verkehrssicherungspflicht, ist es öffentlicher Raum usw.) und zur Ausarbeitung eines Vertrages. 

Das Rechtamt war ja vorab diesbezüglich auch schon im Thema... ich hoffe unser Warten hat bald ein Ende.


----------



## doko (5. September 2013)

sounds good. Die Gegend bekommt wohl eine weitere legale Strecke


----------



## Micha-L (5. September 2013)

Danke für das Update!

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. September 2013)

NA ENDLICH!!! Auf geht's!! gogogogo


----------



## Quiesel (6. September 2013)

Freut mich


----------



## Micha-L (7. September 2013)

Sepp: Und jetzt 1x täglich beim Verantwortlichen anrufen und nach dem Status fragen, damit er den Vorgang bevorzugt bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (7. September 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Sepp: Und jetzt 1x täglich beim Verantwortlichen anrufen und nach dem Status fragen, damit er den Vorgang bevorzugt bearbeitet.




Wäre ich auch dafür


----------



## Bobbypilot (7. Oktober 2013)

Klingt ja super!
Sagt Bescheid wenn's ans bauen geht! Der Spaten wartet...

Greetz


----------



## Patrick86 (27. Oktober 2013)

Gibts denn irgendwelche News??


----------



## Otterauge (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja und nein und die Warterei ist echt ermüdend.. aber Licht ist im Tunnel wenn man das so sagen kann.


----------



## Patrick86 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ist das jetzt die Phase wo man nur warten und Däumchen drehen kann oder kann man (ich) irgendwo noch unterstützen??


----------



## Otterauge (29. Oktober 2013)

Möchtest du mit Hände Arbeit was schaffen... oder mit dem Hirn?


----------



## Patrick86 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich fühle mich zu beidem in der Lage  Wobei sich das schaffen mit de Händler wohl aufs we beschränkt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Oktober 2013)

^ gute Vorraussetzungen 

Groß unterstützen geht derzeit leider nicht, außer seelischem Beistand, damit wir die Wartezeit jetzt auch noch packen...

Es geht aktuell noch um ein "paar kleine Optimierungen der Streckenführung". Was uns auch recht ist, wir wollen ja sportlich und topographisch das Optimale rausholen: Je attraktiver die Strecke, desto geringer die Gefahr, dass illegal weiter gebaut wird.

Von daher läuft das derzeit in unserem Sinne.

Fahr doch solange mit uns paar Endurotouren oder in die Parks (sofern noch offen).


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Oktober 2013)

Eins noch: Ich sag euch - die Strecke wird GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (29. Oktober 2013)

Allet klar, dann leiste ich seelischen Beistand und drücke die Daumen im Geiste, dass es bald VORWÄRTS geht


----------



## X-Präsi (1. November 2013)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Eins noch: Ich sag euch - die Strecke wird GEIL




bin schon gespannt wie ein...


----------



## Kami (14. November 2013)

Klingt ja tatsächlich vielversprechend... Dieses ewige Spiel vom Abreißen-lassen-und-wieder-Aufbauen ist auf die Jahre echt nervenzehrend.


----------



## cola (25. November 2013)

hi  
hab eben erst den thread gefunden , ist ja jezt schon ne weile her mit der planung , gibt es nun die strecke oder nicht , wenn ja , wo genau soll die sein ?


----------



## Otterauge (25. November 2013)

Offizielles leider noch nicht, Mühlen mahlen nach wie vor langsam... es wird sobald was bissfest ist hier bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. November 2013)

Ende nächster Woche habe ich wieder in kleiner Runde einen Termin im Sportamt. Es geht um noch mal (aufgrund einer ggf vorgenommen, "kleinen Lagekorrektur") noch mal um Wasserschutzthemen um das Thema Recht bzw. Nutzungsvertrag. 

Ich hoffe ich kann dann hier mehr verlauten lassen! So langsam werd' ich hibbelisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Dezember 2013)

Das Gespräch mit UNB, Stadtforst, RP, Hessenwasser und dem Sportamt ist sehr positiv verlaufen! 

Wir haben einen neuen Streckenvorschlag am Schläferskopf in Wiesbaden erarbeitet.
Der Schläferskopf ist seit über 12 Jahren bekannt als nicht genehmigter Hotspot.
Nachvollziehbar sind Befürchtungen, dass dies auch nach der Strecke an der Platte noch so sein wird. Diese Bedenken haben sich in letzter Zeit bei allen erhärtet.

Topographisch hat dieser Spot die besten Möglichkeiten. Wir begrüßen es daher, dass geprüft wird, ob dort (anstelle der Strecke an der Platte) unsere neue Strecke entstehen könnte. Die damit verbundene Wartezeit ist es nach unserer Ansicht wert!

Die Frankfurter Rundschau und andere Zeitungen werden in Kürze berichten.

Zur Info an alle:
Die Strecke soll wie geplant für alle Biker kostenlos nutzbar sein. 
Auch am Schläferskopf wird der Enduro/allmountaingedanke nicht zu kurz kommen.


----------



## hirrsson (6. Dezember 2013)

Wieso an Stelle Platte? 

Was waren die Beweggründe dieser Richtungsänderung?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Dezember 2013)

Das schreibt er doch oben? 



> Nachvollziehbar sind Befürchtungen, dass dies auch nach der Strecke an der Platte noch so sein wird. Diese Bedenken haben sich in letzter Zeit bei allen erhärtet.



Man möchte vermeiden, dass es anderswo trotzdem illegal weiter geht. Und da der SK das attraktivere Terrain bietet, geht man halt gleich dahin. Macht doch vollkommen Sinn.


----------



## ketis (6. Dezember 2013)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Das schreibt er doch oben?
> 
> 
> 
> Man möchte vermeiden, dass es anderswo trotzdem illegal weiter geht. Und da der SK das attraktivere Terrain bietet, geht man halt gleich dahin. Macht doch vollkommen Sinn.



Sk war schön!  Bin gespannt was kommt.....nur shutteln war da schlecht oder? ^^ ansonsten Daumen drücken.


----------



## Downthe (6. Dezember 2013)

Dann sollte man am Sk wieder die busverbindung wiederbeleben. Dann wäre das Parkplatz Problem gelöst und man könnte ja n bisschen Shutteln. Dann sollte man die vorhandenen Gegebenheiten auch perfekt nutzen um eine super Strecke zu bekommen.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2013)

Sicher dass es nicht "hinhaltetaktik" ist?


----------



## Achim (7. Dezember 2013)

@ Sepp - Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 

Ich finde es toll, dass ihr euch so engagiert und drücke ganz fest die Daumen, dass sich eines der Vorhaben in einen vertretbaren Zeitrahmen umsetzen lässt. Eine gescheite Lösung SK wäre auch in unserem Sinne die bessere Wahl. Schade um die Zeit, die in das Projekt Platte geflossen ist, aber vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was.

Beinhart hat Interesse am Projekt SK und steht für Gespräche zur Verfügung.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Otterauge (7. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren ja selber überrascht, aber letztendlich ist es die beste Lösung. 

Die Strecke die an der Platte abgegangen wurde wäre auch was geworden und für alle Attraktiv aber ich glaube dort wurde hinter den Reihen mehr gekämpft und es gab mehr Gegner die gegen das Vorhaben waren.


Jetzt einfach die Daumen drücken das wir irgendwann den Spatenstich machen können, mehr wie dran Glauben können wir eh nicht. Sepp kämpft dort an allen Fronten die sich jetzt endlich glätten, hoffen wir einfach das das keine Taktik ist und wir auch mal Vertrauen in die Politik und Stadt bei so einem Lokalen Thema zurück bekommen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Dezember 2013)

^^ Hi Achim,

mit dem Rheingau lässt sich die Situation nicht vergleichen, gott sein dank. Wir haben ja die Erlaubnis für die Platte "in der Tasche". Aber warum mit 90% leben, wenn auch 100% gehen? Die Denkweise teilt auch der Forst und so kam es zur Überlegung, kurz vor 12 doch noch auf den Schläferskopf auszuweichen. 
Ich sehe da nur das Endergebnis - das muss stimmen. Da kommt es auf die paar Monate nicht an... 

Wie ich lese, wird das ja auch allgemein hier geteilt - freut mich, dass der Schläferskopf auf Zustimmung stößt! Jetzt muss das nur noch eingetütet werden und klappen.


----------



## Achim (9. Dezember 2013)

Das wird ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt... nachdem letztes Jahr so oft alles umgemäht wurde. :/
Wobei das natürlich der "illegale" Trail war und man somit eigentlich keine Vergleiche ziehen kann/sollte.
Je mehr legale Strecken, desto besser für uns Radler. Ich finde es auch bewundernswert, dass viele von Euch so viel Herzblut und Zeit in diese Bemühung stecken!


----------



## Micha-L (15. Dezember 2013)

Man könnte doch auch analog zu Stromberg versuchen, erstmal an der Platte eine Art Flowtrail Rundkurs mit Wildhog-Trail zu bauen. Und später dann am SK einen No Jokes?


----------



## erborow (16. Dezember 2013)

wie soll die strecke eigentlich von der schwirigkeit sein?
eher ein flowtrail oder mehr eine richtige downhillstrecke?


----------



## TrailBiker1 (16. Dezember 2013)

naja am sk steht ja schon einiges!  
Wäre auch dafür Platte + SK was zu machen! Was man hat, hat man!


----------



## Hooz (16. Dezember 2013)

also ich habe bisher nicht mitbekommen, dass 2 Strecken in Aussicht gestellt wurden aber ich denke auch mit einer guten legalen Strecke könnte man erstmal zufrieden sein


----------



## Micha-L (16. Dezember 2013)

Naja mal im Ernst. Ich vermute halt, dass das ganze Genehmigungsprozedere wieder von vorne losgehen wird. Da muss man dann bestimmt wieder mit oberer und unterer Naturschutzbehörde schauen, ob man auch keinen Schwarzstorch oder Juchtenkäfer bei der Brut stört etc. Der Jäger hat auch seine Bedenken und der Forst sowieso. Da wird dann ganz schnell ein weiteres Jahr draus und wir haben 2015.

Ich habe keinerlei Einblick. Aber das ist halt meine Befürchtung.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2013)

TrailBiker1 schrieb:


> naja am sk steht ja schon einiges!
> Wäre auch dafür Platte + SK was zu machen! Was man hat, hat man!



Tja, da wären wir auch für zu haben  
Aber wie sagt man so schön:

"Wir sind hier nicht bei wünsch' dir was, sondern bei so isses!" 

Von daher sind wir schon mal sehr zufrieden, wenn wir eine legale Strecke in Wiesbaden hinbekommen haben. Ich mache dann erstmal drei Kreuze 
Was dann die Zukunft noch so bringen wird... mal sehen.




erborow schrieb:


> wie soll die strecke eigentlich von der schwirigkeit sein?
> eher ein flowtrail oder mehr eine richtige downhillstrecke?



Steiler als an der Platte ist der Schläferkopfs allemal. Daher auch - finde ich - interessanter zu fahren. Technischer, spannender... Wir hätten bei beiden Varianten Sprünge in verschiedenen Größen geplant, kleine Hüpfer und Dicke Dinger  damit für jeden was dabei ist. Natürlich aber auch alles umfahrbar. Allmountain - Enduro - Freeride und DH würde ich mal sagen. Für CC Abfahrts-Renntraining sicher auch okay. Mit den Alpen oder dem Schwarzwald kann der Taunus natürlich nicht mithalten, aber es wird schon geil werden 




Micha-L schrieb:


> Naja mal im Ernst. Ich vermute halt, dass das ganze Genehmigungsprozedere wieder von vorne losgehen wird. Da muss man dann bestimmt wieder mit oberer und unterer Naturschutzbehörde schauen, ob man auch keinen Schwarzstorch oder Juchtenkäfer bei der Brut stört etc. Der Jäger hat auch seine Bedenken und der Forst sowieso. Da wird dann ganz schnell ein weiteres Jahr draus und wir haben 2015.
> 
> Ich habe keinerlei Einblick. Aber das ist halt meine Befürchtung.
> 
> ...



Nicht immer so negativ in die Welt schauen  
Forst und Jäger haben in diesem Fall schon mal überhaupt keine Bedenken zur Strecke am Schläferskopf. Der Forst unterstützt uns sehr gut 

Wir sollten dann auch mal langsam anfangen alte Gräben, die im Zuge der Diskussionen in Hessen mit den Behörden zwangsweise entstanden sind, zuzuwerfen und an ein Miteinander zu glauben. 
Wir wollen Rad fahren, die wollen Holz machen und ein Auge auf die Natur haben (wir ja auch) und keiner will Ärger. Da sollten wir alle im positiven Sinne dran arbeiten.


----------



## Spletti (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## theedee (8. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir  Ich bin zwar nur ein All Mountain Fahrer (wenns hochkommt^^), aber ich vermisse hier in der gegend eine Strecke auf der ich immer fahren kann. Im Gonsenheimer Wald wo ich früher gewohnt hab konnte man einfach überall rumfahren, das geht auf der Wiesbadener Seite ja leider nicht da die ja sofort alle Wege einreißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Januar 2014)

Anfang Februar kommt wieder der große runde Tisch mit allen Beteiligten und dem Oberbürgermeister zusammen. 
Leider scheint es Unmut bzgl den Planungen hin zum Schläferskopf zu geben. Das wäre Schade! Die Platte wäre aber bereits genehmigt und politisch abgesegnet. Werden wir sehen wie es ausgeht. 
Ich hoffe es bald mal vorbei und es kann losgehen.


----------



## CYBO (26. Januar 2014)

Das ist typisch Wiesbaden!! 

...lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach... die Taube dann später. 
Oder wir lassen es einfach ganz sein in WI, konzentrieren uns auf andere strecken und es läuft weiter wie bisher ...  wäre Mega peinlich für Wiesbadener Kommunalpolitik!!


----------



## raschaa (26. Januar 2014)

Danke Roland,
genau meine Meinung!!!


----------



## Spletti (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## Nduro (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## Hooz (26. Januar 2014)

Ja wäre mega peinlich für Wbn aber wenn man bedenkt wieviel Zeit und Mühe Sepp seit Jahren da rein steckt geht das nicht ... von daher lass' sie mal machen. Sepp  und Danke für die Geduld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (26. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so ...!!!! verfolge das aus der ferne ... aber finde auch das sepp und andere seit so langer zeit machen ... sollte nicht umsonst sein.... auf dauer ist doch diese illegale scheise doch doof ... !  Aber egal wie es ausgeht ... bin gerne dort in der region unterwegs !!! Egal was die affen .. da entscheiden ... der wald is für alle da ..feddisch!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2014)

Danke euch!

Wenn die Stadt eine Strecke will, dann muss jetzt bald mal eine Entscheidung her. SK oder Platte, Hauptsache es kommt was legales. Auch die Platte werden wir uns schon schick herrichten, da ist halt mehr Arbeit erforderlich. 

Sonst ist meine Geduld irgendwann auch mal zu Ende.


----------



## raschaa (27. Januar 2014)

aber mal im ernst, die strecke am SK ist jetzt nicht mehr wegzudenken, dafür ist sie jetzt einfach zu gut und zu etabliert... die wird nicht einfach verschwinden bloß weil es an der platte was gibt, der zug ist abgefahren... das sollte man den herrschaften mal klar und deutlich mitteilen, ihre verzögerungstaktik hat dafür gesorgt, dass die eine gute illegale strecke nun der maßstab ist an dem gemessen wird....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2014)

Ob man das hier besprechen sollte?


----------



## Micha-L (27. Januar 2014)

Also ich glaube ja man sollte nun erstmal die Strecke an der Platte in Angriff nehmen. Hier sind die Verhandlungen und Genehmigungen doch schon quasi komplett vorhanden?

Den SK könnte man ja dann irgendwann als weiteres Projekt angehen, wenn sich die Strecke an der Platte etabliert hat und die positiven Auswirkungen (Tourismus usw.) für die verantwortlichen sichtbar geworden sind.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Januar 2014)

Mit Prognosen muss man ja heutzutage vorsichtig sein. Mir wurde aber vorhin noch mal bestätigt, dass für die Platte ja ein positiver Beschluss vorliegt.

Was dann mal irgendwann noch dazu kommen würde, kann keiner sagen. Dagegen hätten wir sicher nichts.
So ähnlich hab ich es vorhin noch mal an den OB geschrieben. Ich finde er muss jetzt mal auf den Tisch hauen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2014)

Feedback zum großen runden Tisch mit 26 Teilnehmern 

Wie ihr mitbekommen habt, formierte sich eine (für mich politisch motivierte) Welle gegen die neuen Pläne am Schläferskopf.
Die Stadt will aber definitiv nur eine Strecke und nicht irgendwann mal Nr.2.
Für die Teilnehmer am kleinen Runden Tisch (auch besonders vom Forst), kam aber irgendwann die Erkenntnis, dass der Schläferskopf gegenüber der Platte gewisse Vorteile hätte. Das finde ich persönlich auch.

Wenn wir auch weiterhin zur bereits politisch beschlossenen Lösung an der Platte stehen, haben wir aber heute für den Schläferskopf argumentiert.

Nach über 1,5 Std Diskussion kam raus, dass der Schläferskopf näher überprüft werden soll. Die Gremien müssen dazu natürlich noch mal ja sagen und vor allem die UNB muss das fachlich prüfen. D. h. noch mal paar Termine... Ich finde, das ist es wert. Daumen drücken, dass alles positiv ausfällt! Ich freue mich echt sehr,wie das heute gelaufen ist!!

Noch mal zur Info an alle: Sowohl der Stadt- als auch Hessenforst haben hier wirklich intensiv für uns Stellung bezogen - so, wie ich das bis jetzt noch nicht erlebt habe. War total baff.
Da sollten wir echt langsam auch Vertrauen zu den Forstleuten aufbauen!
Auch Hessenwasser und das Regierungspräsidium Darmstadt haben das Vorhaben toll unterstützt.


----------



## Spletti (4. Februar 2014)




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Februar 2014)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an


----------



## raschaa (5. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Februar 2014)

Bei soviel Fürsprache von allen Seiten - wer sind denn dann noch die Blockierer / Gegner? Oder geht es nur noch um die Verfahrenshürden?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube die Blockierer haben wir im Laufe des Prozesses irgendwann man verloren 

Genehmigungen etc sind jetzt noch abzuarbeiten, aber ich habe auch deutlich gesagt, dass die Geduld langsam weniger wird und längere Wartezeiten nicht mehr vermittelbar sind.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Februar 2014)

In Kürze steht noch eine politische / behördliche Begehung der geplanten Strecke am Schläferskopf an.

Dabei geht's zum einen um den Verlauf und Korridor, aber auch um Detaiöd, wie Zugangsmöglichkeiten, Parkplatz, Querung Aartalbahn etc.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2014)

Die Begehung findet nun Ende nächster Woche statt. War wohl nicht ganz einfach alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

Die oberen Behördenvertreter des RP werden auch mit dabei sein.


----------



## Spletti (5. März 2014)

Wann ist denn die Begehung? die nächsten Tage irgendwann?   bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. März 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> Wann ist denn die Begehung? die nächsten Tage irgendwann?   bin ja mal gespannt



Morgen ist es soweit. Bin auch schon gespannt!


----------



## Spletti (6. März 2014)

viel spass !!!   die sonne scheint ja schon mal


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. März 2014)

Danke. Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter für gute Laune sorgt
Ich bin aus Zeitgründen diesmal nicht dabei, werde von fleißigen Vereinskollegen vertreten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. März 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (10. März 2014)

Wie ist es denn gelaufen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2014)

Rodung!

Der Forst meinte, da hilft nur vollständige Rodung.


Käse 
Lief ganz gut. Hab mir gerade noch die Einschätzung der Politik eingeholt. Feedback war positiv. 

Jetzt warten wir auf eine Bestätigung bzw Stellungnahme des RP.


----------



## Spletti (11. März 2014)

top!


----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2014)

Allerdings


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2014)

Wobei das eine vorab Einschätzung sein wird (allerdings mit hoher Aussagekraft). Danach muss die Sache wieder durch die Stadtverordnetenversammlung, dann erfolgt die eigentliche Genehmigung.

Geht also nicht von heute auf morgen. Die Geduld werden wir jetzt auch noch aufbringen


----------



## Spletti (11. März 2014)

Find ick super was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. In jedem Fall werde ich euch bei dem Bau der Strecke helfen. Ich hoffe das noch viele andere freiwillige am start sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (20. März 2014)

Guten Morgen! Es gibt wieder einen Artikel im Kurier. Bzw. auf dessen Seite...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. März 2014)

Danke
Hier noch mal in langer Version:

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo.../jetzt-bergab-vom-schlaeferskopf_13979894.htm


----------



## Spletti (20. März 2014)

Ok guter Artikel. Ich hab das jetzt nicht so ganz verfolgt und kenne mich rund um Wiesbaden nicht so aus... Welche Streckenfürhrung wäre denn rein theoretisch "spaßiger" ?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. März 2014)

Nach unserer Aufassung die am Schläferskopf. Wobei die legale - geplante - Strecke nicht komplett identisch mit der illegalen ist. Da gäbe es dann einige Änderungen.
Es wäre aber auch wesentlich weniger Bauarbeit als an der Platte.


----------



## Micha-L (20. März 2014)

Wäre die neue Streckenführung am SK eigentlich ähnlich steil und anspruchsvoll wie die bisher existierende? Das ist dann super für Leute mit Big Bikes. Allerdings glaube ich, die große Mehrheit mit All Mountain oder Tourenbike wird dort tendenziell eher weniger Spaß haben. Für die wäre das Angebot an der Platte deutlich besser, weil es auch eher in Richtung Flowtrail ginge.

Naja man kanns nicht allen recht machen. Und ich hab ja nun mein ICB


----------



## ketis (20. März 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wäre die neue Streckenführung am SK eigentlich ähnlich steil und anspruchsvoll wie die bisher existierende? Das ist dann super für Leute mit Big Bikes. Allerdings glaube ich, die große Mehrheit mit All Mountain oder Tourenbike wird dort tendenziell eher weniger Spaß haben. Für die wäre das Angebot an der Platte deutlich besser, weil es auch eher in Richtung Flowtrail ginge.
> 
> Naja man kanns nicht allen recht machen. Und ich hab ja nun mein ICB



War doch flowig selbst ohne hüpfen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. März 2014)

Allen werden wir es wohl wirklich nicht recht machen können... Feedback war bis jetzt immer, das man technische Strecken bevorzugt - das ist der Wunsch vieler Mitglieder, wurde uns aber auch vom
RSC Wiesbaden bestätigt. Also CC Race Leute wollen wohl auch eher sowas. Oder Tourenfahrer, die mal in die Alpen wollen. Da will man auch etwas fahren können.

Aber noch steht ja nichts fest und wirklich steil ist die Variante am Schläferskopf ja auch nicht... Denkt man an andere Mittelgebirge.

Ein Allmountainbike sollte da aber nicht überfordert sein (Sprünge etc kann man ja umfahren).


----------



## theedee (21. März 2014)

Was wäre die neue Strecke denn grob auf der Singletrailskala?


----------



## erborow (21. März 2014)

man könnte ja versuchen im oberen oder unteren teil ein paar technik und rumpel passagen einzubauen und wer die dann nicht fahren will kann dann erst später einsteigen oder schon früher abbrechen.
ähnlich wie in stromberg, da lassen manche ja auch den letzten teil weg, wenn sie zB auf dem hardtail unterwegs sind.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. März 2014)

Unterschiede in der Streckencharackteristik würden sich dort alle aus der Topographie ergeben. Obere Hälfte steiler und steiniger, im unteren Abschnitt flacher und lehmiger Boden. 


Das wird dann schon schön abwechslungsreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. März 2014)

Der Sportausschuss hat gestern für den Schläferskopf gestimmt!  

Stadtverordnetenversammlung muss das wohl auch noch. Dann erfolgt noch mal eine Präzisierung der Strecke mit dem großen Runden Tisch, dann Genehmigung durch die Behörden und Vertrag.... Und dann dürfen wir


----------



## Kami (31. März 2014)

Sehr schön! 
Das ist doch mal eine erfreuliche Entwicklung.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2014)

Nächste Woche ist dann wieder runder Tisch. Da geht's um die weitere Konkretisierung.


----------



## Micha-L (17. April 2014)

http://www.wiesbadenaktuell.de/nach...f-route-durch-den-wald-am-schlaeferskopf.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. April 2014)

Niedlich. Die Grünen haben stellen einfach irgendwelche Behauptungen auf, ohne diese belegen zu können.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2014)

Die machen wirklich nur Stimmung und stellen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen, die schon zig-fach beantwortet wurden. 
Das Verhalten von denen am runden Tisch war einfach nur unprofessionell.

Gut, dass die gerade in Wi nix zu melden haben.


----------



## Deleted 217913 (18. April 2014)

Micha-L schrieb:


> http://www.wiesbadenaktuell.de/nach...f-route-durch-den-wald-am-schlaeferskopf.html



Immer wieder erstaunlich wie überhaupt nicht erwähnt wird, daß hier von einem forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzwald
gesprochen wird. Rund und Platte und Schläferskopf sind viele Flächen intensiv beackert worden und es hat sich keiner für die Tierwelt interessiert und die Schäden durch den Einsatz schwerer Maschinen sind mit Mountainbikes auch nicht zu schaffen......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2014)

Ja, vollkommen richtig. Die Realität blenden die aus, die Kollegen agieren nur von der heilen Schreibtischwelt aus.

Aber egal, die können sagen was sie wollen - verhindern werden sie es nicht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. April 2014)

Grüße aus Thüringen. Holz wurde hier auch gemacht. Sieht aber hier nicht so bescheiden aus. Keine ahnung ob das in wi so normal ist. Quasi atomschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2014)

Leider haben wir es nicht mehr in die Stadtverordnetenversammlung im Mai geschafft. D. h. erst Angang Juli soll abgestimmt werden.
Planungen und Genehmigungen laufen aber weiter parallel.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2014)

Leider haben wir es nicht mehr in die Stadtverordnetenversammlung im Mai geschafft. D. h. erst Angang Juli soll abgestimmt werden.
Planungen und Genehmigungen laufen aber weiter parallel.


----------



## kitemike (26. April 2014)




----------



## kitemike (26. April 2014)

Das ist das Original Wahlplakat der Grünen aus Aachen. 
Geht doch, woanders...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. April 2014)

Jepp, ist schon seit einigen Tagen als Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl auf unserer Facebook Seite 

Danke


----------



## a.nienie (26. April 2014)

ANBOJA schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich wie überhaupt nicht erwähnt wird, daß hier von einem forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzwald
> gesprochen wird. Rund und Platte und Schläferskopf sind viele Flächen intensiv beackert worden und es hat sich keiner für die Tierwelt interessiert und die Schäden durch den Einsatz schwerer Maschinen sind mit Mountainbikes auch nicht zu schaffen......


Heute in der gegend unterwegs gewesen und krass, was da für schneisen in den wald geschlagen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitemike (29. April 2014)

Es war einmal....


----------



## kitemike (29. April 2014)

No comment...


----------



## CYBO (29. April 2014)

Ach ja... Nett!


----------



## Quiesel (29. April 2014)

Sind das aktuelle Bilder vom Sk? Wenn ja... Çüs!


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2014)

Au man, echt zum Kotzen!


----------



## Nduro (29. April 2014)

Oh man was ein scheiß.


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Der Flurschaden ist größer als die vorherigen Aufbauten die gelegentlich befahren wurden ! Ein schönes Beispiel wie der Forst sich selbst zerstört


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. April 2014)

Echt nur noch Mist sowas. War das jetzt aktuell? Wer weitere Fotos hat bitte posten. Ich würde das gerne mit der Politik und dem Forst besprechen. Einerseits sind wir in guten, positiven Verhandlungen, andererseits macht man sowas  

Was bei dem Forst im Moment extrem sauer aufstößt, sind - so wurde es mir von der Politik letzte Woche gesagt - mutwillige Beschädigungen und Zerstörungen von Hochsitzen am Schläferskopf. 

Diesen verfluchten Kreislauf müssen wir jetzt engültig mal durchbrechen.


----------



## chicco81 (29. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Diesen verfluchten Kreislauf müssen wir jetzt engültig mal durchbrechen.



Das wird ziemlich schwer, das ist so ne "wie du mir so ich dir" Geschichte und ich gehe mal schwer davon aus die der Forst da nicht einlenken wird.
Einer muss den Anfang machen ....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2014)

Sieht doch aber danach aus, als ob es sich nur um kurze Stück an den Schienen handelt. 
Der absprung wurde sogar zur Seite gestellt. Hoffe die fahren nicht durch das neue stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitemike (29. April 2014)

Die Bilder sind ganz frisch von heute 29.4.2014. Die haben alles mitgenommen an "Fremdmaterial". Die komplette Strecke von oben bis zur untersten Wegquerung (Beginn Tannenwald) ist eingeebnet, auch das neue Stück. Anlieger wurden fast alle ebenfalls entfernt.


----------



## kitemike (29. April 2014)

Teilweise wurde die Durchfahrt mit Stämmen und Kronen blockiert. Runterschieben geht noch.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (29. April 2014)

Uh, dann ist jetzt alles hin?

Na dann.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2014)

Geil! Wenn die da jetzt jedes Mal mit dem Monster-Harvester durchwalzen, dann können wir bald einen Dual-Slalom oder sogar 4X aus der Strecke machen! EXTREME TERRAFORMING brought to you von unseren ach so umweltfreundlichen Forstverantwortlichen. Das ist doch alles nur noch kompletter Irrsinn. Da wird auf der eine Seite groß gelabert und Lippenbekenntnisse quer durch die Bank gemacht und auf der anderen Seite kommt ein Rhinozeros und trampelt alles platt. Man kann eigentlich nur noch drüber lachen! Eigentlich lacht allmählich ganz Deutschland über Wiesbaden. Schaut auf Boppard, Mehring, Stromberg und v.a. Bad Ems - da geht was! Hand in Hand, alle am gleichen Strang.


----------



## _Kawa (29. April 2014)

So ein Scheiß und ich wollte nochmal hin zum fahren aber jetzt ist dann wohl endgültig Feldberg und Rinne angesagt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. April 2014)

Denn Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun


----------



## _Kawa (29. April 2014)

Aber mein Tannenstück ist ziemlich ressistent gegen Harvester Angriffe Wurde bisher noch nie platt gemacht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. April 2014)

Da ist ein anderer Förster zuständig!


----------



## _Kawa (29. April 2014)

Ja der ist scheinbar besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. April 2014)

Ich habe einige Briefe an die zuständigen Stellen geschickt.
Werde berichten, was sich ergibt. Ich glaube sowas muss jetzt auch mal wieder in die Presse... wir waren jetzt echt lange genug sehr lieb...


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2014)

Jetzt würde ich gar nichts mehr machen, ganz ruhig bleiben und wenn die Deppen Veröffentlichen das sie eine Stecke bauen vor dem Koffer scheißen!


----------



## _Kawa (29. April 2014)

Ich glaub ich wechsel auch zu MX, da gibts so Probleme nicht


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. April 2014)

.


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2014)

Jo, morgen Fahr ich wieder... und es ist alles so Nah


----------



## raschaa (30. April 2014)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Briefe an die zuständigen Stellen geschickt.
> Werde berichten, was sich ergibt. Ich glaube sowas muss jetzt auch mal wieder in die Presse... wir waren jetzt echt lange genug sehr lieb...



Demo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2014)

Die Stadt Wiesbaden ist nun noch mal offiziell über das Rambo-Vorgehen des Forstes informiert worden.
Es wird geprüft, wer was warum verlasst hat.

Der Forst agumentiert aktuell mit der schlechten Verkehrssicherheit der Strecke (heraus stehende Nägel an Bauwerken) und damit, dass dort Hochsitze beschädigt wurden.

Beides meines Erachtens an den Haaren herbeigezogen und vorgeschoben!!

Das Sportamt hat sich die Strecke im aktuellen Zustand angesehen. Wir haben da einen guten Partner, mehr kann ich jetzt hier nicht sagen.

Der Skandal wird dadurch noch größer, da am kleinen Runden Tisch vor einiger Zeit abgemacht wurde, dass es keine Eingriffe durch den Forst dieser Art geben soll. Es wurde sogar überlegt, Teile der Strecke im oberen Bereich zu verwenden. Demnach hat der Forst hier ganz klar ohne Absprache des runden Tisches gearbeitet!!

Wir haben die Stadt Wiesbaden nun aufgefordert, ein starkes Signal zur Unterstüzung der Biker und zum GO der Strecke zu senden!!

An alle Biker trotz desaströsen Verhaltens des Forstes die Bitte: Cool bleiben, keine voreiligen Schlüsse, wir wollen weiter eine weiße Weste behalten und "die guten" sein.

Wir reichen dem Forst weiter die Hand! Vernunft vor Reaktionismus!


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Mai 2014)

Dann lasst uns doch beim Forst unverbindlich anfragen, ob man das schwere Gerät mal ausleihen darf, um die Strecke schnell neu zu bauen und vor allem verkehrssicherer zu machen.
Bei dem Gerümpel, was da wahrscheinlich jetzt im Weg liegt, ist die Verletzungsgefahr erheblich gestiegen.


----------



## Micha-L (2. Mai 2014)

Ach soviel Gerümpel liegt da garnicht rum. Ich schätze mal, sie haben das "Baumaterial" gleich ganz mitgenommen.

Es ist halt einfach eine breite matschige Schneise. :-(

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Juzo (2. Mai 2014)

schau dir mal die bilder in der dropbox an (link im schläferskopf thread)...da liegt leider einiges!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2014)

@Juzo : Ich glaub der link ist im int forum... Sehen nur GPs


----------



## Juzo (3. Mai 2014)

ah ok!
...also ist mehr zeug als auf den bildern !


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Mai 2014)

*http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...dtwald-abgebaut-unmut-bei-bikern_14108520.htm*

*Wiesbaden: Illegale Mountainbike-Strecke im Stadtwald abgebaut - Unmut bei Bikern*
_Von Hendrik Jung_
WIESBADEN - Seit etwa zehn Jahren existiert im Stadtwald unterhalb des Schläferskopfs eine von Mountainbikern angelegte, illegale Downhill-Strecke. Schon mehrfach sollte sie stillgelegt werden, zumal der untere Teil der Strecke durch eine Wasserschutzzone verläuft. Seit Anfang des Jahres wird nun geprüft, ob die bislang auf der Platte angedachte, legale Mountainbike-Strecke hier entstehen könnte, wenn man den unteren Streckenverlauf aus der Schutzzone heraushält.

BILD
KARTE








Umso größer ist die Verwunderung in der Mountainbike-Gemeinschaft, dass Mitarbeiter der Forstabteilung Mitte der Woche nun erneut die errichteten Sprungschanzen abgeräumt und die Strecke blockiert haben. „Die Verkehrssicherheit war nicht mehr gewährleistet. Da lagen Bretter rum, aus denen Nägel rausgeguckt haben, und mit Nägeln bestückte Bäume, sodass Verletzungsgefahr bestanden hat“, erläutert Thomas Hoffmann vom Dezernat für Ordnung, Bürgerservice und Grünflächen. Auch ein Hochsitz sei in der Nähe der Strecke umgeworfen worden.

Insgesamt habe man mithilfe eines Rückeschleppers zehn Kubikmeter Müll aus dem Wald geschafft. Angesichts der Größe der Stämme, mit denen die Strecke blockiert worden ist, gehen die Mountainbiker davon aus, dass der Schlepper, der entlang der Strecke tiefe Spuren hinterlassen hat, auch zur Errichtung der Blockaden eingesetzt worden ist.

Die Fahrer miteinbeziehen

Schon sind vier Jugendliche unterwegs, um die Strecke zumindest ein Stück weit wieder herzurichten. „Das ist gefährlich, dass die hier die Steinbrocken liegen gelassen haben und es keine Warnung gibt, dass die Strecke gesperrt ist“, erläutert einer von ihnen, dass es auch ihm um Verkehrssicherheit gehe. „Auf der Strecke haben hier bestimmt keine Bretter mit Nägeln gelegen. Keiner will sich verletzen“, fügt ein anderer hinzu. Es könne sich höchstens um altes Baumaterial und einen von den Bikern selbst abgerissenen Sprung gehandelt haben, die seitlich der Strecke gelegen haben. Er glaubt auch nicht, dass Mountainbiker den Hochsitz angerührt habe. Zumal rundherum Dutzende Fichtenstangen liegen, die als Baumaterial hätten dienen können.

Vor allem verstehen die Jugendlichen nicht, warum die Maßnahme zu einem Zeitpunkt erfolgt, zu dem eine Legalisierung der Strecke geprüft wird. Auch beim Mountainbike-Verein „Gravity Pilots“ bedauert man das. „Klar ist das eine illegale Strecke, aber das schafft doch nur Wut und Enttäuschung unter den Fahrern, die jetzt seit vier Jahren auf eine Strecke warten“, erklärt Pressesprecher Florian Schreckenbach. Der Verein hätte sich gewünscht, dass die Stilllegung nicht hinter dem Rücken der Fahrer, sondern gemeinsam mit ihnen durchgeführt worden wäre, um Betroffene zu Beteiligten zu machen. „In Zukunft werden wir Probleme gemeinsam lösen“, verspricht Sportstadtrat Wolfgang Gores. Ihm tue vor allem der Verein Leid, der viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit in das Schaffen einer Mountainbike-Strecke investiere.

Magistrat berät bald

Reagieren müsse man jedoch auf die illegale Strecke. „Das sind Straftaten, die da begangen werden“, betont Gores, von Beruf Polizist. Die Prüfung einer Strecke am Schläferskopf werde davon aber nicht beeinträchtigt. Darüber werde demnächst der Magistrat beraten. Stimme der zu, könnten sich die Ausschüsse damit auseinandersetzen. Sollte die Strecke nicht am Schläferskopf umgesetzt werden, werde man das Projekt auf der Platte weiter vorantreiben, verspricht Wolfgang Gores.


----------



## Juzo (5. Mai 2014)

...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Mai 2014)

...ähm, Straftaten? Höchstens Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Aber das soll dann gerne ein Richter klären.


----------



## Juzo (5. Mai 2014)

geht ja auch nur darum, die biker - insbesondere die bösen fullface-dh-fahrer - also ganz ganz böse darzustellen!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Mai 2014)

Also bitte mal Kommentare aus Sicht der Mountainbikewelt an den Kurier schicken!!

Hier wollten viele Leute das Vorhaben unterstützen, jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen!!!


----------



## talybont (5. Mai 2014)

erledigt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2014)

Positiv: http://www.fr-online.de/rhein-main/...bike-strecken-in-hessen,1472796,27063282.html

Und hier kann man weiter seine Meinung äußern, nach dem sich Herr Lang als Jäger ja schon seine Meinung über uns Biker gebildet hat:
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...im-stadtwald-sorgt-fuer-verdruss_14117847.htm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Juni 2014)

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...-auf-legale-mountainbike-strecke_14202621.htm

Nach meiner Info hat Dr. Franz, der Wiesbadener Ordnungsdezernent, nun unterschrieben.
Die Abstimmung im Juli sollte also glatt ablaufen.

Wir haben uns im Verein schon mal Karten bei der Stadtverordnetenversammlung bestellt. Ergebnis: Das Haus ist restlos ausgebucht 

Hoffen wir, dass es ohne Komplikationen weitergeht und am schönen Schläferskopf bald eine tolle, gepflegte und legale Strecke entstehen kann


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Juni 2014)

GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2014)

Heute Nachmittag ist die Wiesbadener Stadtverordnetenversammlung zusammengekommen.

https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/document_download.jsp?verzeichnis=ANTRAG&dokid=1385346

https://piwi.wiesbaden.de/Anzeige/RII/HAUPT/SitzungsKalender.jsp

Gegen Abend wird unter Punkt 6 das Thema Mountainbikestrecke am Schläferskopf diskutiert.
Eigentlich sollte nur noch abgestimmt werden, auf Wunsch der grünen wurde jedoch eine Diskussion daraus gemacht.
-> Schade, denn die zu disuktierenden Punkte wurden eigentlich alle schon besprochen und beantwortet. Die grünen würden das Thema gerne verschleppen und nach der Sommerpause behandeln.

Hoffen wir, dass SPD und CDU mit ihren Stimmen das Thema heute durchwinken!

Wir sind mit einer größeren Gruppe vor Ort und hören mal zu 

Daumen drücken!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2014)

Live aus Wiesbaden

Folgendes wurde beschlossen:

Der Antrag der grünen wurde abgelehnt

Die Stadtverordnetenversammlung beschließt, dass eine Genehmigung der Strecke am Schläferskopf beim Regierungs Präsidium in Darmstadt beantragt wird


Yeah!!!!


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)




----------



## kitemike (17. Juli 2014)

Super!! Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Sehr gut, die Anstrengungen haben sich gelohnt, danke Sepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2014)




----------



## Murph (18. Juli 2014)

Super! 
Dann kann's ja bald losgehen! 
Schonmal ein dickes DANKE für die Mühe!


----------



## Bettina (18. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Ausdauer


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juli 2014)

Danke euch 

Wir wurden aber auch schon toll im Rathaus empfangen, das Plakat war sehr passend.  





Wir kamen dann beim Tagesordnungspunkt Nr. 6 an die Reihe. Es wurde sehr eifrig diskutiert. 
U. a. wurde vorgeworfen, dass Umweltverbände wie z. B. der BUND nicht eingebunden waren und ihre Meinung nicht hätten einbringen können. 
Dem wurde entgegnet, dass BUND Vertreter ja zu den Runden Tischen eingeladen wurden und auch teilgenommen haben --- tja. 
Nach ausgiebiger und z. T. hitziger Diskussion wurde der Antrag der grünen abgelehnt und die Beantragung beim RP durch die Stimmen von FDP, CDU und SPD beschlossen. 

Gott sei Dank, sonst hätte das aufgrund der Sommerpause eine extreme Verzögerung bedeutet.

Jetzt wartet ordentlich Planungsarbeit auf uns und die Beteiligten (Ämter, RP etc.).


----------



## Matze1983 (18. Juli 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und großen Dank für das Engagement!
Ich habe selbst in anderer Sache Entscheidungsprozesse der Stadtpolitiker begleiten "dürfen" und musste bei so mancher Passage Schmunzeln. Es ist immer ein sehr langer Weg, aber was zählt ist das Ergebnis


----------



## Otterauge (18. Juli 2014)

Naja auf Antwort vom RP hat man ja auch schon ein halbes Jahr und länger gewartet, warscheinlich blockt da noch seine langsames Auffassungsvermögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (18. Juli 2014)

Böser Mensch


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich freue mich über gute Nachrichten, und dies ist eine! Danke 

Nun wollen wir alle noch hoffen, dass die umfangreichen Folgen der Stürme in den letzten Tagen in den Wäldern rund um Wiesbaden beseitigt werden. Es sieht schlimm aus um Theistal, Kellerskopf, Platte, etc.
Zumindest waren schon einige so fleissig und haben die Trails zum Goldsteintal und von der Platte frei geräumt. Noch ein Danke dafür und ein


----------



## Mottfried (22. Juli 2014)

Ist ja toll, daß sich etwas tut!
Allerdings wird dies ja eher eine Privat-Strecke der Gravity-Pilots. Ich kenne gerade ein mal eine handvoll Leute, welche die aktuellen Hindernisse befahren können. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß eine deutliche Mehrheit der "Besucher" nur runter fährt um sich die Hindernisse anzuschauen. Egal zu welchen Zeiten es sind meistens wenige(oft gar Keiner, mein Maximum waren 5) die dort tatsächlich die Hindernisse in Angriff nehmen.
Es ist sogar fast unmöglich sich an der Strecke weiterzuentwickeln, weil man nur die Wahl hat zwischen "Spring" oder "Stirb".

Bleibt das so oder wird die offizielle Strecke dann doch etwas mehr für die Allgemeinheit angepasst und geht etwas weg von der Hacker-Fraktion?


----------



## raschaa (22. Juli 2014)

Ich cross-poste mal meinen Beitrag aus unserem "internen Forum" in dem die zukünftigen Bauarbeiten abgestimmt werden....

Ich möchte auch noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass die zu erbauenden Chickenways hier besondere Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen! Es ist Teil des Konzeptes, dass ALLE Könnensstufen ihren Spaß dort haben werden. Chickenways sind kein "notwendiges Übel" sondern sollten als besondere Herausforderung beim Anlegen und Bauen der Strecke betrachtet werden. Im Idealfall kann man auf der kompletten Strecke die Chickenways befahren und sollte sich anschließend denken, dass es schön flowig war. Das bedeutet, dass auch die Chickenways schöne Anlieger bekommen, auch Pumphügel (gerne auch 2 hintereinander, der Anfänger rollt/pumpt sie ab, der schnellere Fahrer kann sie doubeln), ein kleinerer Table (a la Wild Hog in Stromberg) auch denkbar. Die Chickenways sollen auch die Verkehrssicherheit gewährleisten so dass diejenigen die ein größeres/schwierigeres Obstacle nicht befahren beim wiedereinfädeln auf die Hauptstrecke weder sich noch andere gefährden und schnelleren Fahrern die Gelegenheit zum vorbeifahren bieten.

Wir sind ein Verein mit allen Könnensstufen und unsere Strecke sollte das auch wiederspiegeln. Frauen, Kinder/Jugendliche und Alte (wie mich  ) sollen alle ihren Spaß dort haben.


----------



## Mottfried (22. Juli 2014)

Finde ich sehr gut 
Besonders Bad Schwalbach war ein gutes Beispiel aus der Umgebung (mal abgesehen von dem Northshore am Start )


----------



## raschaa (22. Juli 2014)

aber wir freuen uns auch über jedes neue vereinsmitglied das sich einbringen möchte....


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2014)

Wir werden nächste Woche die Strecke im Detail festlegen und in einer Karte erfassen.

In der Karte werden auch Hindernisse und Chickenways eingezeichnet (Ragnar hat ja schon das passende dazu gesagt).
Das ganze machen wir für die weitere Planung beim RP und auch für die Versicherung.

Wir wollen eine Strecke bauen, bei der sich möglichst viele Leute in ihren Vorlieben wiederfinden. Das machen wir nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Allerdings ist es manchmal auch schwer diesen Spagat zu schaffen... Wenn jeder etwas Verständnis für andere hat und Kompromisse akzeptiert sollte das aber machbar sein.

Eine Privatstrecke wird das nicht  es wird für alle Nichtkommerziellen Nutzer kostenlos nutzbar sein.

Gegen fleißige Helfer und Unterstützung durch Mitgliedschaft hat keiner was 

Nur für mich zur Info, soll keine dumme Frage sein... es geht mir um Infos: Ihr schreibt oben davon, dass die illegale Strecke im Moment so hart ist. Was genau meint ihr, welche Stellen etc.? Doubles oder so gibt's doch da im Moment gar nicht?!

Wir wollen auf jeden Fall was zum "weiterentwickeln" und verbessern des eigenen Könnens anbieten und dafür Elemente mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen und Größen anbieten. Kleine Hopser, mittlere tables und Könnerdoubles. Und alles zum flowigen umfahren.


----------



## ploerre (22. Juli 2014)

Mottfried schrieb:


> Es ist sogar fast unmöglich sich an der Strecke weiterzuentwickeln, weil man nur die Wahl hat zwischen "Spring" oder "Stirb".


Also ich war vorgestern das erste mal da, hatte aber leider das falsche Rad dabei (SSP mit Starrgabel) und kam zumindest runter.
Die Sprünge ließen sich alle umfahren. Bis auf einen, zwischen 2 Bäumen.
Ich find die Strecke jetzt nicht übertrieben anspruchsvoll.


----------



## raschaa (22. Juli 2014)

ist sie zZt auch nicht.... aber vor dem großen Abriß seitens des Forstes waren da schon ein paar "männliche" sprünge drin 

bis dato ist sie ja schließlich illegal und es gab dort keine wirklich koordinierten bau aktivitäten, wie auch? hat ja keiner das hoheitsrecht im augenblick.... so hat halt jeder nach seinem gusto gebaut. blöderweise sind die aktivsten bauer halt auch die die dicke dinger bauen... so gesehen, wäre jetzt der augenblick in den verein einzutreten und sich beim bau zu engagieren...


----------



## erborow (22. Juli 2014)

also ich kenne die strecke nur vom sehen nach dem abriss, aber ich denke es würde sich anbieten, die strecke in zwei abschnitte zu teilen.
oben steil und downhill lastig, mit steinen und rumpelpassagen und weiter unten dann flacher und flowig mit sprüngen in verschieden größen.
dann kann jeder entscheiden was er fahren möchte, nur rumplig oder nur flowig oder halt beides.
am besten wären breite tables und für bessere fahrer kann man noch einen zweiten vorgezogenen absprung bauen.

wie viele monate im jahr wir die strecke eigentlich offen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juli 2014)

@raschaa: . Find ich ne gute Sache.


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (31. Juli 2014)

Servus,

wie schauts aus mit der DH in WI ? is die nun fertig ???


----------



## raschaa (31. Juli 2014)

LOL,

Ich hatte gestern nochmal Begehung mit Forst und Sportamt. Forst hat dem neuen Streckenverlauf zugestimmt, paar kleine Änderung wirds noch geben aber im wesentlichen kann jetzt der Antrag an den RP gehen...


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (31. Juli 2014)

das is echt unglaublich, was ein akt das is so was hinzubekommen. da wollte die das jugendliche net uff de strass abhänge und scheisse bauen. da werden zich $$$ ausgegeben für jugendhäuser und boxhalle damit die sich abreagieren könne. und wenn du mit dem bike durch de wald fährst mache die stress. finde es aber gut das ihr euch da reinhängt. man sieht ja das zb die bahn unter der brück oder de flowtrail zuspruch finden und es leute auch nutzen.


----------



## raschaa (31. Juli 2014)

Jepp, echt ein akt....
aber wir bleiben dran, auch wenn wir uns seit 2 jahren an der anaeroben schwelle bewegen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. September 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es hier irgendwas neues ?

Gruß aus Huenstetten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. September 2014)

Unterlagen sind zur Genehmigung beim RP. 
Der Forstbereich hat wohl schon unkomplizierte Zusage gegeben... Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht...


----------



## FoxFreerider (9. November 2014)

Wie sieht's aus? Wird jetzt nur die Strecke auf dem Feldberg gebaut oder ist der Schläferskopf noch in Arbeit?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. November 2014)

Noch in Arbeit 
Wir lassen nicht locker. Derzeit liegt es noch am RP... Das dauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxFreerider (10. November 2014)

Alles klar! Wenn man irgendwo unterstützen kann einfach bescheid sagen, spätestens beim Trailbau sind wir dann alle dabei denke ich


----------



## erborow (5. Dezember 2014)

wie siehts eigentlich mit der strecke aus?
tut sich was?
gerüchten zufolge seit ihr schon am bauen.


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2014)

Nee da wird noch nix gebaut .


----------



## erborow (5. Dezember 2014)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Nee da wird noch nix gebaut .



dann sind meine "quellen" sehr unzuverlässig 
wie siehts den da momentan aus, immernoch alles kaputt oder würde es sich lohnen hinzufahren?


----------



## FoxFreerider (6. Dezember 2014)

Also auf der Platte ist wieder was ganz nettes entstanden, Strecke verläuft etwas anders aber da kann man ganz gut fahren, so sehr das ich mit meinem Kumpel am spekulieren war, ob die Strecke jetzt nicht doch offiziell dort aufgebaut wurde.
Zum Glück gibt es immer welche die auch nach der 103. Zerstörung neu aufbauen und die Strecke vom Schläferskopf wird von daher auch wieder fahrbar sein denke ich.

Hoffe das dieses Abriss/Aufbau/Abriss/Aufbau getue bald ein Ende nimmt


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Dezember 2014)

Yepp..., Platte geht. Für Wiesbadener Verhältnisse ganz ordentlich. 
Die Flowtrails, ausgehend von der Platte ins Nero- und/oder Goldsteintal werden anscheinend von einigen fleissigen Helfern gut gepflegt. Liegt heute mal ein Baumstamm quer, isser morgen wieder weg. 
Gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxFreerider (6. Dezember 2014)

Ins Goldsteintal geht auch einer? Ich wusste es!!!  Da muss ich mal die Augen aufhalten


----------



## Micha-L (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich mag ja immernoch die Idee, auf der Platte etwas eher flowtrailiges zu bauen und am SK eher die DH-Fraktion anzusprechen. Ähnlich wie es sich ja aktuell schon verteilt. 

Aber man kann halt nicht alles haben. Hauptsache eine Strecke wird legal. Von der Platte runter findet sich auch so immer ein schöner Trail.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, vor zwei Wochen war am SK noch alles fahrbar. Sogar das Laub war weg 
Im Moment tut sich dort wenig. Die die mal gepflegt haben, haben wenig Zeit oder das Hobby gewechselt. Ich geh mal davon aus, wenn sich da nicht bald was tut wird auch wieder mehr gepflegt werden.

Neue Sachen an der Platte, hört sich auch gut an. ab Januar ist wieder mehr Zeit. Hoffe das ich das dann finde oder mir mal jemand zeigt. denke da findet sich eine Lösung.


----------



## FoxFreerider (6. Dezember 2014)

Hab selbst noch nicht alles entdeckt aber das sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, mit Wallride, Teilweise teilende Streckenabschnitte für variable Fahrstils, Kicker und sogar ein ganz netter Sprung. Falls es sich anbietet können wir dir das sicher mal zeigen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. Dezember 2014)

FoxFreerider schrieb:


> Hab selbst noch nicht alles entdeckt aber das sieht echt nicht schlecht aus, mit Wallride, Teilweise teilende Streckenabschnitte für variable Fahrstils, Kicker und sogar ein ganz netter Sprung. Falls es sich anbietet können wir dir das sicher mal zeigen




Sehr gerne. Bin im Moment noch am renovieren aber das Ende ist absehbar. 2 Wohnungen neu machen nervt.

Melde mich die Tage mal per pn


----------



## BlackKnight29 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke auch, dass sich aus dem aktuellen Potential rund um die Platte, ausgehend der hohen Wurzel, etwas flowiges und technisch anspruchsvolles ausbauen lässt, je nach persönlichem Geschmack, mit Trail-Sektoren von über 3km Länge...


----------



## Micha-L (7. Dezember 2014)

(Leicht)-OT: Wieso die letzten Jahre so viel mehr Holz "geerntet" wird:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...rennt-zuviel-holz-aus-dem-wald-a-1002063.html


----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Dezember 2014)

Nur einer der Gründe..., der andere ist, dass deutsches Holz auf fernöstlichen Märkten viel Geld einbringt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Dezember 2014)

Zum Titelthema:
Was die Genehmigung betrifft fehlt wohl nur noch eine Unterschrift!

Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk wäre ja schön


----------



## FoxFreerider (10. Dezember 2014)

Sehr fein, freue mich schon riesig aufs gemeinsame bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanon (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Gibt's Neuigkeiten???
Gruss


----------



## raschaa (26. Februar 2015)

Ich zitiere mal aus unserem internen Forum:



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> So,
> Der Termin heute ist aus meiner Sicht sehr gut verlaufen. Bei der Streckenbegehung waren diesmal dabei:
> 
> Karsten Schütze und Claus Wilhelmi vom Sportamt
> ...


----------



## Maffe (26. Februar 2015)

Ist es beabsichtigt. dass das Zitat nicht für jeden aufklappbar ist (fehlende Rechte)?


----------



## uwe50 (26. Februar 2015)

Maffe schrieb:


> Ist es beabsichtigt. dass das Zitat nicht für jeden aufklappbar ist (fehlende Rechte)?



Probiers mal mit dem Chrome Browser (funktioniert bei mir)


----------



## raschaa (26. Februar 2015)

Hmmm, ka warum das so ist....

So,
Der Termin heute ist aus meiner Sicht sehr gut verlaufen. Bei der Streckenbegehung waren diesmal dabei:

Karsten Schütze und Claus Wilhelmi vom Sportamt
Eine Frau aus der Rechtsabteilung
Frau Rippelbeck mit den beiden Revierförstern 
Oli und ich

Änderungen an der Strecke gab es keine, auch sonst würde nichts beanstandet. Einige Bäume müssen Pflegemaßnahmen unterzogen oder aus Sicherheitsgründen gefällt werden.

Nun wird noch mal eine genaue Karte und ein Protokoll erstellt. Das fertigt ein externer Gutachter an. Das geht dann noch mal an den RP. Ansonsten scheint nichts mehr zu fehlen.

Den Vertrag will man diese Woche aufsetzen und dann intern zwischen Sport- und Forstamt abstimmen. Dann soll er uns vorgelegt werden.

Ich denke das sieht alles ganz gut aus


----------



## nanon (26. Februar 2015)

Ich muss mal an dieser Stelle was los werden.
Jungs vielen Dank für euern unermüdlichen Einsatz.
Das ganze zieht sich wie ein verdammt grosser Kaugummi doch ihr verliert nicht die Geduld und kämpft ständig weiter für unsere Interessen.
Ich bin mir sicher das ihr demnächst die Früchte eurer Arbeit ernten werdet.
Also tausend Dank.
Macht weiter so......


----------



## raschaa (26. Februar 2015)

danke...

ich habe teils schon mit geballten fäusten streckenbegehungen mit den ganzen behördlern gemacht oder in irgendwelchen politischen gremien gesessen 

...und ich habe nur einen bruchteil von dem geleistet was unser vorsitzender der @Sepprheingauner alles gewuppt hat


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. März 2015)

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/sp...inbike-strecke-in-der-zielkurve_15049448.htm#

Mountainbike-Strecke in der Zielkurve
Von Rolf Lehmann
NACHGEFRAGT Letztes Amtsjahr für Johann Ratay

WIESBADEN - Wenn Johann Ratay am Ende doch noch von einem „harmonischen Verlauf“ sprach, den die Jahreshauptversammlung des Radsportbezirks Nassau genommen habe, dann war dies im Vorfeld so nicht zu erwarten gewesen. Der seit Jahren schwelende Brandherd: die nach wie vor ausstehende Ausweisung einer offiziellen Mountainbike-Strecke im Wiesbadener Stadtwald.



Die geladenen Vertreter von Politik und Verwaltung waren diesmal allerdings nicht mit leeren Händen in die Sporthalle der TSG Sonnenberg gekommen. „Sowohl der Sportausschuss-Vorsitzende Michael David als auch Sportamtschef Karsten Schütze haben unisono versichert, dass wir uns in der Zielkurve befinden“, berichtet ein sichtlich erleichterter Bezirksvorsitzender. Was noch fehle, sei lediglich die Unterschrift des Regierungspräsidenten unter das abgeschlossene Genehmigungsverfahren.

Über 200 Neuanmeldungen

Damit verspricht ein Dauerkonflikt, doch noch einen für alle Beteiligten vertretbaren Ausgang zu finden. „Allein in den vergangenen zwölf Monaten konnten wir über 200 Neuanmeldungen verzeichnen, die unseren Weg mitgehen wollen“, sagt Ratay. Das erfolgsversprechende Nachwuchs-Konzept des Bezirks: Mehr und mehr weg von der Straße, hin zum Outdoor-Sport auf kontrollierten, sicheren Strecken.

Aber nicht nur Neueinsteiger, vor allem heimische Spitzenfahrer, die auch im abgelaufenen Jahr einmal mehr ihre Klasse unter Beweis gestellt haben, sollen durch die Ausweisung einer eigenen Mountainbike-Strecke endlich eine legale Trainingsmöglichkeit vorfinden, ohne im ständigen Konflikt mit Förstern und Spaziergängern leben zu müssen. „Statt wild durch die Gegend zu rasen und damit nicht nur die eigene Sicherheit aufs Spiel zu setzen, ging es uns in erster Linie immer um ein friedliches Nebeneinander“, sagt Ratay, der selbst vom Hallenradsport kommt, die Zukunft der Pedaltreter aber im Mountainbikebereich sieht: „Niemand kann heute mehr mit gutem Gewissen Kinder zum Training auf hoffnungslos überfüllte Straßen schicken.“

Nur Lippenbekenntnisse

Bis zu den nächsten Wahlen im kommenden Jahr wird sich der Bezirk Nassau allerdings nach einem neuen Vorsitzenden umsehen müssen. „2016 werde ich nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen“, erklärte ein amtsmüder Ratay, bei dem nicht zuletzt die jahrelangen Querelen um die auch für nichtvereinsgebundene Fahrer offene Mountainbike-Strecke Spuren hinterlassen haben. „Trotz aller Lippenbekenntnisse seitens der Politik wir es immer schwerer, die Arbeit im Ehrenamt gewissenhaft auszuüben und dabei gegenüber den Mitgliedern auch noch glaubhaft zu bleiben“.


----------



## hirrsson (22. März 2015)

Wo kommt jetzt der trail hin? Platte oder Schläferskopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. März 2015)

SK


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. März 2015)

Von der Platte läuft doch bereits ein recht brauchbarer Flowtrail runter Richtung Goldsteintal bzw Neroberg.
Weiß nur net, ob dieser legal, illegal oder egal ist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (22. März 2015)

Kurze Frage. 
Sagen wir mal die Unterschrift vom RP dauert 4-5 Monate. 
Fängt der Forst dann an Sicherungsarbeiten (Fällungen usw. ) zu machen oder erfolgt das bis dahin? 

Danke


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2015)

Seid Anfang der Woche liegt uns übrigens ein Vertragsentwurf zur Strecke in Wiesbaden vor. Es gibt noch ein paar kleine Diskussionspunkte, aber immerhin! Endlich gehts voran 

Das in den Händen zu halten, ist ein seeeehr gutes Gefühl


----------



## hirrsson (27. März 2015)

Cool.. Von gespannt was rauskommt (und wann) 

Wird eine gute Ergänzung zu die Platte trails!!


----------



## a.nienie (27. März 2015)

Sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. März 2015)

...summt leise die Melodie von "the final countdown".


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. April 2015)

Wäre echt gut, wenn das was werden würde...
Guter Nebeneffekt: Es könnten (müssten?) Warnschilder aufgestellt werden. Ich war letzte Woche 3x oben und fast jedes Mal waren da Wanderer unterwegs. Manche mit der größten Selbstverständlichkeit der Welt die Anlieger hochgekraxelt. Auf jedem anderen Waldweg rechne ich ja damit dass jmd kommen kann, aber doch nicht dort.


----------



## Abbuzze (22. Mai 2015)

Gibt's irgendwas neues? Wann wird gebaut?


----------



## Wissbadener (30. Mai 2015)

Heute staunte ich nicht schlecht, als ich in der Sonderausgabe "Für Neubürger - 5.Auflage 2015/2016" des Wiesbadener Kuriers den beiliegenden Artikel las. Seit wann haben wir denn in Wiesbaden eine Mountainbikestrecke zwischen Platte und Neroberg? Ist die Zeitung dem aktuellen Genehmigungsstand voraus?


----------



## Maffe (30. Mai 2015)

Das ist noch der alte Planungsstand, bevor auf den Standort Schläferskopf umgeschwenkt wurde. Die Strecke an der Platte war ja bereits genehmigt, als der attraktivere Standort am SK doch konsensfähig wurde. Die Info ist also nicht der Zeit voraus, sondern veraltet.


----------



## Maffe (30. Mai 2015)

Relevanter Beitrag dazu:



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das Gespräch mit UNB, Stadtforst, RP, Hessenwasser und dem Sportamt ist sehr positiv verlaufen!
> 
> Wir haben einen neuen Streckenvorschlag am Schläferskopf in Wiesbaden erarbeitet.
> Der Schläferskopf ist seit über 12 Jahren bekannt als nicht genehmigter Hotspot.
> ...


----------



## Wissbadener (31. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist doch: haben wir denn nun eine legale MTB-Strecke an der Platte oder nicht? Soweit mir bekannt ist nicht. Der Artikel in der Sonderausgabe des WK für Auswärtige und Neubürger klingt halt so als wäre die Strecke legal.


----------



## raschaa (31. Mai 2015)

Nöp... da ist nix legal... ausser da hat jemand in kürzester zeit etwas außerhalb der öffentlichkeit geschafft wofür wir schon seit über 6 jahre kämpfen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. August 2015)

Nach langem Warten kann es nun endlich losgehen!

Uns liegen nun die Genehmigung des Regierungspräsidenten in Darmstadt (Ausnahmegenehmigung aufgrund des Wassserschutz- und FFH-Gebietes), sowie der Nutzungsvertrag der Stadt Wiesbaden vor. Dieser wird nächste Woche durch den OB unterschrieben, dazu wird es am Donnerstag einen förmlichen und pressewirksamen Spatenstich geben!  

Mit der Genehmigung sind natürlich auch Auflagen, vor allem im Bezug auf Wasserschutz, Nutzungszeiten (nicht Nachts oder in der Dämmerung fahren), sowie Versicherungs- und Baumpflege Maßnahmen verbunden. Finanziell natürlich auch ein dicker Brocken für uns als Verein, aber wir sind uns sicher, dass wir das gut hinbekommen werden. Unterstützer, Helfer, großzügige Finanzspritzen (  ) sind immer herzlich willkommen. 

Die Strecke wird eine durch uns als Verein geführte und betriebe Anlage, die allen Bikern zur Nutzung zur Verfügung steht. 

Bis zum eigentlichen Baustart haben wir noch vorbereitende und organisatorische Aufgaben zu erledigen und gewissen Ämtern und Instituionen mit einer Frist den Baustart anzukündigen. News folgen


----------



## Flo17 (20. August 2015)

Klasse langer Atem zahlt sich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (20. August 2015)

Unglaublichdas sind ja mal geile news. Hut ab Sepp


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. August 2015)

Super,  danke für das Engagement


----------



## hallotv (21. August 2015)

Gratulation,
und danke! Ab Ende September tue ich da gerne `was, vielleicht findet sich auch noch eine Mark oder so...
Hoffe, der Spatenstich hat stattgefunden und war gut.


----------



## raschaa (21. August 2015)

Spatenstich ist nächste Woche...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. August 2015)

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass man die Strecke dann fahren darf ohnevon der Polizei angehalten zu werden? ;P


----------



## DermitdemE (21. August 2015)

Super Sache... Genau vor der Tür... Wenn es los geht bin ich bei dem ein oder anderen Bautag mit dabei.


----------



## FoxFreerider (21. August 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls hochmotiviert, dann kann ich mich vor Ort auch endlich beim Verein anmelden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2015)

Das klingt gut Leute, schön, dass ihr motiviert seid 

Der Spatenstich wird noch diese Woche stattfinden, wobei es sich dabei um einen pressewirksamen Beginn handelt und nicht den Beginn der eigentlichen Bauarbeiten darstellt. Bevor wir richtig loslegen, müssen wir den Behörden noch den Baubeginn mit einer 2 Wochen Frist anzeigen und während dessen noch einiges organisieren. Man unterschätzt schnell, wieviel Arbeit an sowas dran hängt.

Die Genehmigung der Strecke wird übrigens auf 3 Jahre befristet erteilt. Währenddessen wird beobachtet, wie dass alles rund um die Stecke funkioniert (Müll, sonstiger Ärger, Eingriff in die Natur etc.) und vor allem wie sich das Thema "illegales Bauen und illegales Fahren" im Stadtwald in dieser Zeit so entwickelt. Ziel ist es mit der Strecke einen Kanalisierungseffekt zu erreichen und damit zu vermeiden, dass es im Stadtwald in markantem Umfang illegale Strecken mit Sprüngen/Bauwerken gibt.

Die Strecke wird übrigens nicht deckungsgleich mit der illagelen Strecke sein. Man wird z. B. nicht mehr an der Fasanerie rauskommen (dort gibt es viele Familien mit kleinen Kindern, am Wochenende ist dort ohnehin die Hölle los, es gibt dort einen Waldkindergarten und Wasserschutzgebiet Zone 1 - also genug plausible Gründe um die Strecke dort nicht enden zu lassen). Statt dessen endet die neue Strecke bei den Schräbergärten am "Stollenweg". 

Es gibt diese Strecke noch nicht und man wird in der Bauzeit dort auch nicht fahren können. Das bitte schon mal beachten und respektieren.
Die alte Strecke ist illegal und wird nur auf wenigen Abschnitten mitgenutzt, der Rest wird still gelegt und versperrt.

Gestern hatten wir dazu eine interne Mitgliederversammlung, bei der der aktuelle Stand vorgestellt wurde.
Wir sind uns einig: Die Strecke wird besser, als die illegalen Versionen vorher 

Sicher werden wir dazu in der nächsten Zeit auch noch eine öffentliche Veranstaltung zur Information rund um das Projekt organisieren.


----------



## take2ya (27. August 2015)

ich bin sehr gespannt, FFH bringt es praktisch stündlich im Radio, Thema Spatenstich und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. August 2015)

Cool!
Da kommt heute noch mehr  Hab noch ein kurzes Inteview geben dürfen.


----------



## raschaa (27. August 2015)

Sooo, heute war großes Vertrags-Unterschreiben und Spatenstich am SK


----------



## DermitdemE (27. August 2015)

take2ya schrieb:


> ich bin sehr gespannt, FFH bringt es praktisch stündlich im Radio, Thema Spatenstich und so


Ohhhh... Da hab ich gar nix gehört...


----------



## raschaa (28. August 2015)

http://www.wiesbaden.de/medien/bildergalerien/2015/2015-08-27-mountainbike-strecke.php


----------



## Morti (28. August 2015)

Hallo Jungs,

ich gratuliere Euch herzlich! Nach so vielen Jahren geht der Traum nun endlich in Erfüllung...
Meinen größten Respekt an Sepp und auch an alle Anderen, die Ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet haben.
Gute Sache!
Viele Grüße
Andi


----------



## raschaa (28. August 2015)

Danke Andi!
Freue mich, dass Du im Geiste noch bei uns bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. August 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch , ihr habt lange dafür gekämpft. 10 für euch.
Gruß Gerdi .
Ebenso von den restlichen HD-Freeridern.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. September 2015)

Den Vertrag habe ich heute mit allen Unterschriften per Post zugeschickt bekommen 





Presseberichte gibt es auch wieder zahlreiche:

http://www.wiesbaden.de/medien/bildergalerien/2015/2015-08-27-mountainbike-strecke.php

http://www.wiesbaden.de/medien/rath...eshauptstadt_Wiesbaden/141010100000232719.php

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...en-downhill-strecke-in-wiesbaden_16074740.htm


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2015)

Fühlt sich ungefähr so an:






Hammermäßig geil - so happy


----------



## Quiesel (2. September 2015)

Im Aarboten heißt der Titel legal mit Tempo 80 durch den Wald 
Wer am SK Tempo 80 auf der DH fährt bekommt ne Kiste Bier von mir


----------



## raschaa (2. September 2015)

ich leg eine weitere drauf


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. September 2015)

Morti schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich gratuliere Euch herzlich! Nach so vielen Jahren geht der Traum nun endlich in Erfüllung...
> Meinen größten Respekt an Sepp und auch an alle Anderen, die Ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet haben.
> ...


Danke Andi!! Das freut mich riesig, dass du dich hier meldest  
Hoffe wir sehen uns beim Streckenbau mal und können mal quatschen!! 
Du hast auch einen großen Beitrag dazu geleistet, dass die Strecke nun endlich kommt!


----------



## Otterauge (7. September 2015)

Sehr schön, viel Erfolg beim bauen, lass mich sicher auch mal sehen


----------



## lala_dubbe (17. September 2015)

es scheint so als bliebe mir keine andere wahl als eurem verein bei zu treten. da ich eher keine zeit zum helfen habe und nicht "nur" kapott fahren will kann ich vielleicht so einen kleinen beitrag leisten. mitte oktober bekommt ihr meinen antrag. danke für das engagement und die hartnäckigkeit.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (8. Oktober 2015)

gibts hier schon was neues? und infos zur geplanten strecke etc? grüße


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind gerade dabei Baumaterialien (Holz, Steine, Schotter etc ) und Werkzeuge zu organisieren. 
Dazu brauchen wir zum Teil Nachweise und Freigaben. 

Denke am nächsten WE (nicht das kommende) wird es den ersten großen öffentlichen Baueinsatz geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (8. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar! Gibt es denn schon konkrete Pläne zum Streckenbau? Also was für features usw... wieviel hm hat das Ganze eigtl und kann man gut mit dem enduro hoch treten neben den strecken?

gruss
michael


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt einen sehr konkreten Bauplan, den wir eingereicht haben. Der ist Genehmigungsgrundlage, d. h. auch, wir müssen uns daran halten. Natürlich ist der nicht auf den Meter genau.

Berghoch werden wir auch ne Route ausschildern, die man sehr gut hochpedallieren kann (schätze ca. 20 min ist man wieder oben). Es wird zahlreiche Sprünge und Gaps geben, mal größer, mal kleiner, so dass sich jeder was raussuchen kann. Aber auch die Chickenways werden interessant gestaltet, die vergessen wir nicht  Auch ohne die Elemente wird das ne knackige Endurostrecke 
Oben ist es schon echt sehr steil und felsig. Unten hat es dann noch ein leichtes Gefälle, mehr mit Erdboden... das wird schon abwechslungsreich! Ca. 190 Höhenmeter insgesamt, auf ca. 1,4 km verteilt.

Gesamtstrecke:




Detailkarte bergab:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2015)

Oben wird schon echt steil und steinig, wie man hier sieht:





*Bitte aber unbedingt beachten: Die Strecke ist gesperrt und darf bis zur Eröffnung nicht befahren werden!! Bitte respektieren.*


----------



## cheerio123 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ab wann kann man mit helfen ?


----------



## mitchdreizwei (8. Oktober 2015)

super danke für die ausführliche info!! sieht sehr vielversprechend aus! steine, steil, sprünge.... da muss ich wohl öfter richtung wiesbaden aufbrechen )


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2015)

cheerio123 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man mit helfen ?


Dazu muss man vor allen Dingen erstmal lesen können, siehe Post #577


----------



## FR-Oli (14. Oktober 2015)

Endlich ist es soweit 
Am kommenden Samstag den *17.10.2015* findet der *1. Offizielle Bautag* am Schläferskopf statt.
Treffpunkt *09:30 Uhr* auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Restaurant oben auf dem Schläferskopf.
Jeder der Lust und Spaß daran hat den Bau der Strecke zu unterstützen ist herzlich eingeladen dies zu tun.
Wir freuen uns auf einen ersten gemeinsamen Bautag mit euch


----------



## sued893 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hi leute coole sache das ihr es mittlerweile gepackt habt.
  Ich will aufjedenfall kommen,  allerdings ist für mich ist 0930 recht sportlich an einem Samstag, ich hoffe mal ihr habt nichts gegen Nachzügler. 
Soll man irgendwas mitbringen, was für arbeiten sind denn geplant?


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Oktober 2015)

sued893 schrieb:


> Hi leute coole sache das ihr es mittlerweile gepackt habt.
> Ich will aufjedenfall kommen,  allerdings ist für mich ist 0930 recht sportlich an einem Samstag, ich hoffe mal ihr habt nichts gegen Nachzügler.
> Soll man irgendwas mitbringen, was für arbeiten sind denn geplant?


Du kannst auch gerne nachkommen. Das ist gar kein Problem.
Mitzubringen ist nur Verpflegung für Dich selbst und gute Laune. Hauptsächlich fangen wir mit den kleineren Sachen an. Holz und Steine müssen her damit die ersten Anliger entstehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (15. Oktober 2015)

Dann bleibt der Bagger daheim

Ich hoff es schneit nicht nochmal.

Anfahrt auf den Parkplatz geht über die Aarstraße oder?


----------



## FR-Oli (15. Oktober 2015)

ja genau


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Oktober 2015)

Heute kam die erste Lieferung Schotter für Sprünge und Anlieger 

Werkzeug ist auch da!

Anhang anzeigen 428779 Anhang anzeigen 428780


----------



## FR-Oli (20. Oktober 2015)

da das kommende Wochenende noch kein Holz zur Verfügung stehen wird, werden wir keinen Bautag ausrichten.
Ich melde mich wieder wenn es weiter geht


----------



## FR-Oli (26. Oktober 2015)

Leider mussten wir feststellen das die Absperrung und die darauf gelegten Stämme an einem neu gebauten Sprung im Streckenabschnitt 2 entfernt wurden 
DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!!!!!
Was zur Hölle fällt demjenigen oder derjenigen ein???
1. Eine oder sogar meherere Absperrbänder bedeuten das dier Strecke nicht befahren werden darf. Schlimm genug das es trotzdem gemacht wird, aber wenn neu gebaute Sprünge abgesperrt sind und zugelegt hat das einen Grund!
2. Das absperren der Sprünge hat mehrere Gründe.... aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen soll die Strecke nicht befahren werden. Das ist eine Bedingung für den Bau und dem Betrieb der offiziellen Strecke. Wenn dort was passiert aus welchen Gründern auch immer, ist der Bau der Strecke in Gefahr und die ganze Arbeit war umsonst!!!
Dazu kommt das der Sprung noch nicht einmal fertig war und auch nicht hält!!!!!!!!!!!
Es ist gefährlich und ihr ZERSTÖRT UNSERE ARBEIT!!!!
Was soll das?????????
Wir bauen diese Strecke ehrenamtlich und natürlich in unserer Freizeit und da finde ich ein solches Vorgehen eine absolute Frechheit und eine Respektlosigkeit!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir bauen hier für JEDERMANN!!!

Daher bitte ich jeden der solch eine Tat beobachtet denjenigen oder diejenige über die Konsequenzen eines solchen Handels aufzuklären.
Mit solchen Aktionen wird die Zulassung der offiziellen Strecke gefährdet!!!

Wenn wir jemanden bei der Zerstörung erwischen sollten oder herausfinden werdies war, wird dies Konsequenzen haben!!!

Also bitte haltet euch an die Absperrungen und helft oder und unterstützt uns für dieses gemeinsame Ziel... eine OFFIZIELLE MOUNTAINBIKE STRECKE


----------



## Matze1983 (26. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man am Start einen Aushang machen?
Ist ja sicher nicht jeder, der potenziell da fährt auch hier im Forum geschweige denn in diesem Faden unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja die sind leider noch in Arbeit. Kommen aber die Tage.
Aber es sollte auch ohne Aushang klar sein was ein rot / weißes Flatterband quer über einen Weg oder Sprung zu bedeuten hat


----------



## raschaa (26. Oktober 2015)

rot/weißes Flatterband.... Pffffttt... wir mountainbiker sind doch outlaws... was interessiert uns Flatterband?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (29. Oktober 2015)

wird samstag wieder gebuddelt?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Oktober 2015)

Diesen Samstag wird es wohl noch nichts. Wir warten noch (immer noch) auf die Lieferung der Holzpfosten. Die brauchen wir um das Holz an Sprüngen und Anliegern aufzustapeln und zu verschrauben. Dagegen können dann erst Schotter und Steine angefüllt werden. 
Die finale Freigabe für die Holzstämme haben wir auch noch nicht. 

Ggf. spontan, wenn die Lieferung noch klappt! Werden in dem Fall berichten.


----------



## Waldtaenzer (29. Oktober 2015)

habt ihr noch bedarf an holz? ein bike-kumpel von mir ist zimmermann und hat immer viel holz vor der hütte ;-) bei bedarf PN


----------



## FR-Oli (4. November 2015)

Am Samstag geht's endlich weiter 
10:00 Uhr Parkplatz vor dem Restaurant.
Jede Hilfe ist herzlich willkommen


----------



## Waldtaenzer (7. November 2015)

Oli, ich hätte Bretter für den drop im ersten abschnitt, könnte sie ev. nächsten samstag mitbringen

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## raschaa (8. November 2015)

Waldtaenzer schrieb:


> Oli, ich hätte Bretter für den drop im ersten abschnitt, könnte sie ev. nächsten samstag mitbringen
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas



Besser du schreibst das im Internen Forum

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ag-downhillstrecke-wiesbaden.667140/


----------



## Waldtaenzer (8. November 2015)

hab da keine benutzerrechte


----------



## FR-Oli (10. November 2015)

*Nächster Bautag:*
*Samstag 14.11.2015* um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Waldrestaurant Schläferskopf 
Wir freuen uns auf eine zahlreiche Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mophi (10. November 2015)

Ich würde euch gerne mal zur Hand gehen, leider kann ich samstags relativ selten. Plant ihr in Zukunft auch mal sonntags an der Strecke zu bauen?
Ansonsten finde ich es übrigens echt Klasse, was ihr bis hierhin schon auf die Beine gestellt habt!!!


----------



## raschaa (10. November 2015)

Ich bin zwar nicht im Orga-Team, das leitet der @FR-Oli , aber ich denke Sonntags ist schwierig. Der SK ist ein Naherholungsgebiet und da noch am Sonntag zu buddeln wäre vielleicht etwas viel des Guten....


----------



## navarin (10. November 2015)

Wir brauchen freitags zwischen ca 10 und 13 Uhr Unterstützung beim Holz sägen und anliefern. Ihr müsstet nur ein bisschen schleppen helfen. Wäre super wenn sich dafür noch 2 Leute finden würden, damit Samstag direkt losgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. November 2015)

FR-Oli schrieb:


> *Nächster Bautag:*
> *Samstag 14.11.2015* um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Waldrestaurant Schläferskopf
> Wir freuen uns auf eine zahlreiche Unterstützung



Erinnerung!!

Morgen bauen wir wieder fleißig weiter. Wir freuen uns über fleißige Helfer!!

Wir sind diesmal mit einem Hänger zusätzlich am Start, heute wird schon Holz auf Länge geschnitten, Schotter ist vor Ort und Holzpfosten und Werkzeug ist auch da! 
Ich bin diesmal auch endlich am Start. 

Wir wollen einiges bewegen, aber dabei vor allem auch Spaß am bauen haben, schließlich ist das was ganz besonderes endlich die legale Strecke bauen zu dürfen! 

Denke wir haben optimales Bauwetter, freuen uns!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. November 2015)

Gestern war ein super Bautag!! Hat viel Spaß gemacht und wir sind gut voran gekommen. Wetter war optimal, Holz und Baumaterial war vor Ort und wurde Ruck zuck eingebaut. Man sieht jetzt schon ordentlich was und was man sieht wird geil!!! 
Danke an alle fleißigen Helfer!!

Danke Eve, für die coolen Fotos!


----------



## DermitdemE (15. November 2015)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Danke Eve, für die coolen Fotos!


Wo kann man die Fotos sehen?


----------



## MrsBergamont (15. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen hier eine Auswahl der Fotos von gestern:


----------



## MrsBergamont (15. November 2015)

Und noch eine weitere Runde Fotos von gestern:


----------



## Dave 007 (15. November 2015)

noch ein paar Bilder vom Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (15. November 2015)

Top Arbeit


----------



## dario88 (15. November 2015)

sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## FR-Oli (16. November 2015)

Andi da wären auch nen paar Arbeiten für dich dabei


----------



## Otterauge (16. November 2015)

Sa. vermutlich letztes mal vorerst MX gefahren, jetzt könnte ich helfen ab Sa....


----------



## FR-Oli (16. November 2015)

sau gut


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (16. November 2015)

Oh ja. Die Stämme warten nur auf Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (16. November 2015)

Nee da pass ich lieber mit meiner platten Bandscheibe


----------



## FR-Oli (18. November 2015)

Am kommenden Samstag den *21.11.2015* wird *kein* offizieller *Bautag* stattfinden.
Der nächste offizielle Bautag wird dann wieder in zwei Wochen am Samstag den 28.11.2015 stattfinden. Dazu gibt's dann aber nochmal ne Erinnerung


----------



## Murph (18. November 2015)

Wenn ich mir so die Fotos anguck........ich glaub ihr nehmt alle Drogen. 
Die Dinger sind zumindest für mich jetzt schon zu hoch,weit oder wie auch immer.


----------



## FR-Oli (18. November 2015)

*ACHTUNG!!!!
am Freitag ist Treibjagd zwischen 9:00 und 13:00 Uhr am Schläferskopf im Bereich unserer Strecke!!!!
Es herrscht absolutes Verbot sich auf der Strecke oder im Wald dort aufzuhalten!!!*


----------



## raschaa (18. November 2015)

Murph schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Fotos anguck........ich glaub ihr nehmt alle Drogen.
> Die Dinger sind zumindest für mich jetzt schon zu hoch,weit oder wie auch immer.



Jepp, alles Adrenalin Junkies... 
Keine Angst, die "dicken Dinger" werden zu erst gebaut, die ein-/aufsteiger Sachen kommen danach.


----------



## MrsBergamont (22. November 2015)

Neue Bilder vom Bau:


----------



## FR-Oli (24. November 2015)

Nächster Bautag:
*Samstag 28.11.2015* um 10 Uhr Parkplatz Waldrestaurant Schläferskopf 
Wir freuen uns auf eine zahlreiche Unterstützung


----------



## jaws90 (29. November 2015)

Servus, wer hatte denn gestern mit dem Pritschenwqgen geholfen? Du hast noch meinen dolmar Karton im Auto, in dem auch ein steiggurt liegt liegt, den ich gerne wieder hätte, evt könnte sich der Fahrer kurz per pm melden


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. November 2015)

Hallo Bikegemeinde,

der Streckenbau schreitet gut voran, man sieht schon ordentlich was - es wächst 

Allerdings steht auch der Winter vor der Tür und wir müssen sehen, wie lange wir noch was machen können, bevor Schnee liegt oder der Frost kommt.

Wie wir noch in der Genehmigungsphase waren, gab es hier im Forum zahlreiche Bekundungen zur Mithilfe, daran will ich nun hiermit anknüpfen und mal dran erinnern 

Hilfe können wir gut gebrauchen, es ist noch zahlreiches zu tun (ja, es ist anstrengend und man wird auch dreckig!) - aber die Strecke baut sich nicht von alleine.

Dringend benötigt werden Fahrer mit Auto und Anhänger zum kontinuierlichen Transport von Holz und Schotter!! Kann das jemand, hat das jemand?

Wenn ja, bitte Rückmeldung hier oder per PM (Nummernschilder müssen wir vorab dem Forst durchgeben, damit wir ganz legal in den Wald dürfen!)


----------



## FR-Oli (8. Dezember 2015)

Nächster Bautag: *Samstag der 12.12.2015*.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Parkplatz um *10:00 Uhr*.

_Wichtig! Bildet bitte Fahrgemeinschaften und parkt nicht am Restaurant sondern an der Einfahrt zum Schläferskopf!_

_Vielen Dank 
*PS: Auto's mit Anhängerkupplung und Anhänger sind sehr willkommen * _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Oli (21. Dezember 2015)

Nächster Bautag ist Samstag der 9.01.2016 Um 10 uhr.


Frohes Fest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr euch allen!


----------



## MrsBergamont (10. Januar 2016)

Neueste Bilder vom Bau:


----------



## FR-Oli (12. Januar 2016)

Nächster Bautag: *Samstag der 16.01.2016*.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Parkplatz um *10:00 Uhr*.

_Wichtig! Bildet bitte Fahrgemeinschaften und parkt nicht am Restaurant sondern an der Einfahrt zum Schläferskopf!_


----------



## FR-Oli (19. Januar 2016)

Nächster Bautag: *Samstag der 23.01.2016*.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Parkplatz um *10:00 Uhr*.

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen.

_Wichtig! Bildet bitte Fahrgemeinschaften und parkt nicht am Restaurant sondern an der Einfahrt zum Schläferskopf!_


----------



## MrsBergamont (19. Januar 2016)

Diesmal kann ich wahrscheinich nicht mit bauen. Komme dann übernächstes Mal wieder


----------



## FR-Oli (25. Januar 2016)

Nächster Bautag: *Samstag der 30.01.2016*.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Parkplatz um *10:00 Uhr*.

Jede Hilfe ist willkommen 

_Wichtig! Bildet bitte Fahrgemeinschaften und parkt nicht am Restaurant sondern an der Einfahrt zum Schläferskopf!_


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2016)

*Wir suchen noch Helfer und Unterstützer für die Strecke in Wiesbaden!!*

Am kommenden Samstag 06.02.2016 wird wieder gebaut, um Punkt 10:00 Uhr geht's los!
Werkzeug ist in ausreichender Menge vorhanden, wir haben Getränke und Brötchen vor Ort. 
Was wir brauchen sind fleissige Helfer und sehr gerne auch Leute mit Hänger oder Transportmöglichkeit. 
Legale Strecken kann man nicht alle Tage bauen  das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen 

WO? Einfach bei google.de/maps "Schläferskopf" eingeben. Oder noch mal hier schauen: http://www.schlaeferskopf-gold.de/aktionen/ und dann auf Karte klicken.
_Wichtig! Bildet bitte Fahrgemeinschaften und parkt nicht am Restaurant sondern an der Einfahrt zum Schläferskopf!_

Infos und Bilder: https://de-de.facebook.com/GravityPilots

Macht was für euren Sport!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag haben wir wieder schwer geschufftet und ordentlich was bewegt!!
War echt ein genialer Bautag am Samstag: Ca. 35 gut gelaunte Helfer und Helferinnen, die alle extrem flessig mit angepackt haben 
Ein genialer Tag 
Danke an alle die da waren!!











Kommenden Samstag geht's weiter!


----------



## Maffe (3. März 2016)

Hallo,

wird am kommenden Samstag (5.3.) gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (3. März 2016)

Maffe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird am kommenden Samstag (5.3.) gebaut?



Jap es wird gebaut, Treffpunkt ist 10:00Uhr oben 
am Restaurant Schläferskopf.


----------



## FR-Oli (4. März 2016)

Maffe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wird am kommenden Samstag (5.3.) gebaut?


als Ergänzung: wir bauen jeden Samstag und starten immer um 10:00 Uhr.
Wenn nicht gebaut wird, sagen wir hier ab


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2016)

Hi Tobi,

danke für deinen Input.
Wir haben ein sehr fittes, erfahrenes Bauteam und wie man sich vorstellen kann wurden diverse Bauoptionen bzw. -Vorgehensweisen diskutiert. Sehr intensiv 

Eins kann man sagen: Alle Meinungen sind nicht unter einen Hut zu bringen, und manche Erwägungen erfolgen auch im Sinne des Arbeitsaufwandes (höher geht theoretisch immer, mit mehr Manpower oder mehr Zeit).

Ich würde dich aber gerne mal zu einem Bautag - immer Samstag ab 10:00 - einladen. Ich denke man kann das nur vor Ort besprechen, das Forum ist dafür nicht unbedingt geeignet. Dann schauen wir was Sinn macht. Außerdem brauchen wir noch aktive Helfer 

Also, Bock? Wann?


----------



## raschaa (12. März 2016)

Ja,

da hatte ich eingegriffen... wer näheres wissen will PN oder einfach ignorieren
popcorn ist leer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> da hatte ich eingegriffen... wer näheres wissen will PN oder einfach ignorieren
> popcorn ist leer


 unnötig


----------



## raschaa (12. März 2016)

du bist nur sauer weil's kein popcorn mehr gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abbuzze (14. April 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
Wird es am Samstag zufällig nen Shuttle geben? Habt ihr grundsätzlich etwas geplant in diese Richtung?
Bin am 30.04. auf jeden Fall auch am Start

PS: Heute ist auch ein großer Bericht im Wiesbadener Tageblatt...


----------



## Matze1983 (14. April 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wie geil, dass das Ding eröffnet werden kann. Ich bin zwar nicht so der gravity-Fahrer, aber ich freu mich riesig für euch und die "Szene".
Riesen Respekt, dass ihr es durchgezogen habt, trotz all der Wirrungen.
Danke!


----------



## CYBO (14. April 2016)

Abbuzze schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Wird es am Samstag zufällig nen Shuttle geben? Habt ihr grundsätzlich etwas geplant in diese Richtung?
> Bin am 30.04. auf jeden Fall auch am Start
> 
> PS: Heute ist auch ein großer Bericht im Wiesbadener Tageblatt...


Ein Shuttle wird es nicht geben. Wir eröffenen ja ganz offiziell mit der Wiesbadener Prominenz wie Oberbürgermeister, Politik, Forst und Radsport etc.
Ich vermute das kommt nicht so gut an... easy starten es wird vermutlich schon so ziemlich voll.


----------



## DermitdemE (14. April 2016)

Sind doch bergauf nur ebbes über 2 km...


----------



## Abbuzze (14. April 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Sind doch bergauf nur ebbes über 2 km...



Die tun mit nem Downhiller aber auch weh...


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2016)

dann komm mit dem light enduro ;-)

war die tage an der strecke - nur gucken, nicht anfassen...
sieht geil aus, was ihr da hingezimmert habt - respekt!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Sind doch bergauf nur ebbes über 2 km...


 ...... 2000 m gehen..... und das in meinem Alter.


----------



## raschaa (18. April 2016)

heul nit gerti! ich bin auch da.... ausserdem wolltest du doch ein e-bike kaufen dachte ich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. April 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> heul nit gerti! ich bin auch da.... ausserdem wolltest du doch ein e-bike kaufen dachte ich


 ........... ssssschtt, nicht so laut, das muß nicht jeder wissen .....


----------



## raschaa (30. April 2016)

http://hessenschau.de/tv-sendung/video-15276.html

ab 12:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. April 2016)

.......... Polits ..........


----------



## raschaa (1. Mai 2016)

schon bitter wenn man als Nachrichtensprecherin der englischen Sprache nicht einigermaßen mächtig ist...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> schon bitter wenn man als Nachrichtensprecherin der englischen Sprache nicht einigermaßen mächtig ist...


Nun ja, sehen wir darüber hinweg.  
Der Bericht war die Hauptsache ....... und nein, du hast dich üüüberhaupt nicht verändert @raschaa .
Alles Gute und viel Spaß mit eurer Strecke.
Einen lieben Gruß von den HD-Freeridern und natürlich mir.


----------



## Sid211985 (4. Mai 2016)

Mosche
Ist morgen jemand auf der Strecke unterwegs?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Mai 2016)

Der @steep_deep ist glaube ich morgen da (ich glaube er wohnt am großen drop)


----------



## raschaa (4. Mai 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der @steep_deep ist glaube ich morgen da (ich glaube er wohnt am großen drop)


in der Höhle da drunter...


----------



## Sid211985 (4. Mai 2016)

Ja klasse, dann werd ich ihn Morgen früh zum Kaffeetrinken wachklingeln


----------



## picard (5. Mai 2016)

Hoffentlich geht es ihm wieder besser:
http://www.wiesbadenaktuell.de/nach...untainbiker-im-wiesbadener-wald-gerettet.html


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2016)

... bleibt leider nicht aus ...







Die strecke macht einen guten eindruck. Da steckt eine menge arbeit und hirnschmalz drinnen.

Danke nochmal an die jungs, die mir werkzeug liehen haben 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (5. Mai 2016)

Dann geht die Erstbefahrung mit CX an Andie. Bin heute Nachmittag 3x runter. Macht auch mit schmal und starr Spaß!


----------



## a.nienie (5. Mai 2016)

Hätteste mal was gesagt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## talybont (5. Mai 2016)

War heute morgen mit den Damen unterwegs und bin um eins spontan raus. Quasi den Rotz wegrollen.


----------



## picard (8. Mai 2016)

Auch von mir nochmal dickes Lob für die Strecke, solide gebaut und auch die einfacheren Linien sind schön und flowig zu fahren.


----------



## raschaa (8. Mai 2016)

Danke schön, das freut uns! Wir haben darauf geachtet, dass die "Chickenways" nicht einfach nur stumpfe Umfahrungen der großen Stunts sind sondern ihren eigenen Anspruch haben und möglichst flowig bleiben.


----------



## Sid211985 (8. Mai 2016)

Chickenway find ich total klasse, gut zum üben und man hat auch als nichtgeübter eine menge Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Mai 2016)

Danke für das tolle Feedback von euch!! Das freut uns


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2016)

Ich war Heute auch das erste Mal da. RESPEKT !!! Super Leistung. 

Ich werde zwar nie die schwarze Strecke fahren, aber blau und rot macht auch sehr viel Spaß. Ganz oben im ersten Abschnitt muß man aber echt aufpassen bei den ganzen Steinen. Besonders wenn es naß/feucht ist werden da einige auf die Nase fallen. Die untersten Abschnitte sind zum Teil schön flowig und für XC Fahrer genial.

Und daß der Trail fast an der Fasanerie endet und praktisch zum kühlen Blonden einlädt ist auch top 

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz großes Kompliment.


----------



## linkeklebe (8. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr wirklich klasse gemacht! Die Rote ist genau mein Ding!


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (9. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich war Heute auch das erste Mal da. RESPEKT !!! Super Leistung.
> 
> Ich werde zwar nie die schwarze Strecke fahren, aber blau und rot macht auch sehr viel Spaß. Ganz oben im ersten Abschnitt muß man aber echt aufpassen bei den ganzen Steinen. Besonders wenn es naß/feucht ist werden da einige auf die Nase fallen. Die untersten Abschnitte sind zum Teil schön flowig und für XC Fahrer genial.
> 
> ...


 
D.h. ich kann mich da auch mal runter trauen?
War Samstag übrigens mit Paula Newby-Fraser biken... Einfach zufällig im Theißtal getroffen. Die hat 2x öfter den Ironman Hawaii als der Lance die Tour gewonnen...


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2016)

Du bist mit dem Fully eh schneller als ich mit dem Plastikhobel...aber auch damit geht es ganz gut.

Ui, die Dame war bestimmt sehr flott, oder ?


----------



## crxtuner (9. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich war auch schon ein paar mal auf dem Trail, sehr gute Leistung die Ihr abgeliefert habt, hätte zwar lieber ein paar mehr steinfelder auf der schwarzen anstatt soviele Sprünge, aber ansonsten bin ich top zufrieden, vorallem die blaue und rote lassen sich zur Abwechslung auch sehr spaßig befahren. 
Leider bin ich das Roadgap noch nicht gesprungen, wird diese Woche aber noch kommen.
Wie hoch ist denn das Roadgap? UNd IM Vergleich der Holzdrop im 1.Abschnitt?


----------



## raschaa (9. Mai 2016)

Das mit den Steinen ist so'n Thema... wir hatten massive Auflagen bzgl. der verwendeten Materialien zu erfüllen also gab es nur Steine von vor Ort. Diese sind nicht gerade in großer Stückzahl und Größe dort vorhanden und mussten von Hand zusammengesucht und per Schubkarre gefahren werden. Das war für das vorhandene Steinfeld schon ein mittlerer Akt und hat schwer Körner gekostet. 

Das Roadgap hat eine Überhöhung von ca. 1,5m und ist eher easy (wenn man sich drüber traut^^). Der Drop ist nicht wesentlich höher ausser Du ziehst da voll ab....


----------



## Sid211985 (9. Mai 2016)

Also echt? Krasse sache das ihr die Steine zusammen sammeln musstet. Aber davon mal ab sehr gut gemacht.

Ich mag Steinpassagen persönlich nicht aber ich nehme es jedes mal als Herausforderung an


----------



## crxtuner (9. Mai 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> Das mit den Steinen ist so'n Thema... wir hatten massive Auflagen bzgl. der verwendeten Materialien zu erfüllen also gab es nur Steine von vor Ort. Diese sind nicht gerade in großer Stückzahl und Größe dort vorhanden und mussten von Hand zusammengesucht und per Schubkarre gefahren werden. Das war für das vorhandene Steinfeld schon ein mittlerer Akt und hat schwer Körner gekostet.
> 
> Das Roadgap hat eine Überhöhung von ca. 1,5m und ist eher easy (wenn man sich drüber traut^^). Der Drop ist nicht wesentlich höher ausser Du ziehst da voll ab....


Den Holzdrop bin ich ja schon gesprungen ist sehr angenehm gebaut und absolut einfach. Wenn das Roadgap wirklich nur 1,5m hoch ist frage ich mich warum ich nicht gleich gesprungen bin. 
Danke freue mich schon auf das Roadgap


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2016)

Ich finde Steinpassagen, also die kleinen fiesen 20x20cm, die mit der Spitze rausschauen, nicht so gut, weil sie den flow bremsen.
Mir erschließt es sich nicht warum man so etwas macht wenn dadurch die Speed ausgebremst wird. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so wichtig, es muß ja nicht mir, sondern der Mehrheit gefallen. Wenn andere daran Spaß haben sich da durch zu wurschteln ist es ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DermitdemE (9. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich finde Steinpassagen, also die kleinen fiesen 20x20cm, die mit der Spitze rausschauen, nicht so gut, weil sie den flow bremsen.
> Mir erschließt es sich nicht warum man so etwas macht wenn dadurch die Speed ausgebremst wird. Ist jetzt aber auch nicht so wichtig, es muß ja nicht mir, sondern der Mehrheit gefallen. Wenn andere daran Spaß haben sich da durch zu wurschteln ist es ok.



Du meinst die Steine im ersten Abschnitt, oder? Die sind dort natürlich gewachsen


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2016)

ja genau, die Steine am Anfang im ersten Abschnitt, die sind richtig fies.


----------



## Sid211985 (9. Mai 2016)

Ist es evt erlaubt noch eine Alternative Anbindung zu bauen?


----------



## DermitdemE (9. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> ja genau, die Steine am Anfang im ersten Abschnitt, die sind richtig fies.



Ja, da habe ich mir am Eröffnungstag auch einen Snakebite eingefahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2016)

Wir sind jetzt erstmal froh EINE fertige Strecke zu haben  Alternative Lines sind politisch nicht erwünscht, die Strecke sollte möglichst schmal sein, um den Eingriff in die Natur möglichst klein zu halten.
Es würde auch nicht viel bringen, da der Untergrund im oberen Bereich einfach sehr steinig ist, das wäre auch 50 m links oder rechts so. Unten ist es ja dafür weniger steinig, auch der Wald ist unten ganz anders... Die Natur lebt uns da ne breite Vielfalt vor - ich finde das machts Biken ja auch irgendwie aus.


----------



## talybont (10. Mai 2016)

Lasst die Strecke so wie sie ist, so ist sie nämlich richtig gut!


----------



## Sid211985 (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist wie mit den Frauen, jeder mag eine andere

Das wichtigste für mich ist das ich nur 20 min mit dem Auto zur Strecke habe. Wenn die Strecke am Feldberg fertig ist kann ich immer schön nach der Arbeit hinfahren


----------



## raschaa (10. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> ja genau, die Steine am Anfang im ersten Abschnitt, die sind richtig fies.


ich finde die geil


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Mai 2016)

DermitdemE schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich mir am Eröffnungstag auch einen Snakebite eingefahren.


 
Gibt es echt noch Leute die mit Schlauch unterwegs sind??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (10. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre auch mit schlauch


----------



## Quiesel (10. Mai 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Den Holzdrop bin ich ja schon gesprungen ist sehr angenehm gebaut und absolut einfach. Wenn das Roadgap wirklich nur 1,5m hoch ist frage ich mich warum ich nicht gleich gesprungen bin.
> Danke freue mich schon auf das Roadgap


@crxtuner: der roadgap ist aber schon nochmal anders zu fahren als der drop. Beim drop kann man ja wenig falsch machen. Beim Roadgap kann man durchaus auch zu langsam sein ...  und sei darauf gefasst, dass der anlieger schneller da ist, als du vielleicht erwartest.

Viel Erfolg bei der Erstbefahrung!


----------



## DermitdemE (10. Mai 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Gibt es echt noch Leute die mit Schlauch unterwegs sind??


Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber klar fahre ich mit Schlauch. Hatte an dem Tag nur etwas wenig Druck auf dem Reifen.
Ich mag das Suppen-Theater nicht


----------



## DermitdemE (10. Mai 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich ist das ich nur 20 min mit dem Auto zur Strecke habe. Wenn die Strecke am Feldberg fertig ist kann ich immer schön nach der Arbeit hinfahren



Ich finde es auch SUPER den Trail direkt auf dem Weg zu Arbeit zu haben. Morgens direkt mal da runter und der Kopf ist für den Tag wide Open


----------



## crxtuner (10. Mai 2016)

Quiesel schrieb:


> @crxtuner: der roadgap ist aber schon nochmal anders zu fahren als der drop. Beim drop kann man ja wenig falsch machen. Beim Roadgap kann man durchaus auch zu langsam sein ...  und sei darauf gefasst, dass der anlieger schneller da ist, als du vielleicht erwartest.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei der Erstbefahrung!


HI, ja zu langsam bin ich eh nicht, dieß ist ja mein Angst, dass der Anlieger zu schnell kommt .
Und @Tiefdruck1  Ich und meine ganze Biker Gruppe fährt noch mit Schlauch und wenn wird nicht tubeless gefahren ,sondern procore (wenn wir aufrüsten).

Lasst die Steine oben wo sie sind . Die waren schon vor dem neuen Trail dort und hoffentlich bleiben sie es auch, wäre ja schade, wenn es eine Abfahrt frei von Wurzeln, Steinen und Geröll wäre.


----------



## crxtuner (10. Mai 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> HI, ja zu langsam bin ich eh nicht, dies ist ja mein Angst, dass der Anlieger zu schnell kommt .
> Und @Tiefdruck1  Ich und meine ganze Biker Gruppe fährt noch mit Schlauch und wenn wird nicht tubeless gefahren ,sondern procore (wenn wir aufrüsten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (10. Mai 2016)

War heute wieder mit dem CX dort. Mir war, als wäre deutlich mehr Geröll im oberen Teil der Strecke gewesen. Und vor den Anliegern im mittleren Teil sind auch die ersten Bremsrippen zu sehen.


----------



## raschaa (10. Mai 2016)

tcha, war zu erwarten....


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Gibt es echt noch Leute die mit Schlauch unterwegs sind??



logo


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2016)

talybont schrieb:


> War heute wieder mit dem CX dort. Mir war, als wäre deutlich mehr Geröll im oberen Teil der Strecke gewesen.



Wie kommt das ? Loses Geröll ist mir auch am Sonntag aufgefallen. Aber mehr geworden ? Ev. sind durch die aufgepflügte Erde mehr Steine frei geworden ?


----------



## crxtuner (10. Mai 2016)

Ja die ersten Bremsspuren kommen leider ziemlich schnell, wenn ich alleine schon sehe wieviele mit schleifender Bremse runterfahren, oder teilweise cc Fahrer die vorm Anlieger extrem bremsen um ja nicht den Anlieger zu befahren. Hauptsache Strava an.


----------



## raschaa (10. Mai 2016)

das ständige bremsen holt die steine aus der erde hervor....


----------



## talybont (11. Mai 2016)

talybont schrieb:


> War heute wieder mit dem CX dort. Mir war, als wäre deutlich mehr Geröll im oberen Teil der Strecke gewesen. Und vor den Anliegern im mittleren Teil sind auch die ersten Bremsrippen zu sehen.


----------



## Sid211985 (11. Mai 2016)

Moschee,
Nachher jemand auf der Strecke unterwegs? Fahre gegen halb 4 dort hin. Von Flörsheim am Main aus hin. Falls jemand lust hat


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Mai 2016)

Man muss den Machern dieser Strecke wirklich ein grosses Lob für das gelungene Werk auf dem Schläferskopf aussprechen. 
Es ist euch gelungen, eine grosse Bandbreite an Bikern mit den unterschiedlichen Streckenvarianten anzusprechen. Es ist für jeden was dabei.
Ob die diversen Steinfelder nun jetzt wirklich sooooo ausgeprägt hätten gestalten werden müssen  Nun ja, es ist eben Geschmackssache. So kann jedenfalls niemand behaupten, die Bauer hätten etwas ausgelassen und es wäre nicht alles dabei


----------



## DermitdemE (11. Mai 2016)

talybont schrieb:


>


Du bist das der die ganzen Steine mit seinen dünnen Reifen aus dem Boden schneidet... Schäm Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (11. Mai 2016)

Servus,
mal ne Frage, wie lange dauert denn die Rauffahrt von der Fasanerie? Und vor allem wieviel Höhenmeter bergauf sind es denn. Nur das ich weiß ob ich es ein zweites Mal hoch schaffe.


----------



## Sid211985 (11. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab heut mit fahren und schieben 35min gebraucht

Am Freitag versuche ich es zweimal


----------



## Pitcube (11. Mai 2016)

Für 2x hoch und runter, habe ich 1,5h gebraucht


----------



## DermitdemE (11. Mai 2016)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Und vor allem wieviel Höhenmeter bergauf sind es denn.



Das ist mein Höhenprofil von einer Tour von mir.







Aber Achtung... Bergauf bin ich nicht das Maß der Dinge was die Zeit angeht 

Das Profil startet und Endet bei mir zuhause. Aber Du erkennst ja den Downhill-Part und den darauf folgenden Uphill. Das waren 3,5x und ca. 900 Hm und 25 km


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2016)

Es sind 227Hm vom Parkplatz an der Fasanerie, immer den Schildern (Gavity Trail) entlang bis Du wieder oben am Start stehst.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2016)

Außerdem dachte ich, daß man auch eine gewisse Fitness für den downhill braucht. Ist ja auch anstrengend, scheint aber nicht so der Fall zu sein wenn ich hier die letzten Beiträge lese. Jungs, Ihr müßt mehr für Euch tun.


----------



## p3bbels (11. Mai 2016)

Cool, vielen Dank und ich bin noch langsamer bergauf. Also viele sagen, bei der Geschwindigkeit wie ich bergauf fahre, würden sie Umkippen.  Tja dann bin ich wohl der bessere Fahrer mit super Bikebeherrschung

Danke euch und vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Sid211985 (11. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Außerdem dachte ich, daß man auch eine gewisse Fitness für den downhill braucht. Ist ja auch anstrengend, scheint aber nicht so der Fall zu sein wenn ich hier die letzten Beiträge lese. Jungs, Ihr müßt mehr für Euch tun.



Also ich hab heut ohne pause hoch geschoben, letzte Woche musste ich 2 Pausen machen. War jetzt 7 Jahre extrem Coucher gewesen. Aber jetzt werden meine Kinder 7 und hab unter der Woche mehr Zeit


----------



## BlackKnight29 (11. Mai 2016)

Habe heute die ErFAHRung gemacht das es bergauf sehr einfach zu fahren geht auch wenn man der offiziellen Wegbeschreibung folgt, so dass man das Ding auch mehrmals hinteinander hoch/runter-hoch/runter-hoch/runter fahren kann ohne viel Körner zu verbrauchen. Auch hier haben die Streckenplaner gute Arbeit geleistet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Mai 2016)

Immerhin geht es Teerstrecke bergauf. Perfekt zum hochrollen. Also, ran an den Speck...


----------



## HC-65 (13. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Immerhin geht es Teerstrecke bergauf. Perfekt zum hochrollen. Also, ran an den Speck...


Teerstrecke? Da nimmste aber die steilere Abkürzung. Der "offizielle" Weg bergauf ist parallel zum Golfplatz.


----------



## Sid211985 (13. Mai 2016)

Wo ist denn da ein Golfplatz?


----------



## HC-65 (13. Mai 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da ein Golfplatz?



Wenn Du der offizieller Beschilderung Vorort bzw. der Beschreibung auf der HP folgst, kommst Du eigentlich automatisch daran vorbei:
http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravity-trail-schlaeferskopf-anfahrt-und-parkplaetze/
Ihr seit nicht der "grünen Linie" gefolgt, sondern stattdessen eine Abzweigung zu früh auf die Teerstrecke (schwarze Linie) abgebogen.


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich schon gewundert warum es kein Schild gab für die steile Teerstrasse (Abkürzung). Dachte schon jemand hätte das Schild entfernt. Erst oben an der Hütte, dort wo sich schwarze und grünen Linie treffen, war wieder ein Schild. Allerdings nach rechts und nicht wie auf Deinem Bild nach links. 

Kurz und knackig ist ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Sid211985 (13. Mai 2016)

Und ich dachte immer das wäre der weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC-65 (13. Mai 2016)

Die schwarze und grüne Linie treffen sich an einer Hütte und dort verläuft der "offizielle" Weg dann links dran vorbei weiter.
PS: Viele Wege führen nach R... ähm... auf den Berg.


----------



## Lamima (23. Mai 2016)

Wir waren gestern auch zu dritt auf der Strecke und ich kann mich den positiven Kommentaren hier nur anschließen. 
Besonders gut hat mir gefallen, dass es tatsächlich 3 unterschiedlich schwierige Strecken gibt (im Gegensatz zu z.B. Bad Endbach) und die Strecken zudem noch ordentlich abwechslungsreich sind - vor allem der Unterschied zwischen den Abschnitten 1+2 zu 3+4+5.
Achso...und die Tables


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Es sind 227Hm vom Parkplatz an der Fasanerie, immer den Schildern (Gavity Trail) entlang bis Du wieder oben am Start stehst.


...und laut meiner App sind es sogar nur exakt 200 HM vom Ende der Strecke bis zurück nach oben zum Einstieg. Das schaffe ich in 20 Minuten hochzukurbeln. 1x rauf und wieder runter also easy und entspannt in <30 Min. machbar.


----------



## raschaa (24. Mai 2016)

@trickn0l0gy DU TIER


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2016)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Mittelbach das in <20 für alles schafft....


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

Ich habe die Hm mit OSM und Garmin Topo berechnet, die stimmen in der Regel. Ist aber auch egal weil 27Hm sind praktisch nicht sichtbar  
Du fährst 600Hm/std mit deinem Enduro, Fullfacehelm und Protektoren, daß ist schon mal flott


----------



## Sid211985 (24. Mai 2016)

Krass! Ich brauch immer noch ein Sauerstoffzelt wenn ich oben angekommen bin. Kerle ich muss meine Kondition ein bisschen auf Vordermann bringen


----------



## raschaa (24. Mai 2016)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Mittelbach das in <20 für alles schafft....


vor allem schei##t er auf den rundkurs und fährt die falllinie hoch


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Du fährst 600Hm/std mit deinem Enduro, Fullfacehelm und Protektoren, daß ist schon mal flott


...kein Fullface, der ist mir dann zu schwer und zu warm und auch nur leichte Knieprotektoren. Gewicht ist der Killer... und in Summe eher 400-500, man muss sich ja nicht zu sehr stressen. Pausen machen Sinn.


----------



## navarin (6. Juni 2016)

*Aufgrund der Unwetter der letzten Tage werden Teile der Strecke saniert. Betroffen ist u.a. das Roadgap welches bis zum Abtrocknen gesperrt bleibt. Außerdem der ein oder andere Anlieger.

Darüber hinaus wurde das Steinfeld in Abschnitt 2 vor dem Table umgebaut, sodass man dieses nicht mehr umfahren kann um auf den Table zu kommen. D.h. entweder die zweite Line nutzen oder durchs Steinfeld durch. Leider gab es dafür keine andere Alternative nachdem es am Table zu einigen schweren Stürzen kam. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (12. Juni 2016)

moin,

wollte auch mal meinen senf abgegeben nachdem wir gestern das erste mal am gravity trail waren...
wirklich gelungen und spaßig... wenn auch die spünge teilweise etwas länger sein könnten  bei staub trockenen bedingungen gestern musste man vorm absprung ganzschön runter bremsen. aber super save gebaut alles, dazu viele nette leute vor ort. hat wirklich spaß gemacht! zum thema uphill kann ich nur sagen, eine abfahrtstrecke dieser länge mit einem so geschmeidigen aufstieg findet man selten! sind so zwischen 15-20min hochgetreten und das ohne sich auszupowern! super!

leider musste einer meiner kumpel den notfallplan testen /KW abtransport... lief aber super und machte einen guten eindruck. waren glaub eins zwei gravity pilots vor ort. nochmal danke an euch!

wir kommen wieder!


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Juni 2016)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wollte auch mal meinen senf abgegeben nachdem wir gestern das erste am gravity trail waren...
> wirklich gelungen und spaßig... wenn auch die spünge teilweise etwas länger sein könnten  bei staub trockenen bedingungen gestern musste man vorm absprung ganzschön runter bremsen. aber super save gebaut alles, dazu viele nette leute vor ort. hat wirklich spaß gemacht! zum thema uphill kann ich nur sagen, eine abfahrtstrecke dieser länge mit einem so geschmeidigen aufstieg findet man selten! sind so zwischen 15-20min hochgetreten und das ohne sich auszupowern! super!
> ...


Vielen Dank 
Das hören wir gerne. Wirklich sehr nett.
Ich war einer der Piloten  Hoffe Deinem Kumpel geht es den Umständen entprechend gut und es haben sich keine weiteren Verletzungen herausgestellt.
Bis bald dann mal wieder


----------



## mitchdreizwei (13. Juni 2016)

Ja dem geht's schon wieder besser. ..musste nur 48h im kh bleiben zur Beobachtung. Werde bald mal wieder vorbei schauen!!


----------



## FR-Oli (13. Juni 2016)

super. Das freut mich zu hören 
Dann bis bald


----------



## Härtner (6. Juli 2016)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ...und laut meiner App sind es sogar nur exakt 200 HM vom Ende der Strecke bis zurück nach oben zum Einstieg. Das schaffe ich in 20 Minuten hochzukurbeln. 1x rauf und wieder runter also easy und entspannt in <30 Min. machbar.





Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem Herrn M.M 13 min von unten bis oben


----------



## raschaa (6. Juli 2016)

also ca. 17min. für den "round-trip"


----------



## HC-65 (7. Juli 2016)

Härtner schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem Herrn M.M 13 min von unten bis oben



13 Minuten für hoch!? RESPEKT! Ich brauch 30, nehme aber auch den offiziellen Weg.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. August 2016)

Wichtiger Artikel in der FR:

http://www.fr-online.de/wiesbaden/wiesbaden-drei-monate-bergab,1472860,34576482.html


----------



## filiale (4. August 2016)

Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein: Der Wiesbadenmarathon lockt viele Biker an. Zum Teil führt der offizielle Marathon auf diesen Trails entlang. Offenbar ist dies dem Forst nicht bekannt. Da der Marathon erst wenigen Wochen alt ist könnte ich mir vorstellen daß sich dadurch die trails "vertieft" haben. Das wird sich zum Jahresende, wenn es kalt und naß wird, wieder legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ploerre (9. August 2016)

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied in der Nutzungsfrequenz der "wilden" Trails vorher/nachher. Außer der SSK Trail, der wird nun viel mehr genutzt, weil auch Leute extra anreisen.
Tatsächlich finde ich auch die Argumentation unredlich, mit einem "offiziellem" Trail würden keine Biker mehr die wilden Trails nutzen. 
Insbesondere da der SSK Trail bei weitem nicht so flowig für weniger endurolastige Fahrer ist, wie bspw. der von der Platte runter richtung Neroberg. Der spricht halt einfach eine andere Klientel an.  





filiale schrieb:


> Zum Teil führt der offizielle Marathon auf diesen Trails entlang.


Guter Punkt und das ist wohl seit Bestehen des Marathons schon so.


----------



## Svenos (9. August 2016)

ploerre schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied in der Nutzungsfrequenz der "wilden" Trails vorher/nachher. Außer der SSK Trail, der wird nun viel mehr genutzt, weil auch Leute extra anreisen.
> Tatsächlich finde ich auch die Argumentation unredlich, mit einem "offiziellem" Trail würden keine Biker mehr die wilden Trails nutzen.
> Insbesondere da der SSK Trail bei weitem nicht so flowig für weniger endurolastige Fahrer ist, wie bspw. der von der Platte runter richtung Neroberg. Der spricht halt einfach eine andere Klientel an.
> Guter Punkt und das ist wohl seit Bestehen des Marathons schon so.



Sehe ich genauso. Mein Eindruck ist, dass viele Biker nach der anfänglichen Euphorie über die Strecke wieder vermehrt die alten Trails nutzen. Zumindest war an den letzten Wochenenden am SK kaum was los und an der Platte herrschte vergleichsweise "Hochbetrieb". 
Das Konzept vom SK ist wohl doch nicht so ganz "massentauglich", weil eine anspruchsvolle Downhillstrecke für die schnelle Feierabendrunde oder Enduro-Tour eher ungeeignet ist.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. August 2016)

Wir hatten am letzten Freitag eine Begehung mit dem Forst und dem Ordnungsamt. Dabei wurde der aktuelle Bestand an illegalen Strecken mit dem Stand vor Baubeginn abgeglichen. Ich beziehe mich dabei auf den Bereich am Schläferskopf. 

Die Platte ist ein anderes Thema, da ist traditionell (ebenfalls) viel los. Das bedarf vielleicht irgendwann mal einer separaten Lösung (vielleicht durch die, die dort vermehrt fahren). Zur Info: Wir hatten uns damals gegen eine Strecke an der Platte ausgesprochen (auch auf Vorschlag des Forstes) und ich denke das hat auch Sinn gemacht. Die Platte ist wie der Name schon sagt, recht "platt". Das Streckengefälle im zu genehmigenden Bereich wäre deutlich unter 10% gewesen. 
Am Schläferskopf sehe ich alle Arten und Könnensstufen von Bikern, von einer "anspruchsvollen Downhillstrecke" zu sprechen trifft es m. E. nach nicht, das ist etwas kurz gegriffen, ich sehe dort primär Endurobikes (man muss vielleicht auch die Größe haben die dicken Sprünge auszulassen). Aber jedem sei seine Sichtweise gegönnt. 

Was die Strecken am SK betrifft ist der obere Teil der alten illegalen Strecke schon verschwunden. Die unteren Teile sahen nicht wirklich stark befahren aus und sind deutlich stärker eingewachsen als im letzten Jahr. Ich denke die Natur ist hier auf einem guten Weg sich das zurück zu holen. 

Wir möchten an dieser Stelle noch mal Werbung für die Nutzung legaler Angebote machen. Es wäre sehr ungünstig, wenn alte illegale Strecken am Schläferskopf befahren werden würden. Das würde sehr ernsthaft unser legales Projekt gefährden und kann zur Schließung führen!! Es kann sich ja mal jeder ausmalen was dann wieder los ist... dann gibt's (wenn überhaupt) nur einen Gewinner und das sind nicht wir Biker!

Übrigens: Wie auch andernorts im Taunus hat das Ordnungsamt angekündigt Kontrollen durchzuführen.


----------



## ploerre (9. August 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wir hatten am letzten Freitag eine Begehung mit dem Forst und dem Ordnungsamt. Dabei wurde der aktuelle Bestand an illegalen Strecken mit dem Stand vor Baubeginn abgeglichen. Ich beziehe mich dabei auf den Bereich am Schläferskopf.
> 
> Die Platte ist ein anderes Thema, da ist traditionell (ebenfalls) viel los.


Richtig, der von Dir verlinkte Artikel bzw. die Behörden allerdings differenzieren da offensichtlich nicht. 





> Doch die Leiterin des städtischen Forstamts, Sabine Rippelbeck, hat im Wald einen gegenteiligen Effekt beobachtet. „Seit die Strecke am Schläferskopf besteht, ist es sogar noch schlimmer geworden“, sagt die Forstamtsleiterin auf Anfrage. Insbesondere von der Platte in Richtung Dambachtal seien viele neue Strecken entstanden, von einer Konzentration auf die offizielle Strecke habe sie nichts bemerkt. „Die richtigen Mountainbike-Freaks lassen sich anscheinend nicht davon abhalten, auch auf eigene Faust durch den Wald zu fahren“, so die Forstamtsleiterin.


 Da spricht sie von den Trails, die anscheinend seit Jahren auch teilweise Teil der Marathonstrecke sind.



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Am Schläferskopf sehe ich alle Arten und Könnensstufen von Bikern, von einer "anspruchsvollen Downhillstrecke" zu sprechen trifft es m. E. nach nicht, das ist etwas kurz gegriffen, ich sehe dort primär Endurobikes (man muss vielleicht auch die Größe haben die dicken Sprünge auszulassen).


 Glaub mir, um die dicken Sprünge auszulassen, braucht es keine Größe. Da reichen schon volle Hosen. Trotzdem ist Platte einfach die angenehmere Wahl, wenn man nicht Gravitymäßig unterwegs sein will, sondern eher mehr den Flow auf längerer Abfahrt bevorzugt.
Wie gesagt, andere Zielgruppe. Ich treffe auch desöfteren Leute im Wald, die vom Schläferskopf allein vom Namen her die Hosen voll haben und denen es gar nicht klar ist, daß es da auch eine blaue Line gibt. (die wiederum trotzdem nicht an den Flow einer Platte-Abfahrt rankommt, sorryaberissso.)


----------



## deimudder (9. August 2016)

Ich lese eure Beiträge. Kann eure Anmerkungen nachvollziehen. Mir erschließt sich jedoch nicht auf was ihr hinaus wollt? Alles lieber so, wie vor einigen Monaten? Das ist glaube ich nicht der richtige Weg. 

Also bitte klärt uns auf...


----------



## ploerre (10. August 2016)

Von meiner Seite aus, einfach nur Feedback, insbesondere auf die Argumentation in dem Zeitungsartikel  Es geht nicht darum, irgendwas madig zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (10. August 2016)

Das Angebot am SK ist toll und wird auch gut genutzt. Ob es die Leute abschreckt? Glaube ich eher nicht.
Das irgendwelche Leute irgendwo irgendwas bauen, lässt sich nie und nirgends verhindern. Wenn die Stadt hier einen Zusammenhang sieht, muss man sie darauf hinweisen, daß zwischen den Lokalitäten gute 30 Radminuten liegen und das Regeln nicht nur von Radfahrern sondern von Menschen missachtet werden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2016)

Korrekt!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. August 2016)

Diese Diskussion um die Anzahl der Trails im WI Stadtwald wird NIE enden.
Das Ziel beim CC, AM und EN ist doch Strecke zu machen und Trail´s fahren. Alle Biker auf die Strecke am SK zu bringen macht keinen Sinn und wird allein deshalb NIE klappen. Zum Glück 
Wer will schon ständig nur diese eine Strecke fahren?
Das Ziel "Kein illegales bauen von Sprüngen und Drops" ist weitestgehend erreicht.

Wie schon talybont schreibt, zwischen den Lokalitäten liegen 30min. langweiligstes Kurbeln. Das hab ich mir letztens mal wieder angetan, um zu schauen wie der Stand an der Platte ist. Das dort neue Sachen entstanden sein sollen ist mir nicht sofort aufgefallen. Wundern würde es mich nicht. Das wäre wie schon seit Jahren nur das Ergebnis der Baumfällarbeiten und der daraus resultierenden Trailsperrung.
Der Trail an der Platte ist und war zum Sk schon immer eine Bereicherung des Angebotes. Die Länge und der Flow passen. Danke an die, die es soweit pflegen.

Ein schönes Beispiel zum Thema "Wunschkonzert Forst WI" ist für mich Heidelberg. Super Trails. Die legale Strecke hat es auch nicht geschafft alle auf diese Strecke und in den Verein zu ziehen. Denke da hat sich die Stadt auch was anderes vorgestellt. Auch hier macht es die Vielfalt.

Ziel der nächsten Jahre sollte es sein, die Akzeptanz der NOTWENDIGEN Vielfalt zu fördern. Ich sehe da jedoch in Richtung des Forstes, Personenabhängig, schwarz.

Wenn man nur das legale Angebot nutzen will, kann man sich gleich nen neues Hobby suchen oder nur CC auf auf Forstwegen fahren.

Ach ja, Tip an Frau Rippelbeck. Einfach mal den Herbst abwarten. Das Laub lässt die Trails am Sk verschwinden. Ich denke die bisher motivierten Biken werden diese nicht mehr freilegen.
Falls man das offizielle Projekt wegen Kurzsichtigkeit einstellt, wäre das schade. Aber dann würde da sicher wieder was neues entstehen.


----------



## sued893 (10. August 2016)

Naja das am Anfang mehr Leute die Strecke benützen würde und es sich dann auf einem etwas niedriegeren Niveau einpendelt dürfte wohl jedem klar gewesen sein.

Das sämtliche Trails aus dem Wald verschwinden wegen 1 offiziellen Strecke das glaubt doch der Forst nicht mal selbst. Ein Ski Gebiet hat auch nicht nur 1 Piste.

Massentauglich ist  die Strecke zumindest für die Masse der Leute die  bisher Sprünge in den Wald gebaut haben, denke ich.  

Ein Flowtrail sollte es ja nie werden. Wobei der untere Teil dem schon recht nahe kommt


----------



## Sid211985 (10. August 2016)

Und die , die nur Flowtrail fahren wollen können sich ja bald aufm Feldberg austoben


----------



## crxtuner (10. August 2016)

Also ich weiß auch nicht warum sich die Leute beschweren, dann haben wir eine legale Strecke, die eigentlich genial gebaut ist, da alles umfahrbar ist, und trotzdfem wird gemeckert. Klar wie ein Flowtrail in Stromberg ist sie nicht, allerdings ist ein teil  der illegealen Strecken auch ncie flowig gewesen sondern auch mit größeren Sprüngen gepickt gewesen, ich bin froh, dass wir so eine geniale Strecke haben. Hört lieber auf die Illegalen zu benutzen, dann wird veilleicht noch eine 2. gehnemigt, und diese kann ja dann ein Flowtrail werden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2016)

So isses. 

Denke die letzen Meinungen liegen doch alle sehr nah zusammen, das freut mich. Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass wir aus der Bike-Community eine möglichst einheitliche Sprache sprechen. Da sind wir auf einem guten Weg.
Und Platte ist wie gesagt ein anderes Thema, was irgendwann evtl auch mal einer Lösung bedarf


----------



## Svenos (11. August 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Und die , die nur Flowtrail fahren wollen können sich ja bald aufm Feldberg austoben


Der Flowtrail am Feldberg sieht ja sehr vielversprechend aus, aber glaubst Du wirklich, dass sich alle Biker immer ne Stunde ins Auto setzten und zum Feldberg fahren? Da steht der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Ergebnis.


----------



## ploerre (11. August 2016)

Ach Leute, mein Kommentar bezog sich nicht darauf, was die Menschen können oder sollen, sondern darauf, was sie *machen*. 
Und daß das aus diversen Gründen (wurden ja genannt) auch nachvollziehbar ist.
In welchen Zusammenhang das logischerweise seitens Presse/Behörden gestellt wird, ist auch klar. Jene unterscheiden halt offensichtlich nicht zwischen Platte und Schläferskopf als verschiedene Locations mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften, sondern für sie ist halt beides "der Wald" bei Wiesbaden.

Ihr habt Euch mit dem Gravity Trail alle Mühe gegeben und eine gute Strecke gemacht, die auf jeden fall das Potential hat, reichlich illegale Bautätigkeit von größeren Obstacles abzufangen. Und lokal (am Schläferskopf) sollte außerhalb davon tatsächlich Ruhe sein, alles andere wäre eher unlogisch.

Generell aber bleibt das halt so: Leute fahren gerne Trails, egal in welchem Forst sie grad vorbeikommen. Es ist nicht OK, zu glauben (oder damit zu argumentieren) mit einer Anlage wie dem Gravity Trail wäre die Tatsache erledigt. 
Bikers gonna bike.


----------



## filiale (11. August 2016)

Also ich hätte 65km / 1600Hm Anfahrt mit dem Bike zum Feldberg. Dann den Trail fahren und zurück sind es dann nochmal 65km / 800hm. Das habe ich zwar schon ab und an mal gemacht, aber grundsätzlich finde ich es schon etwas übertrieben nur um mal einen Flowtrail zu fahren...
Da bleibe ich lieber am SK. Das untere Stück gefällt mir am Besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (11. August 2016)

Sicher da habt ihr recht, war ja nur ein Beispiel.

Ich finde die unteren Abschnitte klasse, man kann sich da schon einen schönen Rundkurs zusammen basteln


----------



## sued893 (11. August 2016)

Der sk muss ausgebaut werden zum trail Center


----------



## DasOZ (12. August 2016)

Also ich kann mich nur bedanken für diesen sehr geilen Bau am Schläferskopf. Wohne im Hofheimer Raum, habe selbst keine große Erfahrung mit Bikeparks und Ähnlichem sondern gurke meist klassische Feierabendrunden im Taunus, rund um den Stauffen. Job und Familie lassen bzgl. des zeitlichen Aufwands nicht viel mehr zu. Bin jetzt 4 oder 5 mal per Auto am SK gewesen, so dass ich mich langsam an die Strecke rangetastet hab und von Mal zu Mal auch mehr ausprobiere, kann sogar schon ein wenig Airtime nachweisen.  

Absolut motivierender und Spaß fördernder Aufbau. Man trifft immer wieder nette Leute zum quatschen und austauschen, fährt dann die Strecke auch mal zusammen und kann sich Tipps holen und Sachen abschauen. Sehr, sehr geil und eigentlich genau so, wie man es sich als Anfänger wünscht.


----------



## FR-Oli (22. September 2016)

*also ich weiß nicht was der richtige Ausdruck für diejenigen ist, die immer wieder am Steinfeld etwas zerstören weil sie nicht biken können, aber die Bezeichnung hirnlos passt da leider nicht mehr....
ich weiß auch nicht ob die Verantwortlichen das hier lesen oder ob diese jemand kennt, aber eins ist klar.... wenn das nochmal vorkommt wird das akute Konsequenzen haben!!!!!!!
DAS IST EINE STRAFTAT!!!!!!

das ist eine offizielle Strecke auf der NIEMAND etwas anzufassen oder geschweige denn zu ändern hat!!!!! Sowas derart dreistes habe ich noch nie erlebt...

Wer da schonmal jemanden gesehen hat soll sich bitte mal bei mir melden, jeder Hinweis ist hilfreich. Danke*


----------



## mitchdreizwei (22. September 2016)

Die Leute werden einfach immer bekloppter!


----------



## Sid211985 (22. September 2016)

Was wurde denn gemacht?


----------



## Waldtaenzer (22. September 2016)

Platte runter ins GS tal ist auch sehr schön, insbesondere weil es eine längere flowige Abfahrt ist, die ab und an auch noch ein paar kleine Hüpfer enthält, aber vom Charakter her ganz anders als der Gravity Trail. Man sollte aber, wie schön öfters hier erwähnt, die beiden Locations nicht in einen Topf werfen. Illegale Sachen werden immer und überall im Taunus gebaut ungeachtet irgendwelcher Forstakionen und Verbote. Wie sollen auch die Kiddies die etwas weiter weg wohnen, jedesmal zum SK oder zum Feldi kommen? Viele von denen sind weit von der Volljährigkeit entfernt und dann bauen sie eben da, wo sie gerade wohnen, ein paar Dinger in den Wald. Vor dem MTB Zeitalter haben Gleichaltrige eben Baumhäuser, Staudämme etc. im Wald gebaut, ich sehe da keinen grossen Unterschied, Hauptsache die Jungs gehen raus und machen was. Weder die paar Baumhäuser damals noch die vereinzelten Drops oder Doubles heute schaden dem Wald in irgendeiner Weise. Vielmehr finde ich es äusserst positiv, wenn sich die Jugend im Wald austobt, anstatt in Stadtparks oder sonstwo nur rumzuhängen und auf andere dumme Gedanken zu kommen. Vielleicht sollte man diesen Aspekt auch mal beachten (auch die Politiker, die sich solche Sorgen um den Wald machen!)
Cheers Andreas


----------



## raschaa (23. September 2016)

Grundsätzlich hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht, aaaber.... die Kiddies sind halt keine Wähler und haben keine Lobby. Da bedient die Politik halt lieber diejenigen die im Wahlfähigenalter sind und ggfs. Gewerbesteuer zahlen und Arbeitsplätze zur Verfügung stellen..... Politik halt...


----------



## FR-Oli (23. September 2016)

ausserdem geht es nicht um irgendwelche illegalen Trails sondern um eine OFFIZIELLE Strecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (24. September 2016)

Abschnitt 1 ist derzeit wegen Baumaßnahmen komplett gesperrt, bitte respektiert das.
Die Strecke wird wieder frei gegeben sobald die Bauwerke wieder fahrbar sind, Danke.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (27. September 2016)

Moin. Wann wird die Strecke den wieder befahrbar sein?


Grüße


----------



## sued893 (28. September 2016)

Lt. Facebook ist die Strecke befahrbar. 

Soweit ich weiß ist nur Abschnitt eins betroffen. 

Also in Abschnitt eins Fahren verboten im Rest erlaubt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. September 2016)

So isses


----------



## chicco81 (3. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Post geht natürlich nur an die Damen und Herren die scheinbar ein bischen zuwenig Intelligenz haben oder keine Schilder lesen können.
Ich habe mir extra paar Tage Zeit gelassen mit dem Post weil sonst meine Wortwahl ein wenig anders ausgefallen wäre.

Also liebe Vollpfosten die der Meinung waren den ersten Abschnitt zu fahren, was ist an "Abschnitt 1 ist gesperrt" nicht zu verstehen ??
Die reparierten Bauwerke sind alle wieder beschädigt und müssen zum Teil früher Instand gesetzt als geplant, meint ihr denn wir haben nix besseres zutun als uns ständig in den Wald zu stellen und den Trail zu reparieren ? 
Doch haben wir aber dank euch Trotteln ist fast die ganze Arbeit der letzten Zeit umsonst gewesen, vielen Dank dafür.
Das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache ist aber das es unter diesen Deppen auch noch die Überdeppen gibt, welche  die Absperrungen und Absperrbänder endfernt oder zerrissen haben, Applaus Applaus reife Leistung ihr Trottel.
Da wir leider nun in der Winterpause wieder reparieren müssen, anstatt neue Sachen zu bauen, trifft es also auch alle anderen.

Vielen Dank fürs zu hören.....


----------



## cheerio123 (3. Oktober 2016)

ich glaube nicht, dass die hier lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (4. Oktober 2016)

ich glaube die können nicht mal lesen.....


----------



## navarin (14. Oktober 2016)

cheerio123 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass die hier lesen...


Selbst wenn die Angesprochenen es nicht lesen, lesen es doch andere Unbeteiligte und sind gerne dazu aufgerufen die oben angesprochenen Deppen zurechtzuweisen, zu fotografieren etc  Ihr helft nicht nur uns unsere Zeit für sinnvollere Erweiterungen und Verbesserungen zu nutzen, sondern auch euch weil das Resultat dann eine bessere Strecke wird und es weniger Sperrungen geben wird wenn nicht ständig frisch repariertes erneut repariert werden muss. Also gerne Klappe aufreißen wenn da jemand Absperrungen umgeht.


----------



## FR-Oli (24. Oktober 2016)

*ACHTUNG!!!
Das Steinfeld in A2 ist gesperrt und nicht fahrbar!!!*


----------



## FR-Oli (9. November 2016)

*A2 ist bis auf weiteres gesperrt!!!*


----------



## cheerio123 (9. November 2016)

Ist die Strecke noch nicht in der Winterpause?


----------



## raschaa (9. November 2016)

hier:

http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravity-trail-schlaeferskopf-wiesbaden/

steht folgendes:



> *Öffnungszeiten und mögliche Sperrungen*
> Die Nutzung der Strecke ist ganzjährig von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang gestattet.
> 
> Bei Nässe, Schnee, starkem Wind und entsprechend widrigen Wetterbedingungen, bei Nacht und in der Dämmerung darf die Strecke nicht befahren werden. Sperrungen (z. B. bedingt durch Forst- und Wartungsarbeiten oder in den Wintermonaten  Dezember – Februar) können mittels Kette, o.ä. erfolgen.
> *Über mögliche Sperrungen zur Strecke berichten wir ausschließlich auf der Facebook-Seite zur Strecke.*


----------



## cheerio123 (9. November 2016)

Ist ja der Hammer


----------



## filiale (9. November 2016)

Ein gut gemeinter Hinweis: Es gibt Menschen, die wollen kein Facebook oder sonstige Netzwerke wie twitter oder Instagram. Die bekommen das mit der Sperrung nicht mit. Und glaubt mir, es sind sehr viele die NICHT auf Facebook sind. Eventuell kann man das doch auf der Homepage (so wie in Stromberg) publizieren ?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein gut gemeinter Hinweis: Es gibt Menschen, die wollen kein Facebook oder sonstige Netzwerke wie twitter oder Instagram. Die bekommen das mit der Sperrung nicht mit. Und glaubt mir, es sind sehr viele die NICHT auf Facebook sind. Eventuell kann man das doch auf der Homepage (so wie in Stromberg) publizieren ?



Sehe ich genau so ! Jemand der nur Facebook im Internet nutzt, will mich nicht als Kunden....


----------



## sued893 (9. November 2016)

Naja es gibt auch Menschen die die Bedeutung von roten flatterbänder nicht verstehen ob denen jetzt der Hinweis auf der Homepage weiterhilft weiß ich nicht.

Vor Ort ist es garantiert gesperrt. Sollte als Hinweis eigentlich reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Naja es gibt auch Menschen die die Bedeutung von roten flatterbänder nicht verstehen ob denen jetzt der Hinweis auf der Homepage weiterhilft weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Vor Ort ist es garantiert gesperrt. Sollte als Hinweis eigentlich reichen.



Kann aber ganz schön ärgerlich sein wenn man weit angereist ist, und auf der HP nichts davon zu lesen ist!


----------



## sued893 (9. November 2016)

Kann sein wenn man das macht. 

ist trotzdem kein Grund da rein zu fahren und die Arbeit von Leuten zu zerstören die das Ding dahinbauen. 

Es ist derzeit auch nur 1 Abschnitt von 5 gesperrt ich denke das ist gerade so akzeptabel. auch wenn man eine etwas weitere Anfahrt hat.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Kann sein wenn man das macht.
> 
> ist trotzdem kein Grund da rein zu fahren und die Arbeit von Leuten zu zerstören die das Ding dahinbauen.
> 
> Es ist derzeit auch nur 1 Abschnitt von 5 gesperrt ich denke das ist gerade so akzeptabel. auch wenn man eine etwas weitere Anfahrt hat.



Das war auch kein Aufruf die Sperrung zu missachten, ganz im Gegenteil, davon halte ich auch überhaupt nichts! 

Sondern ein Hinweis darauf, das es eine verdammt schlechte Angewohnheit ist, heutzutage nur noch über Facebook wichtige Inhalte mitzuteilen! Das schließt jene aus die Zuckerberg keine Daten zur Verfügung stellen wollen!


----------



## a.nienie (10. November 2016)

Kannst auch ohne Dich anzumelden die Einträge lesen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## raschaa (10. November 2016)

habe auch kein FB account und kann es trotzdem lesen....


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2016)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Kannst auch ohne Dich anzumelden die Einträge lesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk



Oft genug nicht! Und deswegen klicke ich Facebook links in der Regel gar nicht erst an, da dann meist kommt du musst dich anmelden/ mit xyz verbinden um das Profil lesen zu können.

Wie gesagt wer nur auf Facebook statt auf einer Klassischen Homepage mit den Kunden Kommunizieren möchte kann dies gerne tun, schließt damit aber einen ganzen Teil Kunden aus!


----------



## raschaa (10. November 2016)

bin durchaus bei euch und bin selber FB verweigerer, aber als verein muss man eine fb seite haben und die wäre ja völlig absurd wenn sie "privat" wäre... und 2 webpräsenzen gleichzeitig aktuell zu halten ist mehr arbeit als man ehrenamtlichen zumuten sollte

my2


----------



## navarin (10. November 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> bin durchaus bei euch und bin selber FB verweigerer, aber als verein muss man eine fb seite haben und die wäre ja völlig absurd wenn sie "privat" wäre... und 2 webpräsenzen gleichzeitig aktuell zu halten ist mehr arbeit als man ehrenamtlichen zumuten sollte
> 
> my2


Vollkommen richtig. Zum einen ist es logistisch aufwendig und würde zwangsläufig dazu führen dass sich Website und Facebook zeitweise widersprechen. Ergo: noch mehr berechtigte Beschwerden. Zum anderen ist das kein Bikepark und keine Strecke die Kunden hat so wie du es formuliert hast, sondern ein ehrenamtlich gebauter Trail der niemandem Rechenschaft oder Information schuldet.


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2016)

navarin schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig. Zum einen ist es logistisch aufwendig und würde zwangsläufig dazu führen dass sich Website und Facebook zeitweise widersprechen. Ergo: noch mehr berechtigte Beschwerden. Zum anderen ist das kein Bikepark und keine Strecke die Kunden hat so wie du es formuliert hast, sondern ein ehrenamtlich gebauter Trail der niemandem Rechenschaft oder Information schuldet.



Ich sehe eine Facebook Seite nicht als muss für einen Verein Sorry! 
Und klar ist man keine Rechenschaft schuldig, aber zu sagen ich betreibe eine Internet Seite und halte diese nicht aktuell ist meiner Meinung nach dann ein Unding... 
Es gibt Recht brauchbare contentmanagment Systeme, die es erlauben einen Facebook Post per copy und Paste auf der HP zu veröffentlichen, und Sorry das sind im Zweifel 30sek Arbeit! Weniger also als einen gesichtsbuch Post zu verfassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (10. November 2016)

wir freuen uns über jeden der dem verein beitreten und sich einbringen möchte


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2016)

raschaa schrieb:


> wir freuen uns über jeden der dem verein beitreten und sich einbringen möchte



Wenn es nicht so weit wäre  und sich somit nur maximal 1 bis 2 mal im jahr ergeben würde zu euch zu kommen  wäre das sicher möglich.


----------



## FR-Oli (27. November 2016)

A2 ist wieder offen! 
ACHTUNG: Steinfeld ist geändert und die Ausfahrt hat eine geänderteStreckenführung!


----------



## FR-Oli (1. Dezember 2016)

*Am kommenden Samstag den 03.12.2016 wird wieder gebaut!
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz des Waldrestaurants Schläferskopf!*

*Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Unterstützung *


----------



## FR-Oli (5. Dezember 2016)

*Alle weiteren Ankündigungen / Informationen zu Bauarbeiten und Sperrungen auf dem Gravity Trail Schläferskopf werden ab sofort nur noch unter folgendnen Links bekannt gegeben!!!*

*https://www.facebook.com/Gravity-Trail-Schl%C3%A4ferskopf-Wiesbaden-powered-by-Tri-Cycles-973246209425774/*

*http://www.gravitypilots.de/gravity-trail-schlaeferskopf-wiesbaden/*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gravity-trail-schlaeferskopf-wiesbaden-powered-by-tri-cycles.800220/*


----------



## Wissbadener (23. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte das Thema "Bobbahn Wiesbaden" noch mal aufgreifen. Als Wiesbadener Biker interessiert mich der Verlauf der ehemaligen Bobbahn quasi historisch. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, vor ca. 40 Jahren bei einer Wanderung von meinem Vater auf die Bobahn hingewiesen worden zu sein. Aber  leider können sich weder mein Vater noch ich daran erinnern, wo das war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (23. Januar 2021)

http://archive.md/20130706023417/http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/wiesbaden/meldungen/print_9578402.htm
		


Moin, ich war tatsächlich damals bei einem Ortstermin zur ersten Ansicht der Strecke dabei und man konnte noch reste der Kurven erkennen... aber ich würde lügen wenn ich behaupte ich würde das Heute noch mal finden  vielleicht meldet sich unser damaliger Vorsitzender @Sepprheingauner, der hat am Ende sogar noch was auf ner Karte.


----------



## Wissbadener (24. Januar 2021)

raschaa schrieb:


> vielleicht meldet sich unser damaliger Vorsitzender @Sepprheingauner, der hat am Ende sogar noch was auf ner Karte.



Das wäre nett. Gerne auch als PN. Nicht dass die Kids die Bobbahn illegal als Bikestrecke reaktivieren.


----------

